# The Official Windows 7 Discussion Thread



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

Windows 7 beta is just released & Microsoft is planning for a 2nd quarter release of Windows this year. You can grab Windows 7 beta either from torrents of from Official Windows 7 Beta Customer Preview Program. *Please use this thread to discuss all queries & bugs related to Windows 7, S**tate what bugs you find here & what applications are working fine/not working

*


> *Caution : *Windows 7 has a bug in WMP12 due to which it can corrupt your mp3 files. * Make sure you install KB961367. *
> 
> If you are using a dual boot setup like I am then do not install Nokia PC Suite on Windows 7. Doing so will wipe all the settings from Vista's partition too


* 
*The key you get from Official Beta download website will be for Beta version only & will not install on Windows 7 final version.

You can still use Windows 7 for up to 4 months by Rearming Windows Activation.
*
*The original built number is 7000.*
*   *Before you proceed...

*  1.*Windows 7 is not a trialware.* The 30 days time period is for Activation only. If you do not activate Windows in the 30 days time period, then kindly uninstall it.

 2.You can install Windows 7 without burning a DVD.



> i.Mount the ISO using a Virtual CD Software such as Daemon Tools & run Setup.
> ii.Select to download any update required & send feedback to Microsoft because this is beta version.
> iii.Select to do a custom install during installation & not an upgrade.
> iv.Give the path of an empty partition. Windows 7 requires at least 11 GB of hard disk space for installation.
> v.Proceed with installation.



 3.The best place to find drivers for Windows 7 is Windows Update which has latest version of all Windows 7 compatible drivers. If you are unable to find a driver for Windows 7 then you can install Windows Vista driver in compatibility mode using this method...

 Right click on the Driver Setup file -> Compatibility -> Windows Vista

 4.You can provide feedback only if you have an activated copy of Windows 7. Please do not close services like Automatic Update, Bits & Windows Error reporting.

 5.Windows 7 is like Windows Vista from inside due to which many drivers, applications & system tweaking commands will work same as in Vista.

 6.If you are using a Dual boot Setup along with your existing operating system then you do not need to reinstall all the applications again to use them in Windows 7. Start the setup of your application & during the installation give the installation path as \old OS drive\Program Files\Folder in which the same application is installed in the old OS. This way Windows 7 will just make new settings for Windows 7 in its own Drive.

 7.If you are using Windows Vista & dual booting Windows 7 then you can use the old settings again without re-configuring everything again, as long as the application does not saves settings in registry. To do this just copy the application’s “Settings Folder” from Windows Vista & paste it in Windows 7. Usually they are in \users\username\appdata\locale & \users\username\appdata\Roaming\ folder. Paste them to the similar folder in Windows 7’s drive.

*Keep an eye on my blog for some updates & things people usually miss in Windows 7 but they make a difference.*


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 10, 2009)

*www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/enus/default.aspx

Is this page really opening? trying for last 1 hour without luck.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

The key Servers are choked right now due to heavy traffic. The key you get from Official Beta download website will be for Beta version only & will not install on Windows 7 final version.

You can still use Windows 7 for up to 4 months by Rearming Windows Activation.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## rollcage (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey .. I have 6936-x64 installed.

these are not working..

1. Daemon Tools (plz tell me a alternative small on resources .. is there any like MS Virtual Drive Tool for XP)
2. Nokia Software Updater
3. Cannot play CBT Nuggets _ Windows Media Player doesnt recgnise WMV MSS2 Codec.

Regards..n let us know what u have explored till now saurav


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 10, 2009)

OK, I got it, waiting for the DVD to be burnt.


----------



## connexion (Jan 10, 2009)

for info on how to install windows 7 using microsoft virtual pc check out this link
*www.mydigitallife.info/2008/12/24/...-vista-on-physical-machine-without-dvd-media/


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info bro !!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 10, 2009)

No matter what I try, those "direct" links re-direct to Win 7 official Page even after copy-pasting it in the address bar on both IE7 and FF 3.1.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

Is the public testing version out yet ?
I am planning to install it over Windows XP.
Tell me if it will run on 256MB RAM.
But yeah, I am getting 1GB if luck is still on my side.


----------



## redhat (Jan 10, 2009)

Since the EULA says we can share the copy of windows 7 BETA freely, cant we share the license key for the beta??


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2009)

rollcage said:


> Hey .. I have 6936-x64 installed.



You will need to a do a clean install from a bootable DVD if this is the only OS installed in your PC.



> 1. Daemon Tools (plz tell me a alternative small on resources .. is there any like MS Virtual Drive Tool for XP)



Try installing Daemon Tools in Vista compatibility mode. If not then the MS Virtual Drive Power toy will work find with Windows 



> 2. Nokia Software Updater



This won't work it seems. Mine isn't working either.


> 3. Cannot play CBT Nuggets _ Windows Media Player doesnt recgnise WMV MSS2 Codec.



Is it playing in some other media player like MPC which is also DirectShow based.



> Regards..n let us know what u have explored till now saurav



Nothing, ATI drivers are giving problems & Windows is not booting now. Will remove the drivers from safe mode in evening. Right now in office



MetalheadGautham said:


> Is the public testing version out yet ?



Yes.



> I am planning to install it over Windows XP.
> Tell me if it will run on 256MB RAM.



No, it won't run. Stick to Linux. Windows isn't for you,



> Since the EULA says we can share the copy of windows 7 BETA freely, cant we share the license key for the beta??



EULA says you can share the Copy of Windows 7, means the DVD. You cannot share the Key. The key will activate on one computer only.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 10, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> No, it won't run. Stick to Linux. Windows isn't for you,


Then whats the minimum RAM required ? 
And does GMA900 have capacity to run Windows 7 graphics ?


----------



## abhisheksohal (Jan 10, 2009)

I plan to buy a laptop with 4 gb ram..and want to run windows 7 on it. Will I have to install Windows 7 64 bit on it ?? coz otherwise i think 512 mb ram of my laptop will get wasted. But then i think some programs,games etc. wont run on 64-bit OS..right?? If so then should i go for 32 bit windows 7 and sacrifice my 512 mb ram for the time being?? or is this the right time to shift to 64 bit?? Also can i do one thing that i have dual bootup with one 32 bit vista and 64 bit windows 7??


----------



## desiibond (Jan 10, 2009)

i had tested win7 64 bit (prebeta) and i had not faced any problem with compatibility. go ahead and download 64-bit version of win7.


----------



## abhisheksohal (Jan 10, 2009)

So will each and every 32-bit program which one usually uses like Office,antivirus,dap,media players,codecs,nero,acrobat reader,messengers and all latest games work on 640bit windows 7?? I searched on the net and found that crysis 32 bit doesn run on 64-bit ,any idea?? What about other game titles like gta4,nfs:uc,Pop etc.?? Please clarify everything.. thnx..


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 10, 2009)

Having problem with the installation disk itself. I burned the image 5 times (two in DVD-Rs and they are both wasted  & three in DVD-RWs) and everytime it does not boot and displays the following error:


```
BootCD: Cant boot from Disk. Error:5
```
People over the web had similar problems earlier and there is a solution with chaging "Number of loaded sectors:" from 1 to 4 in the "Boot" tab under "Enable expert settings" in Nero. But I don't see that thing in Nero 9.

Anyone having the same problem? Just wasted 2 disks now


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2009)

Installed Windows 7, It asked me to install Antivirus scanner.

then in suggestion gave Nortan 360 version 3.0 BETA, anyone else running this version?


which AV should we use?


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 10, 2009)

Could anyone tell me if these programs are working?

KIS 2009
SE PC Suite
SopCast

Thanks!


----------



## rollcage (Jan 11, 2009)

oh ya... I finally done with download on my slow 256kbps DSL line .. 3.15Gbs ../ 
and Just finished fresh installation of Win7 x64 7000. (after customising using vlite to remove unrequired stuff, like Speech, Natural Language, and Windows Search).
*img74.imageshack.us/img74/4319/capturexk4.th.jpg 



gxsaurav said:


> You will need to a do a clean instal;


Ya did a Clean Install (custom option).. but what the heck ya.. I was on x64 6936 built.. and still i had to complete reinstall.
Its high time the M$ guyz start supporting update like ubuntu n others.
I am not a linux fan but its like a necessity now.. 



> Try installing Daemon Tools in Vista compatibility mode. If not then the MS Virtual Drive Power toy will work find with Windows


 tried that but it didnt work even in compatibilty.
MagicISO suggest an optional Freeware .. Magic Drive.. tried that and that made my pc barbaad.. i mean read kharab. had to take the restore from Acronis Drive Backup.

Can you give me link for the MS Virtual Drive .. cant find the version for Vista x64!!



> > Windows Media Player Doesn't play WMV MSS2 Codec files
> 
> 
> Is it playing in some other media player like MPC which is also DirectShow based.


Yes it played in MPC partially, but couldnt set the Fast Speed option, and This is the first video codec that I have seen that VLC refused to play.. amusing... strange ..

Anyways, I suppose M$ has fixed the issue of Windows Media Player 12 in build 7000. 
Now, I can play my tutorials Videos in fast speed mode, without running a Vista in VM-Ware  hahaha yippee..

and yes. . people ..  install KB961367 to save ur MP3 files. available in x86 and x64 option



> Nothing, ATI drivers are giving problems & Windows is not booting now. Will remove the drivers from safe mode in evening. Right now in office


 ya it seems there is problem on my side too.. The HD 3200 driver was installed fine .. working good, but if i choose to install the optional upgrade in Windows update to .. new driver dated 30-12-2008.. its pre-wdm 1.1 something... that made display little weird .. so changed back the driver by choosing Roll-Back Driver.

Also, in optional Update there is a option to install 70Kb driver update to Realtek LAN, that also not recommended bcoz it made for internet to stop working. so had to rollback.

NOTE: so dont install these two in windows update!!



> EULA says you can share the Copy of Windows 7, means the DVD. You cannot share the Key. The key will activate on one computer only.


I download the ORBIT_30 torrent file, where do I go for the key.

.


abhisheksohal said:


> I plan to buy a laptop with 4 gb ram..Will I have to install Windows 7 64 bit on it ??


DUDE ......... INSTALL 64BIT OS !!!
forget x86 with that config..



gary4gar said:


> Installed Windows 7, It asked me to install Antivirus scanner.
> then in suggestion gave Nortan 360 version 3.0 BETA, anyone else running this version?
> which AV should we use?


AV you can use any of the popular ones. Kaspersky, NOD32, AntiVir, etc.

I use NOD32 64bit ed v.3.0.884 + Windows Defender.
and have Spy Bot Search & Destroy installed with no TeaTimer (not running in realtime).


.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally I decided to install it and did an upgrade from X64 Vista. Everything is working so far. Made a backup, so if anything goes wrong i'm gonna restore back. First impression? Does not boot any faster than Vista, in fact, bit slower. Probably all reviews of Windows 7 is done using clean installation. So it "feels" faster in terms of boot time. But it's more responsive than Vista.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 11, 2009)

Microsoft needs to tune IE8, it keeps crashing again & again. IMO, its the most unstable part of windows 7.

It crashed 5 times, in past 2hrs
Installed firefox, which is much more stable


anyone knows how to remove it fully?

[edit]
anyone knows who do get Finderprint/Biometric devices working?


----------



## vandit (Jan 11, 2009)

ok so anyone facing problems with ATI 3450 gfx card ?? I am planning to do a virtual box installation...any special notes? apart from that mp3 fix ??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got Windows 7 running on my mac here using VirtualBox. Have Firefox, AVG Free and Live Essentials installed.
@vandit:
As long you have the drivers for Vista everything should work fine. I am runnning in VirtualBox in Mac OS 10.5.6 and everything is working fine. Games for sure will not work but everything will work in an acceptable speed.

@MetalheadGautham:
The RAM requirement is 1GB/1024MB. You can try to run it lower than the required amount and report what will happen. If it doesn't work install the 1GB RAM and reinstall the system.

@gary4gar:
I am using Windows Defender(included) and AVG 8 Free. They are both working fine and will turn off the Action Center notifications.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2009)

How the hell do you report bug?  Don't tell me "Send Feedback" is the only way to do it.. anyway, I sent one.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 11, 2009)

Running Windows 7 on 512 MB Ram and it feels as if i am running XP with Vista Look and Feel. Only sound drivers is an issue, rest all is fine.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2009)

> Microsoft needs to tune IE8, it keeps crashing again & again. IMO, its the most unstable part of windows 7.



You are using Windows 7 beta with IE 8 Beta, crashes happen. This is why you have the submit feedback button.

I uninstalled the ATI drivers & now using Windows 7 again. I don't even need to install some application again. I m just running small applications such as Google talk or yahoo messenger from Vista's
partition, they just create a new settings folder in Windows 7's Users folder.

Photoshop CS4 doesn't work this way though, but after installing it in Windows 7 at the same location of Vista it is working fine. Although crashes when I use the real time zoom function of Photoshop CS4. Windows Vista will still be my production OS as I don't want to reinstall everything in Win7.

Need for Speed Undercover works fine after installing the DirectX 9c run time. No need to reinstall, I am just using the old installation. 

So far the applications I actually installed are

1) Windows Live writer to blog directly
2) Drivers for my hardware.
3) Adobe Flash runtime
4) Firefox cos without installation Roboform was not detecting firefox to install the roboform plugin. It is using the same old folder of profile as Vista
5) EasyBCD to configure boot options
6) IE pro 2.44

By the way, guys...what short name will u give to Windows 7? Windows Vista is now known just as Vista, but we just can't call Windows 7, 7..


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ i would say win7


----------



## rollcage (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey this Media Player performance is way better than the earlier 64bit build.
and since the video codec are included does that mean we need not require Klite Mega Codec Pack in windows 7?? 



gxsaurav said:


> By the way, guys...what short name will u give to Windows 7? Windows Vista is now known just as Vista, but we just can't call Windows 7, 7..


 
ha i think thats why they calling it Windows 7 .. so no short form as such.

..

and dude I need 64bit Bluetooth Drivers .. where do I get it.?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2009)

rollcage said:


> Hey this Media Player performance is way better than the earlier 64bit build.
> and since the video codec are included does that mean we need not require Klite Mega Codec Pack in windows 7??



All my DivX, Mobile Phone's videos were playing fine but I just installed Vista codac pack in Compatibility mode & now decoding using FFDShow. You don't need it, so don't install it as long as u don't



> and dude I need 64bit Bluetooth Drivers .. where do I get it.?


Either try Windows update or install BlueSoleil 5 in Vista Compatibility Mode.

have you guys noticed that Full screen Windows now have aero enabled.

IE 8's tabs are shown individually in superbar, but firefox's does not. It needs an API support in firefox to do so, waiting for an update.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 11, 2009)

somebody help me with audio drivers for windows 7. i am using Yamaha DS-XG Sound Card. It does have driver for xp but not for vista. Please help me install it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think it will work anymore.

By the way, "Some people" got Windows 7 build 7012 installed


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 11, 2009)

Bugs;

*I am trying to get Biometric devices to work, installed the driver but it crashes during the enrollment phase.

Workaround: None
*Internet stops working for no reason, even if your connection is working properly. Network dignostics shows some policy error(screenshot below)
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/13756/networkError.png


Workaround: Disable IPv6


Where do i report bugs?
Microsoft connect?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2009)

Warning  : If you are using a dual boot setup like I am then do not install Nokia PC Suite on Windows 7. Doing so will wipe all the settings from Vista's partition too


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Warning  : If you are using a dual boot setup like I am then do not install Nokia PC Suite on Windows 7. Doing so will wipe all the settings from Vista's partition too



Can you please update this in your first post with red forecolor so that users can be warned about this issue. 

EDIT: fellow members, please do post your experience with Windows 7 here . Though I got the keys for the beta, I dont have time to install Windows 7 at the moment  .. will do it a week later..


----------



## blondie (Jan 11, 2009)

Got it running on my Linux, 64 on 64. Looks very light and snappy, though this is a first impression, will gradually put it through its paces.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/29139_otabl/haha.jpg

As for the name, I would just call it Windows TEN. (2010)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

^^ very light and snappy on a VirtualBox?? thats impressive..


----------



## blondie (Jan 11, 2009)

LoL not that much, says much about the hardware it is running on 

And also its fresh,. nothing installed, all firewall and services disabled., etc., but a definite up from what Vista was.

And also, a full 10GB for just installation, without any apps loaded? That worries me.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would call it "VISTA Final" or "VISTA Gone" or "VISTA Owned"


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok I installed Windows 7 , codnt resist myself looking at all the replies here and other places. Yes .. Microsoft got this right this time. My tv tuner worked after driver update. It was detected in media center too  .. I was not able to achieve this in Vista. 
Though Media Center Plays Live TV, the playback is sluggish, thats understandable as its still in beta. 

One change which I didnt like is that for closing taskbar tabs I used to right click and again right click on close in the context menu, now I have to right click and then left click on close to close the program  hope this will be changed.. 


My current configuration 
Intel P4 520 @ 2.8Ghz
768 MB DDR Ram
Nvidia 7300 GT with 256MB Ram. 

Windows Experience rating 
Processor: 3.7
RAM:3.9
Grapics:4.4
Gaming:4.1
Primary HDD:2.9
Over all: 2.9

One more problem is that my ASUS P750 Windows Mobile doesnot have driver. it works out of the box in Vista.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 11, 2009)

Charan said:


> Though Media Center Plays Live TV, the playback is sluggish, thats understandable as its still in beta.
> 
> One change which I didnt like is that for closing taskbar tabs I used to right click and again right click on close in the context menu, now I have to right click and then left click on close to close the program  hope this will be changed..


Report! That's what the betas are for.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

QwertyManiac said:


> Report! That's what the betas are for.


Reported  

BTW I got my phone working with Windows 7, All  I had to do was install Windows Mobile Device Center.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 11, 2009)

finally, finished downloading win7 64-bit. downloading drivers now.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2009)

why do you need drivers? everything works for me out of the box. Just had to delete bluetooth from device manager and refresh. I did upgrade though..


----------



## raipraveen83 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks for info


----------



## desiibond (Jan 12, 2009)

Finally installed win7 beta. And am a little bit disappointed. It's slower than vista 64-bit and win7 build 6801 that I tested earlier. 

Vista gave a score of 4.1 and win7 gave a score of 3. my HDD shows rating of 3 in win7 and 5.9 in vista. have to do the udpates and check again.

The installation took around 35 minutes to complete. Nothing much to say about interface as I already discussed about this earlier. But my biggest disappointment is media center. It's pathetically slow. when I try to search for music, it hangs most of the time.

PS: maybe I have to install win7 on primary partition instead of extended!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 12, 2009)

No, you have to wait for final release..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2009)

> But my biggest disappointment is media center. It's pathetically slow. when I try to search for music, it hangs most of the time.



Please provide this feedback to Microsoft.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is something I want 
I want that UAC shouldn't prompt me eveytime I want to launch a program from desktop icon


----------



## shantanu (Jan 12, 2009)

gx : you are having the official build  , Try not to Go out with Much Details.. other than whats public 

the person using the build 6801 : its not the beta build man.. its pre-beta and its nothing as compared to the new official Public Build.. try that..


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm goin back to Vista tonight.. XenApp does not work properly. I can't do without XenApp... Damn


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 12, 2009)

finally, sound driver installed on my system. there are many users who could be having problems with thier display and sound drivers. one suggestion to all of them, "*GET XP/VISTA DRIVERS AND INSTALL THEM IN COMPATIBILITY MODE*". Most of the problems should get solved.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2009)

Some keyboard shortcuts which come in handy

Win+Up Arrow to  maximize
Win+Down Arrow to restore  or minimize
Docking to the left and  right with Win+Left Arrow and Win+Right Arrow
Peeking at the desktop can  be done with Win+Space


----------



## cyber (Jan 12, 2009)

i hav installed windows seven.in notepad(even other places) when i press shift+3.i do not get the hash symbol.?????????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^^ No such problem in my case.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 13, 2009)

cyber said:


> i hav installed windows seven.in notepad(even other places) when i press shift+3.i do not get the hash symbol.?????????


what symbol do you get when you press shift+3?if you are getting  £ then keyboard layout is set to UK English.

Try changing the layout to US in "Regional and Language" Options.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 13, 2009)

*After some inactivity every key on keyboard becomes Windows hotkey. For example, pressing P key acts as Win+P key and so on. After a minute or so it becomes normal again.
*ftp not working in explorer.
*Taskbar preview does not show preview of Excel 2007
* When try to login to Windows network, dialog box does not give input box for domain name. Previous Windows versions has option for domain too.

All reported.

Hover effect on Start Orb does not look good IMHO


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2009)

This is the first OS in which I get an option to "Safely remove Ethernet Controller" 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3431/3192210788_5ae18ed3b0.jpg?v=0

My Blog is rendering properly in IE 8 but not in Firefox 3. Lolz...what is wrong here, the blogs code or is it that IE 8 supports standards better then firefox.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3192211748_5b18854ab6.jpg?v=0

From tomorrow onwards, I m going to try to use Windows 7 as my primary OS. The UI will take some time getting used to. I will be customizing Windows 7 the way I customize Vista like the start menu etc cos ATI Drivers are not giving any more trouble.

WMP12 has problems in playing & seeking Videos. 

FFDshow isn't properly compatible. Some files which used to play fine in Vista r not playing in Win7 with FFDshow


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 13, 2009)

Did anybody checked Pointers tab of the Mouse Settings.... there are many irrelevant cursor schemes named "(system scheme)" and they are so many... a bug maybe!

anyways running smoothly.. Ad Muncher runs as process... No gui and does not actually blocks Ads.. 

As gx said.. MPC and WMP12 has problem seeking videos.

In MPC with K-Lite installed, A/V are unsynchronised while playing any video.   

some of the older Vista Gadgets dont' work.

and the eye candy tht i loved is tht the "glow" of the icon in the taskbar when u hover it is of the same color which is more significant in the icon...and it moves wit the pointer... Cool man...


----------



## desiibond (Jan 13, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Please provide this feedback to Microsoft.



The problem was with the location of the OS on harddrive. earlier install was on last partition of second sata HDD.

reinstalled it to primary partition on first HDD and it's damn fast. back to the speed of build 6801. 

now, media center works well. no lag and got the user experience index of 4.1, which was the same for Vista.

To report the bug, i have to wait for another day or two as I have applied for Airtel connection and disconnected TATA Indicom wimax.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 14, 2009)

I currently have WinXP Home Edition (legal) and Ubuntu on my home PC. For XP, I have partitions from C to J(except I which is Fat32, all are NTFS Basic Partitions). After J, about 11 GB space is occupied by Linux in three partitions...

Now, I want to install Win7 64-bit beta on the J drive partition (it is 20GB in size and does not have anything else on it). Also, I want to try out a different linux distro (thinking of Fedora or OpenSuse). So, I should first install Win7 on the J drive and then the linux next right? Any precautions I should take?

Thanks in advance...
Arun


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2009)

It should work, as GRUB will be able to recognize Windows 7 just like Vista.


----------



## silent008 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am trying to install Windows 7 on my system. On completing installation it shows a screen which says preparing windows for first run.

And then it shows a BSOD that says that a critical process or thread has exited or terminated

Can somebody help me!!!


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 15, 2009)

Installed Win7 64-bit version on my system yesterday afternoon... Took just 21 minutes... Looks nice...

Arun


----------



## desiibond (Jan 15, 2009)

silent008 said:


> I am trying to install Windows 7 on my system. On completing installation it shows a screen which says preparing windows for first run.
> 
> And then it shows a BSOD that says that a critical process or thread has exited or terminated
> 
> Can somebody help me!!!



could be problem with a driver. can you try to initiate clean install from existing operating system and let the installer download all the updates before installation.


----------



## silent008 (Jan 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> could be problem with a driver. can you try to initiate clean install from existing operating system and let the installer download all the updates before installation.


 
Thnx desiibond,
did the same thing and got windows xp installed and then ran the setup with updates on. everything is working fine except my ATI drivers.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 16, 2009)

> everything is working fine except my ATI drivers.



Welcome to the club


----------



## desiibond (Jan 16, 2009)

silent008 said:


> Thnx desiibond,
> did the same thing and got windows xp installed and then ran the setup with updates on. everything is working fine except my ATI drivers.



I haven't installed the ati drivers myself. I had let win update choose the drivers for mypc and they are just fine.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jan 17, 2009)

On VirtualBox here, the Aero stuff don't work. Everything is just like Vista Basic!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2009)

VirtualBox doesn't support GPU Virtualisation


----------



## spp_itim (Jan 17, 2009)

Downloaded (on DIALUP), Installed on 40 GB IDE Hard disk. Every thing seems OK, but I cannot play any video file. As soon as I open any file the system freezes and needs to restart manually. Does any one face the problem like that? Please tell what might I have done wrong.
------------------
PentiumD 820, 2.8 GHz, Intel D102GGC, 2x512MB DDR2 RAM @ 533 MHz, IDE 80 GB+ 40 GB hard disk


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 18, 2009)

Try VirtualBox's latest verion....it is giving GPU utilisation from the host machine
The changelog gives the following 
"* Experimental 3D acceleration via OpenGL (see user manual, chapter 4.8, Hardware 3D acceleration (OpenGL), page 66)"


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 18, 2009)

^that also won't work


----------



## Desperado (Jan 20, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Welcome to the club



*en.expreview.com/2009/01/10/ati-catalyst-beta-driver-package-for-windows-7.html

This beta version released for windows 7 may not be complete... so i would probably play safe with vista ATI drivers.

I use ATi drivers for vista 32 bit on my windows 7 version. worked out fine.

also i have found that changing the compatibility mode from Xp to Vista helps before installing a setup file meant for XP .

Goodluck.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 20, 2009)

I couldnt get the key


----------



## Desperado (Jan 20, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> I couldnt get the key



For?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Windows 7 beta

By the way, I m ditching Winamp Completely. I don't like to install many application to bloat my OS. The only thing I liked about Winamp was the ability to use skins & that it can be minimized to tray while playing song. With the superbar there is no need to minimize anything now. WMP12 connects & syncs with my Nokia N79, it plays all my porn  & DVD rips out of the box. I don't even need to install a Codec Pack, all I did was to install DivX 7. My Music files are in WMA format in both my phone & PC so they are nativly supported all over. I can convert AVI to MP4 using TMPGEnc Xpress & it plays fine in WMP12 too.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 20, 2009)

Desperado said:


> For?



my house!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 20, 2009)

Desperado said:


> For?



Win 7 of course. What did you think? 
anyway I can use any of the keys posted here?  (My download is 90% done)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 20, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Win 7 of course. What did you think?
> anyway I can use any of the keys posted here?  (My download is 90% done)



yes, you can use keys posted here. refer here for more keys.
*www.techhunt.org/windows7/Beta/News/Windows-7-Genuine-Key-and-Direct-Download-Link

If none works, let me know.... I will give you key.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 21, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Win 7 of course. What did you think?
> anyway I can use any of the keys posted here?  (My download is 90% done)



Well it was a lil unbelievable for me that you havent got the keys... after Microsoft made the keys so neatly available for a change. Well well, whatever works for you.

Enjoy the new windows... dont forget the power saving settings.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 21, 2009)

Desperado said:


> Well it was a lil unbelievable for me that you havent got the keys... after Microsoft made the keys so neatly available for a change. Well well, whatever works for you.
> 
> Enjoy the new windows... dont forget the power saving settings.


I kept refreshing till I received the news that the 2.5 M user limit is up 
I guess I lost out.



ravi_9793 said:


> yes, you can use keys posted here. refer here for more keys.
> *www.techhunt.org/windows7/Beta/News/Windows-7-Genuine-Key-and-Direct-Download-Link
> 
> If none works, let me know.... I will give you key.



Thanks


----------



## Desperado (Jan 23, 2009)

Some observations:
Miss the quick launch.
Miss the easy repair of network connections... replaced by diagnostics which now takes more than a min or two to resolve issues.
The annoying UAC.
IF UAC is turned off... you cannot use desktop gadgets.
Impressive task manager.
Power saving options are good. (If you are a night downloader, configure your hard disk to Never sleep 
Sometimes unable to delete certain files/folders even as an admin.

I am an xp user so it took me a while to get on with window 7... but a vista user may find this version a blessing in disguise. windows 7 is both stylish and efficient. nuff said.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

Desperado said:


> Some observations:
> Miss the quick launch.
> Miss the easy repair of network connections... replaced by diagnostics which now takes more than a min or two to resolve issues.
> The annoying UAC.
> ...



to repair, do this

type "cmd" in the search bar (start menu). press SHIFT + CTRL + Enter.

You will be in administrative command line mode. do

1) ipconfig /release
2) ipconfig /renew.


UAC is one of the many reasons why Vista is more secure when compared to XP. You can set UAC to different levels. I always keep it at max as I download lot of stuff from torrents and I don't want to have spyware on my PC.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks desibond
i know this. i am just saying i miss the easy repair option. it was as easy as a right-click.

talk about being lazy


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

ah okay. In that case, I too miss it. 

the new diagnostic thing is not at all good!!!


----------



## x3060 (Jan 23, 2009)

i am still to download and install...well,i guess i will wait till a stable driver from ati gets released.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 23, 2009)

^^????

what do you mean by stable driver for ATI.

am running it on HD2600XT and there are no video issues.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2009)

Desperado said:


> Impressive task manager.


pics


----------



## Dark Core (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys Pls help me out of this stuff!
I got Windows 7 DVD from my friend, he got it from the biggest pirate shop in our place  . That DVD Contained Windows 7 Home Basic, Home Premium, Business, Ultimate (All in one) but I think (I may be wrong, correct me if am) Microsoft have released only Ultimate for Beta version. I think the DVD I got is a total crap but all the features I see and the screenshots I have gone through in the forum is present and the system properties shows its Windows 7.  So pls say if I am using Windows 7 or some cracked and themed version of Vista


----------



## Cool4Shalabh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey Guys Pls Help Me Out. I Have An Intel 945G Mobo With Inbuilt Soundcard (SoundMAX Integerated Digital Audio). The Problem Is That Device Manager And Windows Update Say My Sound driver Is Up To Date But I M Not Able To Play Anything On Any Player (Including VLC And KM Player). When I Try To Play Any Media File On WMP 12, It Gives An Error Saying WMP 12 Cannot Play The File. I Checked Microsoft Web Help Also Which Shows That I Donot Have Up To date Sound Drivers. Plz Help Me Out As I'm Not Able 2 Play Any Media On Win 7.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2009)

have you tried downloading drivers (vista drivers) from manufacturers website?


----------



## Cool4Shalabh (Jan 26, 2009)

I Tried Every Driver On Net In Every Compatibility Mode ....... Nothing Seems To Work ...... I've Also Sent The Feedback To Microsoft


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2009)

hmm. try to delete the driver completely and then try to install the new drivers using the manufacturer's driver installation utility.


----------



## Cool4Shalabh (Jan 26, 2009)

Tried Dat 2 ....... But To No Avail


----------



## Desperado (Jan 27, 2009)

Black Core said:


> Guys Pls help me out of this stuff!
> I got Windows 7 DVD from my friend, he got it from the biggest pirate shop in our place  . That DVD Contained Windows 7 Home Basic, Home Premium, Business, Ultimate (All in one) but I think (I may be wrong, correct me if am) Microsoft have released only Ultimate for Beta version. I think the DVD I got is a total crap but all the features I see and the screenshots I have gone through in the forum is present and the system properties shows its Windows 7.  So pls say if I am using Windows 7 or some cracked and themed version of Vista



I think your guess is as good as mine. Microsoft till date has only released the Ultimate version. They are still in the process to decide names and the release dates of other versions.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 27, 2009)

> Microsoft till date has only released the Ultimate version. They are still in the process to decide names and the release dates of other versions.



ahem ahem ...what? OH! U could be wrong u know


----------



## damked (Jan 27, 2009)

I am using Windows 7 Beta build 7000 as my primary and only OS. I have said good bye to XP, Vista and all flavours of Linux.
System configuration :
Acer Aspire Laptop 4710Z
Intel Pentium Dual core processor T2310
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
1GB DDR2 (with 5 tabs in firefox, thunderbird and computer management window open, only 69% utilized with all visual enhancements enabled including 4 sidebar gadgets)
I had problems using TATA Indicom Dialer application. So after installing drivers for USB modem, I am signing in through default dialer application.
All commonly used applications run flawlessly.
Installed anti-virus Avast 4.8 Home
My Windows Experience Rating Score is 3.1 (Lowest for Graphic Card - As expected). With Vista it used to be 3.0.
I am not much into Gaming so can't provide information on that.

Kedar Damle


----------



## Desperado (Jan 27, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> ahem ahem ...what? OH! U could be wrong u know



Could be.
but there is nothing wrong in being wrong, is it?


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

I just saw that Windows 7 beta is no more available for download, can anyone give me the link to download the beta iso file. I wanna try to install the OS via Sun Virtual Box.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 8, 2009)

*blogs.technet.com/southasiamvp/archive/2009/03/27/webcasts-what-s-new-in-windows-7.aspx

if you guys are interested, Microsoft is hosting a Webcast series on windows 7 .. check the link above..


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 8, 2009)

OK 
This may sound stupid.
I accidently disabled the ethernet card on Win 7, (you know, right clicking the LAN icon ->Disable)
Now, I'm not able to find the enable option anywhere. 
How do I go about? Googling hasnt helped since my drivers are in order.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 9, 2009)

Try to see the properties of the ethernet card in Device Manager and see if it is disabled. If not, you can delete the ethernet card from the Device Manager and refresh... The ethernet card will be redetected and be enabled by default...

Arun


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 9, 2009)

*b6zjmg.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pTggFMzdIvyyrmUWy41uHetfXvjypewyFP7b9lDO_y7VTkJYs_Cm960XCeLt-khE1LfEFn0quQ7mkGU90O7uuVQ/theme-preview.png
doesn't that look like a mac desktop?


----------



## anand1 (May 9, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> All my DivX, Mobile Phone's videos were playing fine but I just installed Vista codac pack in Compatibility mode & now decoding using FFDShow. You don't need it, so don't install it as long as u don't
> 
> Either try Windows update or install BlueSoleil 5 in Vista Compatibility Mode.
> 
> ...


Its not the problem with new Firefox updates.


----------



## rajatgarewal (May 10, 2009)

I had installed Vista and Windows 7 on different partitions and then i formatted vista partition and reinstalled 64 bit Vista on it, But now Windows 7 is not coming on boot screen. Only Vista is loading. I tried My Computer>Properties>Advanced System Settings>Advanced>Startup and Recovery>Setings but on the list only Vista is being shown. Please help me


----------



## mobilegeek (May 26, 2009)

rajatgarewal said:


> I had installed Vista and Windows 7 on different partitions and then i formatted vista partition and reinstalled 64 bit Vista on it, But now Windows 7 is not coming on boot screen. Only Vista is loading. I tried My Computer>Properties>Advanced System Settings>Advanced>Startup and Recovery>Setings but on the list only Vista is being shown. Please help me


BOOT with Win7 DVD and choose Repair my computer it will fix the problem
alternatively you can use the easyBCD software to add the line.

Its a late reply, I think you must have fixed the issue by now, I just posted to help incase some1 else face the same problem

Regards


----------



## Tech$oft (May 29, 2009)

I have installed windows rc 7100 and it is good , but i have one issue , my broadband doesnt get recognized by the windows , i can't see the internet connected and also can't use it. Also Inserted the modem cd , doesn't install the drivers.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 29, 2009)

What broadband connection and modem you are using? Is it ethernet connection or USB connection?

Arun


----------



## Tech$oft (May 29, 2009)

It is usb connection and I am using hathway.
I am havibg no problem in vista and XP.
So whats the problem ??
I am getting confused.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 29, 2009)

Guys,
I have Fedora 10 & Ubuntu 9.04 installed on my PC. I would like to install Windows 7.
First I had installed Fedora then Ubuntu & now will be installing Windows. After the install will GRUB be able to detect & boot into all the three OS's?

I fear after installing Windows 7 the other two linux distros won't boot.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 29, 2009)

^^it usually happens to me too. For this purpose I usually installs Windows first before installing any linux flavors, or sometimes keeps a second hard disk for linux only(connects it only when I need linux)...but now uses my old PC for linux, my present system is only for Window 7 and other entertainment purposes.


----------



## rollcage (May 29, 2009)

Tech$oft said:


> I have installed windows rc 7100 and it is good , but i have one issue , my broadband doesnt get recognized by the windows , i can't see the internet connected and also can't use it. Also Inserted the modem cd , doesn't install the drivers.


What exactly is the problem? are you using lan connector rj45? check wether the netwrk card is detected or not in device manager? .. try the windows update! have you installed any pre-beta driver yes then remove it?




Cool G5 said:


> Guys,
> I have Fedora 10 & Ubuntu 9.04 installed on my PC. I would like to install Windows 7.
> First I had installed Fedora then Ubuntu & now will be installing Windows. After the install will GRUB be able to detect & boot into all the three OS's?
> 
> I fear after installing Windows 7 the other two linux distros won't boot.


install the windows 7 .. then use some software to enable the linux option at boot. like <easyBCD> or Vistabootloader.
there is a software gnugrub or something that also do that but i dont use linux.. check at ubuntu-wiki- howto page.
best is use easybcd - freeware very good,


----------



## NucleusKore (May 30, 2009)

Install GAG as outlined here *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132#23

Download hdhacker and select MBR in that and back up your MBR. It will back it up as a dat file, AND DON'T FORGET WHERE YOU SAVED IT ! If you are unsure, write it to a cd or pendrive too, along with hdhacker.zip

Install Windows 7, noting the partition position (is it the first, second, ... partition). 

After the install is over, run hdhacker and browse to the DAT file you saved and restore the MBR. Remember to select MBR in hdhacker before you restore the write the sector.

Now add the new OS as outlined in the GAG tutorial above.

This procedure may be used even for GRUB, except that you'll have to edit the grub bootloader, which requires a little more expertise and patience than GAG.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 30, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Install GAG as outlined here *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132#23
> 
> Download hdhacker and select MBR in that and back up your MBR. It will back it up as a dat file, AND DON'T FORGET WHERE YOU SAVED IT ! If you are unsure, write it to a cd or pendrive too, along with hdhacker.zip
> 
> ...



or You can use EasyBCD or VistaBootPro


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> or You can use *EasyBCD* or VistaBootPro


yup. IMO, if Windows is your primary OS (one which is always installed), EasyBCD is the best boot loader. You can install linux distros and set them to NOT write grub to the MBR so that you can just add their partitons to EasyBCD.


----------



## Tech$oft (May 31, 2009)

Now i have cleared the problem of internet and now i have installed Kaspersky anti-virus and windows telling find an another anti-virus program!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 31, 2009)

Go here
**beta.mcafee.com*
Register
and use Mcafee for free till December 2009 on your Windows 7


----------



## NucleusKore (May 31, 2009)

Cool4Shalabh said:


> Hey Guys Pls Help Me Out. I Have An Intel 945G Mobo With Inbuilt Soundcard (SoundMAX Integerated Digital Audio). The Problem Is That Device Manager And Windows Update Say My Sound driver Is Up To Date But I M Not Able To Play Anything On Any Player (Including VLC And KM Player). When I Try To Play Any Media File On WMP 12, It Gives An Error Saying WMP 12 Cannot Play The File. I Checked Microsoft Web Help Also Which Shows That I Donot Have Up To date Sound Drivers. Plz Help Me Out As I'm Not Able 2 Play Any Media On Win 7.



Check with a simple wav file. If it plays download and install Klite Mega Codec Pack.


----------



## mad_max (Jun 2, 2009)

guys anyone here running this on an intel *g965* board?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 3, 2009)

Post here
*social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/category/w7itpro/


----------



## mad_max (Jun 3, 2009)

ok nevermind it works like a charm 

board : dg965wh


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2009)

Windows z is simply awesome (my build no. is 7100)


----------



## rollcage (Jun 4, 2009)

releasing date .. 22oct .. isnt that too soon.


----------



## anksin (Jun 4, 2009)

I had installed windows 7 on my amd processor asus based mobo

it really fast booting ever faster then xp 

but i was getting problem for my LAN conexon

it gets disconnected & connects again

plus every time i reboot it detects hardware drivers & installs it

is normal thing for windows 7

as of now i m usin xp

so if some1 helps me to solve the problem 
i will reinstal the OS as its the best

Regards

& Thanx in advance


----------



## anksin (Jun 4, 2009)

I had installed windows 7 on my amd processor asus based mobo

it really fast booting ever faster then xp 

but i was getting problem for my LAN conexon

it gets disconnected & connects again

plus every time i reboot it detects hardware drivers & installs it

is normal thing for windows 7

as of now i m usin xp

so if some1 helps me to solve the problem 
i will reinstal the OS as its the best

Regards

& Thanx in advance


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Get the proper drivers for your motherboard from the Asus website and install them. Vista (32-bit or 64-bit depending on your Windows 7 edition) drivers should work; they do on mine.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 4, 2009)

@anksin
except audio driver, all other new driver versions from asus works fine in Win 7 RC. download them and install.


----------



## anksin (Jun 5, 2009)

thnx i will surely search for the drivers 1st 

vista drivers will get isntalled in windows 7???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Yes, they will.


----------



## mad_max (Jun 5, 2009)

anksin said:


> thnx i will surely search for the drivers 1st
> 
> vista drivers will get isntalled in windows 7???



if it doesn't install normally,install the driver in the compatibility mood for vista.....


----------



## shyamno (Jun 6, 2009)

I am mounting the image and then starting the setup...but it shows me the error message "Windows Setup cannot find a location to store temporary files.To install Windows,make sure that a partition on your boot disk has 685 MB of free space."

I am having 21 GB of free space in drive C:.And other partitions also have sufficient space.

I think as I am using two hard disk (previous one already have win XP) so it is conflicting with the setup ??? Is it so ?? What should I do ?


----------



## Lohen (Jun 29, 2009)

can any 1 help me my Hepl and support is not working it only open some few topic only all other topic is gone


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 1, 2009)

When you open 'Help and support', click on the link 'browse Help Topics'. Or simply search desired topics in the search bar which is located just below the title bar.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 5, 2009)

my system config is in my siggy..i have a few questions..1. how much space should i use for installation?will 20gb be enough?i generally install my softwares on a different partition.
2.will there be any problems in installing the drivers that i've currently installed in my 32bit xp?
3.will i be able to run the softwares & games without any problems?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

leave atleast 25gig for windows7.

nope. use drivers written for windows vista

yes. almost everything.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 5, 2009)

thanx


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

Microsoft to Offer Family Discount on Windows 7?

Just plunk in the new product code GFC-00236 into Google Product Search and you'll see several online retailers offering the upgrade in the neighborhood of $140. The family discount price leak was first reported by ZDNet's Ed Bott, who found the upgrade being offered for just under $136.95 on a small, independent retailer's Web site.

source: *www.pcworld.com/article/168115/microsoft_to_offer_family_discount_on_windows_7.html


----------



## uday9484 (Jul 12, 2009)

can win 7 beat xp in all segments
xp used to slow down after 5-6 months usage what about win 7 
i know its too early to call but very curious about win 7 in long term usage


----------



## psiknight99 (Aug 4, 2009)

everybody i need ur help....
I downloaded Windows 7 RTM version....it even matches the SHA-1 hashes provided by Microsoft
So after I've burned it(verified it as well)I install it on my LT but in it Ultimate version is installed by default and choices to install other versions of WIndows 7 does not pop up......and there is only 1 language(English) in it....tell me what went wrong??
I formatted and re-installed again...bt the problem persists....
I also downloaded another version of windows 7 RTM whose SHA-1 did not match the ones of Microsoft but the OS choices menu popped up(Ultimate,Starter,professional etc.) and it also had other languages.....wat is wrong?
Probably thats why even hazar's activator(leaked lenovo key) is not working on my LT.....help plz...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

@psiknight99, for standard version, you will be provided with lot of language options through windows update once the OS is installed. Once you install the OS, go to update manager and search for updates and you will see around 35 language packs in "optional updates"


----------



## psiknight99 (Aug 7, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @psiknight99, for standard version, you will be provided with lot of language options through windows update once the OS is installed. Once you install the OS, go to update manager and search for updates and you will see around 35 language packs in "optional updates"



Ok so u mean to say that this is a perfectly normal version and nothings wrong wid it??


----------



## pillainp (Aug 8, 2009)

psiknight99 said:


> everybody i need ur help....
> I downloaded Windows 7 RTM version....it even matches the SHA-1 hashes provided by Microsoft
> So after I've burned it(verified it as well)I install it on my LT but in it Ultimate version is installed by default and choices to install other versions of WIndows 7 does not pop up......and there is only 1 language(English) in it....tell me what went wrong??
> I formatted and re-installed again...bt the problem persists....
> ...


 To get the version choice when you install, open the ISO in an ISO manager like UltraISO and delete the file "*ei.cfg*" in the folder "*Sources*".


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

psiknight99 said:


> Ok so u mean to say that this is a perfectly normal version and nothings wrong wid it??



yes. those are test versions. Once MS releases region specific versions, we will see language options during installation.


----------



## casanova (Aug 9, 2009)

I have heard PCs/ laptops purchased after 26th June will get free upgrades to Windows 7 OEM.

Also one can upgrade from a 32 bit Vista to a 64 bit Windows Seven (This  would be a clean install)

Now with Windows Vista using SLIC 2.0 for activation and Windows Seven using SLIC 2.1 for activation, how will the activation be done.


----------



## psiknight99 (Aug 9, 2009)

pillainp said:


> To get the version choice when you install, open the ISO in an ISO manager like UltraISO and delete the file "*ei.cfg*" in the folder "*Sources*".



Super cool man it'll work...i just googled it out.....but do you have any idea why i'm experiencing this??
i mean sha codes are the same so there shouldn't be ANY difference....


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

*Sony laptops can't use Windows 7's XP mode due to disabled hardware virtualization*

The consumer electronics giant has said it will enable Intel's Virtual Technology (VT), which supports Windows XP Mode in the forthcoming Windows 7, only on selected Sony Vaio models in the future. The Z series Vaio - priced $1,719 - won't be one of the machines selected.

Read on


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 20, 2009)

i currently installed Win7 build7600 on my pc

(*config, u can see in my siggy)

if i try to open 3 - 4 programs @ a time, it just crashes and shows BSOD


----------



## desiibond (Aug 20, 2009)

^^ stick to the official releases. you never know what tweaks are done in those pirated builds.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Aug 20, 2009)

@psiknight99 :  we are treading into a gray area,by talking about pirated releases...i suggest you refrain from doing so...


----------



## techo dude (Sep 25, 2009)

*thinking about it*

confirmed  windows release date as  22  october 2009
 planning ti install windows 7  professonal in Msi u 100

   SPECIFCATION LIST:

Intel® Atom N270-1,6GHz Processor
Dos Free
10" wide screen display 
Convenient Magnifying Capability
Ergonomic Big-Size Keyboard and Touch Pad
120 GB/160 GB Hard Drive, 1 GB RAM,
Built-In 1.3 Mega Pixel Webcam 
Built-in High-Performance 2 Channel Stereo Speakers, and Microphone
802.11b / g / n Wireless Lan with Bluetooth 
Comprehensive Multi-Media Application Interface
6 cells battery with protective bag.

PROBLEM?  no Optical  media present. R equesting   some  help and support.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

You can get the iso image of Win7 from the M$ website. Use Daemon Tools or VirtualCloneDrive to mount the image and install happily.


----------



## als2 (Sep 25, 2009)

hi

i have win 7 ultimate original key msdn can i use this key for both 32 bit and 64 bit after win 7 release.


----------



## Krow (Sep 25, 2009)

^ I really dunno, but I doubt it. Simply because Windows 7 x64 is priced higher than Win7 x86 and knowing M$, I doubt it seriously. You can upgrade to x64 for cheap I think, although I am not sure.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 27, 2009)

can anyone help me here.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121336


----------



## asingh (Sep 30, 2009)

Is the RC still available for download...and keys too..???


----------



## y2j826 (Sep 30, 2009)

asigh said:


> Is the RC still available for download...and keys too..???



RC is not available to download now, but still you can get keys from microsoft, check my blog for more...


----------



## boosters (Oct 20, 2009)

By the way only 2 days left for releasing Windows 7. So if anybody want Genuine Windows 7 Retail Box they can see my signature and follow the link.


----------



## krdalmia (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys I installed Windows 7 Enterprise but under games explorer can't see any games. What should I do ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

download games pack using windows update.


----------



## uday9484 (Oct 23, 2009)

so  finally win 7  released can anybody tell me is 3ds max or maya works with this


----------



## krdalmia (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't find any game pack under windows update


----------



## peiyush (Oct 24, 2009)

I have xp sp3 on my system.I want 2 install w7 and keep both.Please give me detailed procedure.
Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Oct 24, 2009)

*www.techspot.com/guides/143-dual-boot-windows7/


----------



## techo dude (Oct 25, 2009)

Windows 7 final version released in 22 October 2009
resources for windows 7 @ winsupersite.com


----------



## Stuge (Oct 25, 2009)

als2 said:


> hi
> 
> i have win 7 ultimate original key msdn can i use this key for both 32 bit and 64 bit after win 7 release.


I'm little late ,but it may help others .yes ,you can use the same key for both 32bit and 64 bit windows .


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2009)

has anyone purchased original dvd in India yet?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ Those DVD's are still stuck in Customs  .

EDIT: BTW My vendor from whom I purchased my HP DV6000 Laptop told my father that he can arrange for a free upgrade  .. I had purchased it 2 yrs ago . I havent spoken to my vendor yet.. let me see what he has to offer.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 25, 2009)

damn it!!! Fcuk those customs idiots.


----------



## gauravgargi (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi

I want to install Windows 7. I have Win XP in my C: drive. I want to use dual OS. 
Pl tell me the procedure. I dont want to do anything with my current OS.

Also , please tell, if in future , I want to remove Win 7, without affecting my Win XP, 
what is the procedure for that???


----------



## desiibond (Nov 9, 2009)

*www.techspot.com/guides/143-dual-boot-windows7/
*lifehacker.com/5126781/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-with-xp-or-vista


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

If you install Win 7 over XP, you'd be better off making a new partition on your HDD. So then XP's default boot manager will pop up. TO remove Win7 is easy after that. Simply format the drive of win7 using a win vista or win 7 install disk (after you boot from the same install disk).


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 14, 2009)

Charan said:


> ... Those DVD's are still stuck in Customs  .


 
Its all over now. 

I got a call from Microsoft, Delhi, yesterday afternoon asking me to pick it up from Tata Croma (where I had registered earlier), alongwith the Reebok gift watch, within a week. Price for Windows 7 Ultimate: Rs.10533 or something like that and not Rs 11999 indicated earlier. Will go to Croma today.


----------



## mAYHEM (Nov 23, 2009)

I have got problem with my Win 7 setup, d fonts have turned italic after a restart.Tried changin it from the personalization page but it doesn't work.


----------



## mAYHEM (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone has got a fix for this?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2009)

This must be the longest I have ever held out with any OS besides Windows XP on my PC. I had Vista for a brief moment and promptly removed it after 15 minutes. But this is a totally amazing OS. The only thing bugging me right now is my Airtel connection keeps dropping (network icon showing yellow symbol and No Network Access message) out and it never used to happen when I was on XP. I have got everything else worked out. I haven't tried gaming that much, but The Saboteur got screwed because of ATI+Win7 issue. Apart from that, it's pretty solid.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 11, 2009)

@Ethan_Hunt, that network connection drop used to happen to me too. Problem was with the buggy drivers that are installed win windows automatic update. Once I reverted back to the driver provided in mobo's dvd everything was good and I never allowed n/w drivers to be installed by Automatic update since then.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @Ethan_Hunt, that network connection drop used to happen to me too. Problem was with the buggy drivers that are installed win windows automatic update. Once I reverted back to the driver provided in mobo's dvd everything was good and I never allowed n/w drivers to be installed by Automatic update since then.


I did the same thing today. I uninstalled the default driver installed by the OS and ran the setup from my LAN card's driver disc. Hope it works out.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 11, 2009)

is adobe photoshop cs4 64bit or cs4 extended is 64bit?


----------



## NarutoNamikaze (Dec 18, 2009)

*How to uninstall win7 from windows triple boot and upgrade vista to win7?*
 
I have a triple boot of Windows XP, Windows 7 RC and Vista in three different partitions with Vista set as the default OS. I had XP first and then installed win7 RC and then Vista. Now I want to uninstall win7 RC and upgrade Vista to the retail version of win7. I have Easy BCD installed in win7 RC. According to apc Magazine, to uninstall win7, I have to uninstall the vista bootloader.

(to remove the Windows 7 boot manager – in EasyBCD go to “Manage Bootloader”, select “Uninstall the Vista Bootloader” and then “Write MBR”. At the moment EasyBCD isn't aware of a distinction between Vista and Windows 7, but using this option still works fine)

I want to know if I uninstall the vista bootloader, will the bootloader of Vista be uninstalled along with win7. From which OS should I uninstall the vista bootloader for win7 using Easy BCD: XP or win7? If the bootloader of Vista is also removed, then how can I again make the bootloader? Will I use the method told in apc magazine(*apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_vista_and_xp_with_vista_installed_first__the_stepbystep_guide.htm?page=4)? Is there any other method for uninstalling Windows 7 RC?

After I upgrade my Vista to win7, will the programs and games installed in Vista work or do I have to install them again? Will the documents and files in the drive in which Vista is installed be deleted in the upgrade process?

What is the difference between Windows 7 RTM and Windows 7 Retail? Is Windows 7 RTM the Retail version?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 18, 2009)

^ no need to reinstall, mostly everything works fine, and nothing gets deleted, for a safe side just back up some important ones,

RTM stands for release to manufacture - its just like a final beta release, checked for sometime and only important security and bug fixes are applied and when found satisfactory its released officially as certain version and thats retail or OEM.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ no need to reinstall, mostly everything works fine, and nothing gets deleted, for a safe side just back up some important ones,
> 
> RTM stands for release to manufacture - its just like a final beta release, checked for sometime and only important security and bug fixes are applied and when found satisfactory its released officially as certain version and thats retail or OEM.


 
RTM is not final beta release. It is OS that is given to hardware manufacturers so that they can build the s/w for their hardware (laptops/desktops), do the compatibility testing for their models, inject their packages and tools etc and be ready with "comes with windows 7" laptops/desktop for the official launch.

between RTM and retail, there is no difference. development freeze is usually applied before RTM.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 18, 2009)

^yeah you are right,however I said like a and not is(may be am wrong here)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 18, 2009)

Help me guys i'm having a very annoying problem in windows 7 Ult 64bit.
My recycle bin is not working properly. When i send something to the recycle bin it is not shown in the recycle bin explorer and i when i click restore all items it doesn't restores it. The only option working is empty recycle bin. Any solution appreciated.
I already tried sfc\scannow but it didn't restore anything. Scanned the C drive for viruses using AVG Free Latest Updated but it didn't show any virus. Please help guys.


----------



## NarutoNamikaze (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ Page 6, Last Post

Any help with the first part of my question about uninstalling Windows 7 RC.........

Thanks in advance.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 18, 2009)

@narutoNamikaze. Do you have any other OS and which OS  boot loader is active in your rig?


----------



## NarutoNamikaze (Dec 18, 2009)

@ desibond

I have win xp, vista and win 7 with win vista set as the default OS, if thats what you mean by active in the bootloader. All the three OSes are there in the bootloader so that i can boot into any of the three.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Dec 26, 2009)

megui is crashing on window 7...what to do


----------



## uday9484 (Jan 18, 2010)

best media player for Win 7 64-bit


----------



## gauravgargi (Jan 22, 2010)

I have installed Windows 7 Professional x86 that came with digit DVD January-2010.
How can I crack it to convert it to full version .... can anyone help???


Thannks.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2010)

gauravgargi said:


> I have installed Windows 7 Professional x86 that came with digit DVD January-2010.
> How can I crack it to convert it to full version .... can anyone help???
> 
> 
> Thannks.



1) Go to nearest Microsoft Retail Store
2) Take your Credit card or cash from purse
3) Purchase MS windows 7 professional by paying the required amount
4) Get the DVD pack
5) Come home
6) change the license key to the one that is mentioned in that original MS windows 7 DVD kit 

very simple.


----------



## gauravgargi (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for such a great idea....but i want a pirated versiion.
can u help now?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 22, 2010)

gauravgargi said:


> Thanks for such a great idea....but i want a pirated versiion.
> can u help now?



Sorry. read the Forum rules. 

YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT PIRACY AND ILLEGAL THINGS HERE.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 22, 2010)

gauravgargi said:


> Thanks for such a great idea....but i want a pirated versiion.
> can u help now?




ROFL..USE GOOGLE...NOT ALLOWED HERE GO AWAY!


----------



## gauravgargi (Jan 30, 2010)

My trial version of win 7 is about to over in 2 days.... win 7 is the only OS i m using, Now I want to format my c: (on which win 7 is installed now) and installl win XP.

I have tried booting using bootable win XP cd but unable to boot, 
 What should I do???

Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Jan 30, 2010)

what is the errror/problem that you are getting when you are trying to boot using winxp boot CD?


----------



## gauravgargi (Jan 30, 2010)

It is done now.... previously I was using pirated XP cd... I installed XP from it many times but after that I tried my original win XP cd... It worked....posting this reply using my Win XP now.... 

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 2, 2010)

can someone help me with this problem- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124181


----------



## Achuth (Feb 13, 2010)

Can we install win-7 on a portable HDD. i hav one .but when i select the partition .the setup says USb is not supported....are the cloud OS'es portable.?????


----------



## dissel (Feb 16, 2010)

I have some question about Genuine Windows 7 OS purchase.....

by purchasing I mean by visiting MS authorized (mention in MS website) retail store and get the DVD pack on cash payment,

If anyone purchase a retail DVD pack,

*what kind of license he get ?* Once he installed can he upgrade/degrade his machine  such as removing HDD/Optical drive or installing new GPU or vice versa, after that will that licence work...as I read earlier that there is a *unique hardware ID every machine*...is it not changed ?

If the Host machine is destroyed or if any one want to *install another machine* by completely *un-installing* from previous machine is it possible ?

Please throw some light...I am completely noob in Genuine Stuff.

*Any link* about what a *retail user can do or don't* will be helpful.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 17, 2010)

Windows 7 turned out pretty much bad for me.

Windows Vista Home Premium: Battery Backup time: 50 minutes
Windows 7 Ultimate: Battery Backup time: 20 minutes

Windows Vista: Laggy as hell.
Windows 7: Laggy as hell but LITTLE less when compared to Vista

Windows Vista: Software/Hardware worked fine.
Windows 7: My webcam starts and turns off on its own. My portable HDD doesn't get detected half of the time and when does, it turns off in between. (yea, i know it will take time for softwares to get compatible.)

So yea, I didn't like windows 7.

My config: Inspiron 1520 
T5200 1.5 Ghz processor
160 GB HDD
1 GB Ram
XFX 8600M GT


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 17, 2010)

Same here. After seeing the performance of the new OS on my friend PC's I have decided not to install it on mine. Furthermore some friends have reverted back to XP.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chirag said:


> Windows 7 turned out pretty much bad for me.
> 
> Windows Vista Home Premium: Battery Backup time: 50 minutes
> Windows 7 Ultimate: Battery Backup time: 20 minutes
> ...





Cool G5 said:


> Same here. After seeing the performance of the new OS on my friend PC's I have decided not to install it on mine. Furthermore some friends have reverted back to XP.



thats unfortunate...for me...windows 7 is the best...everything is running fine..from all my softwares to games etc...it feels exactly like windows xp, maybe even faster with all the added eye candy...i am loving it...now there's no way i'll revert back to XP.


----------



## dissel (Feb 21, 2010)

Any Experts have any idea/answer of the post no## 200...please throw some lights.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 22, 2010)

dissel said:


> I have some question about Genuine Windows 7 OS purchase.....
> 
> by purchasing I mean by visiting MS authorized (mention in MS website) retail store and get the DVD pack on cash payment,
> 
> ...


 
Hello !

It is mentioned in the EULA ( End Users License Agreement ) that you can use your Genuine Windows copy on one Computer System. That is if you upgrade/downgrade does not matter. in case you buy a new system and want windows on that one, you will have to completely uninstall the current installation from the first computer and then install it on the other one. 

Installing on both would not be legitimate.

To others : Talking about poracy and pirated software isnt something to be that proud of, you should get your self Genuine Microsoft software to enjoy that software, Bragging about lags in performance & other problems regarding to Windows, Use original and then see the difference.

Informative : Windows knocks down 70 available cracks( non-genuine windows to be disgusting for users )
*thecomputernext.com/blog/ms/microsoft-attack-on-activation-cracks/

if you want a free solution for time being or want to make up your mind if you want to buy or not 
*thecomputernext.com/blog/ms/microsoft-offers-free-windows-7-test-drive/

hope this helps !

Shantanu


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2010)

shantanu said:


> Hello !
> 
> It is mentioned in the EULA ( End Users License Agreement ) that you can use your Genuine Windows copy on one Computer System. That is if you upgrade/downgrade does not matter. in case you buy a new system and want windows on that one, you will have to completely uninstall the current installation from the first computer and then install it on the other one.
> 
> ...



Just to add to this. If you purchase OEM copy, it will work only on one host and you cannot transfer windows to a new PC or upgrade to newer version for a discounted price.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2010)

^^ yeah, absolutely right desibond


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm a newbie and currently xp sp2 is installed in my pc. Now i want to try windows 7. Please dont laugh  but i am confused among x64 and x86, 32bit and 64bit. Can u please give a comparative description (capacity, requirements, software compatibility)? I have intel core2duo 2.2ghz processor, 2gb 667mhz ram, intel d945gcnl motherboard and nvidia 7200gs grafixcard. Which version suits my system best?
Microsoft tweeted that 'RC' versions will expire soon and will be restarted every 2 hours... Is the image given in january digit dvd a 'RC' ? Or final version?


----------



## shantanu (Feb 28, 2010)

If you have a good download speed, i would suggest you to download the evaluation RTM from the microsoft website. Your processor is a x64, you can use a x64 version of windows, but you only have 2gb RAM, so you dont need to go for 64 bit, you can use 32 bit with ease, i would suggest you to go for 64 bit only if you are planning to upgrade to 4 gb ram or more.


----------



## Jetfire (Feb 28, 2010)

Download speed? Ha ha ha. It is really good. Not good, 'fabulous'. I use airtel mobile office. So downloading a windows means 1 week. That's why i'm asking about the january dvd's image. Whats wrong in it? (so you suggested 32bit and x64, okke. now i think that x64 and 64bit is better and 'heavier' than x86 and 32bit. But the 'differences' i wanted to know? And are u sure that my pc wont become slower to carry the 'heavier' x64?)


----------



## shantanu (Feb 28, 2010)

i dont know how to read my post, but according to me, i made it clear that you should use 32bit (x86) at ease, its better for you if you are using just 2 gb RAM, if you want to upgrade your RAM to 4GB of higher, then only 64bit (x64) is advised.


----------



## Jetfire (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank u very much. I didnt understand before that x86 and 32bit are same thing. Thanks again.


----------



## official (Mar 4, 2010)

please guys help me out-
i upgraded few of my stuffs yesterday- got an i5 750, msi gd45 mobo, 4 gb ddr3 corsair, cm690, dell s2409w....old stuffs reused-msi 8800gt oc, 500gb seagate, psu
i heard that windows 7 was good and so bought that and installed it last night 'win7 x86' i.e. 32 bit one. Now i am having some shitty problems first of all when i run divx movies in my vlc or wmp some really tiny red dots appear at certain places, and it continues. this hapens only while playing movies. and it irritates me a lot..i attached my dell to my old rig and it showed no problem..also my ps3 runs flawlessly...might be some driver issue????
And the far worst thing is that i cant play any of my games i installed crysis warhead but it does not even run after selecting- run as administrator. Dunno what the hell is going on with my new rig??????
i am using Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 4, 2010)

might be problem of your video card, check for new drivers.


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 10, 2010)

I noticed on a website that in Win 7 (and in Vista SP1+), the earlier limit of simultaneous TCP/IP connections is removed... Can anyone confirm this is true even in Home Basic Edition? I have a LAN with about 20 connections, and in my systems with XP Home I am not able to get more than 5 connections at a time... I had tried various patches available on the net, but they dont seem to have done a thing... Hence I would be very interested in getting at least one copy of 7 Home Basic if it is true...

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## ~BSOD~ (Mar 10, 2010)

No it is still in Win 7

u can use some craps to bypass it


just google it


----------



## rajatrao (Mar 22, 2010)

*Software compatibility for Windows 7*

I am using Vista Home Premium 32 bit. Want to know if my software will run on Windows 7. The software list is

Coreldraw X4 suite
Adobe Photoshop CS4
MS Office 2007
Autocad 2005
Daz 3D
Poser 8
Capture NX2

Also, what is the advantage from upgrading with 4GB RAM being constant. Which version of Windows 7?

Rajat


----------



## purnesh (Mar 25, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> Windows 7 beta is just released & Microsoft is planning for a 2nd quarter release of Windows this year. You can grab Windows 7 beta either from torrents of from Official Windows 7 Beta Customer Preview Program. *Please use this thread to discuss all queries & bugs related to Windows 7, S**tate what bugs you find here & what applications are working fine/not working
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Thanks for that thread... But frankly speaking, I didn't like Windows 7 at all... I love Vista because it gives me loads of features which are missing in Windows 7. For example Parental Controls in Vista give us a lot more than expected but most of them are missing in Vista... I don't what did the people out there tested in 7 which they loved so much, so as to give it high ratings... I love Vista and I don't 7 will take over, atleast on my PC....


----------



## WarrenG (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys I have a problem ... I bought a new HDD recently and I tried to install Windows 7 on it. I made it dynamic. 
But when i select the drive during installation it gives an error that win 7 cannot install on a dynamic disk.

So i need to know how to either convert it back to basic without losing data or if you have any other solution.
Also are there any problems with dual booting win 7 and XP ?


----------



## siddhesh222 (Apr 3, 2010)

Guys,I got a problem 

My 7 was working fine until I screwed up the registry and had to fix the MBR through Ubuntu.Fine,managed that but....

When I was about to repair windows using the CD....I fixed 7 using the Vista CD  now it boots,shows the login screen but says 'preparing desktop' and after a while of wait,the whole desktop is blue without any icons.

Now when I again try to repair it with the 7 CD it says like there's some hardware or software change which is preventing it from fixing.... (Not sure,will check out and be back) 

I'll appreciate if you guys help me out with this.Is there any other way possible without having to reinstall windows all over?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 5, 2010)

hey guys....

i am using windows 7 32bit.... today my pc was running since 2pm(downloading.... etc) but when just now when i turned my monitor i got a msg saying your windows isn't valid.... go to windows site to resolve the problem.... the same problem arised with my xp which i as using earlier.... how can i cure this???? my desktop has gone black and everytime i change any wallpaper or screensaver after sometime it again returns to pitch black.... please help me....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 6, 2010)

are you using licensed one or pyro


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 6, 2010)

well i got it from my assembler default.... i asked him to put in original one....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 6, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> well i got it from my assembler default.... i asked him to put in original one....



then definitely its counterfeit , either buy or look for some alternate.


----------



## kristain (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,there are some ultimate feature that makes windows 7 best

Opening multiple Instances of the same program
  Want to open multiple instances of the same program? Maybe a second command prompt or another application that can be opened in multiple instances? Instead of opening the program again the usual way you can simply press the SHIFT key and left-click on the first instance in the Windows Taskbar to open a second one.
  Problem Steps Recorder
  If you ever had to do phone support you know how hard it can be to understand what the user on the other end of the phone did and wants. The Problem Steps Recorder is a sweet little tool in Windows 7 that can be used by the user to record his steps.
   Pin Favorite Folders
  Want to add a favorite folders to Windows Explorer to be able to access them faster? Just drag and drop the folder to the favorites menu. It will remain there until you delete it with the delete key again.
   Moving Windows and such
  Windows 7 introduces several new keyboard shortcuts for window management. Some useful ones are:
      * [Windows Shift Left Arrow] or [Windows Shift Right Arrow] to move windows from one computer monitor to another.
      * [Windows Left Arrow] or [Windows Right Arrow] to dock windows to the left or right side
      * [Windows Up Arrow] to maximize a window
      * [Windows Down Arrow] to restore or minimize windows
      * [Windows Home] to minimize all windows but the active one
   Shortcuts to start pinned taskbar items
  [FONT=&quot]Pressing [Win Number] will start a new instance of a pinned taskbar item. You should also note that the items can be dragged and dropped into different positions easily.

Kristain
Computer Support Technician
[/FONT]


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 19, 2010)

^ why don't you compile all such features and add as attachment, so that  it could be downloaded.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 21, 2010)

Hii Everyone,
Can u all please suggest some of the must have softwares for Windows 7 64-bit....(Preferably Freewares)....

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 27, 2010)

kristain said:


> Hi,there are some ultimate feature that makes windows 7 best
> 
> Opening multiple Instances of the same program
> Want to open multiple instances of the same program? Maybe a second command prompt or another application that can be opened in multiple instances? Instead of opening the program again the usual way you can simply press the SHIFT key and left-click on the first instance in the Windows Taskbar to open a second one.
> ...



All this can be done in Linux too. and in a more enhanced ,easy manner.In linux you can add as many taskbars as you want . Fill them with apps you use frequently  . However problem steps recorder is a good one .
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ watch this and see power of linux .


----------



## kawmp_Oj (May 12, 2010)

My System Config is Core2 Duo E700 @2.80 with Aaus PQl-am motherboard iwth 2 GB RAM but no g-card..i installed windows & ultimate over winxp last few days but i want to go back to Windows Xp but cannot do so even with boot disk and i cannot ever format the drive that Win7 was installed ...is there anyway to remove or totally format the drive please help


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 14, 2010)

i guess C:\ or any drive can be formatted using Xp partitioner setup.
Stiil if you have ay problem with that, then try this :-

Boot with Win7 DVD and select C:\ drive(drive where win7 installed), select it and format and restart your computer. Replace win7 dvd by xp Cd and now install xp over there.

OR

download ubuntu (www.ubuntu.com), make it bootable via usb using unetbootin or you can burn it to a CD, boot the live CD(select "Try ubuntu without any change to your computer" option) and format any partition by using Gparted that comes default in live cd of ubuntu .


----------



## CA50 (May 14, 2010)

kawmp_Oj said:


> My System Config is Core2 Duo E700 @2.80 with Aaus PQl-am motherboard iwth 2 GB RAM but no g-card..i installed windows & ultimate over winxp last few days but i want to go back to Windows Xp but cannot do so even with boot disk and i cannot ever format the drive that Win7 was installed ...is there anyway to remove or totally format the drive please help




Can you elaborate your problem?
Do you face BSOD?


----------



## purnesh (May 17, 2010)

kristain said:


> Hi,there are some ultimate feature that makes windows 7 best
> 
> Opening multiple Instances of the same program
> Want to open multiple instances of the same program? Maybe a second command prompt or another application that can be opened in multiple instances? Instead of opening the program again the usual way you can simply press the SHIFT key and left-click on the first instance in the Windows Taskbar to open a second one.
> ...


I believe that Windows 7 is the dumbest Window from Microsoft ever! I have joined this forum only to see that was there anything special in Windows 7 that I couldn't observe. But to Microsoft's misery, I haven't found anything yet! The least feature rich Window ever, is Windows 7. Well some of my friends have talked above about it being beautiful. Yes, it is the most beautiful Window ever. And that is what the critics have rated it for. They only care about how easily all the parts of a Window are accessible, now how many parts are there in a window!!! Funny but true... Reply to this and I'll tell you some features, WHY YOU SHOULD NOT USE WINDOWS 7? I have stopped using Windows 7 from past one year now, else I would have made a count on dozen of features!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2010)

what is bitlocker in windows 7 ?


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 17, 2010)

BitLocker drive encryption is basically a data protection faeture included with win7 ultimate and enterprise. it is a logical volume encryption system & is a 128 bit encryption and uses AEM encryption system. it can be used to encrpt data one one or more physical drives to prevent data theft and damage. it prevents a hacker from stealing your data if he gets into your system in any way (using backtrack. BitLocker enhances data protection by bringing together two major  sub-functions: drive encryption & integrity checking of early boot  components.
if you want to know more see here .


----------



## prasath_digit (May 18, 2010)

*Can my PC run Windows 7?*

Can my PC run Windows 7? 

Config:- 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ ( Dual-Core )
ASUS M2N-MX ( GeForce 6150SE & nForce 430 )
2GB DDR2 RAM ( 2 x 1GB )
Onboard Audio -> 'SoundMax HD Audio'

I want to run Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit....plz help.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 18, 2010)

win 7 32 bit would be better at this config however i have a intel dual core @2.0 GHz and 2GB ram and in my pc 64 bit was also running fine. So i think, 64 bit win7 will run at this config but you might not get a good computing experience.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2010)

Is Windows Media Player 12 available as separate download....or can
we install it from Windows 7 DVD....


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 19, 2010)

i guess not .


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 19, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> Is Windows Media Player 12 available as separate download....or can
> we install it from Windows 7 DVD....



you can download if your win7 version did not include, however only after passing GWA test,
if you have standard retail versions of win7 then its included in them.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

but wmplayer 12 is not available for xp or vista i guess. i have wmp 11 in xp.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 2, 2010)

_Making a Minidump in case of BSOD (System Failure) in win7 :-_
First, we want to make sure the computer is saving your dump files. Go  to *Control Panel > System > Advanced System Settings >  Startup and Recovery [Settings]* Make sure that "*Write Debugging  Information*" is set to *Small Memory Dump (256kb)* if it is not  already. 
 Next, make sure that the folder *C:\Windows\Minidump exists*. If  not, create it (allow permission if asked). Make sure any dumps you want  to analyze, whether yours or others', are in this folder. You can  ZIP/RAR the files and send them to someone else to analyze


----------



## hansraj (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys.... I found for a couple of days i had multiple instances of explorer.exe running on my desktop(Win 7 ultimate, 64 bit). Everytime i had to end them mannually except for the one with the highest memory usage. When i searched on net for the prob, reading various articles, i came to a conclusion that this seems to be a bug in the OS. One of the good method to have additional instance of explorer.exe running is to use the option of "Open Containing Folder" in the utorrent bit client(i am using 1.8.4, cant say for the latest). How has been your experience..... does anyone else is also facing similar experiences.


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> _Making a Minidump in case of BSOD (System Failure) in win7 :-_
> First, we want to make sure the computer is saving your dump files. Go  to *Control Panel > System > Advanced System Settings >  Startup and Recovery [Settings]* Make sure that "*Write Debugging  Information*" is set to *Small Memory Dump (256kb)* if it is not  already.
> Next, make sure that the folder *C:\Windows\Minidump exists*. If  not, create it (allow permission if asked). Make sure any dumps you want  to analyze, whether yours or others', are in this folder. You can  ZIP/RAR the files and send them to someone else to analyze



Most of the time this happens automatically. Why did you post this..? And who is this 'someone' who will analyze the dump, can you..?



hansraj said:


> Guys.... I found for a couple of days i had multiple instances of explorer.exe running on my desktop(Win 7 ultimate, 64 bit). Everytime i had to end them mannually except for the one with the highest memory usage. When i searched on net for the prob, reading various articles, i came to a conclusion that this seems to be a bug in the OS. One of the good method to have additional instance of explorer.exe running is to use the option of "Open Containing Folder" in the utorrent bit client(i am using 1.8.4, cant say for the latest). How has been your experience..... does anyone else is also facing similar experiences.



I keep a close watch on my Task Manager (squeeze best performance), never saw more than one explorer.exe running. Weird. Is this still happening. Does it also happen in safe mode...?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 4, 2010)

> Why did you post this..? And who is this 'someone' who will analyze the dump, can you..?



In past few days a lot of people reported BSOD and a few were able to give the error message so i thought highlighting this would be useful. Moreover, i can analyse those logs to some extent  .


----------



## hansraj (Jun 4, 2010)

@asigh
well never tried though in safe mode coz its not much of my concern. With my config as of now i hardly ever had problems of sys running slow or something of that sort, so it was only a random check of task manager which revealed this. Also when i checked up on net i found my problem was already being discussed in other forums..... just try and google for multiple instances of explorer in win 7 and you shall come across various such posts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2010)

how to enable Aero Effect..in windows 7..when i press windows + D it not working ???


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> how to enable Aero Effect..in windows 7..when i press windows + D it not working ???



try win+tab.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2010)

I've a single 500 GB SATA hard disk with 4 partitions. First I installed Windows 7 in one partition and after installing 7 I installed XP in other partition. Now only XP is booting and no OS choice menu is shown. What could be the problem ? What should I do to boot Windows 7 ? I don't want to format the partition containing 7.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2010)

desiibond said:


> try win+tab.


Ohh..sorry...it is win + Tab (& not D)....but its not working


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2010)

hansraj said:


> @asigh
> well never tried though in safe mode coz its not much of my concern. With my config as of now i hardly ever had problems of sys running slow or something of that sort, so it was only a random check of task manager which revealed this. Also when i checked up on net i found my problem was already being discussed in other forums..... just try and google for multiple instances of explorer in win 7 and you shall come across various such posts.



Okay great. If you are able to manage it, nice. 



celldweller1591 said:


> In past few days a lot of people reported BSOD and a few were able to give the error message so i thought highlighting this would be useful. Moreover, i can analyse those logs to some extent  .



How are you guys analyzing BSOD dumps..?


----------



## livebyfaith.anu (Jun 5, 2010)

Please Help me...I purchased new HP dv6-2156tx with Win7 Home Premium(core i-5,3GB,500HDD,512MB nVidia 105M)
My windows media player gives following error when switched to video section:
(I have installed Klite codec pack 5.vlc media player latest)
Error screen:
	
	



```
[IMG]*tweetphoto.com/25727248[/IMG]
```
 


it says  x264vfw {error}: avcodec_decode_video2failed...
this continues flashing for 5 seconds in a window...den stops...
whts dd solution??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2010)

try latest codecs-

*shark007.net/index.html


*www.codecguide.com/index.html

use any one of the above.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 7, 2010)

+1 for Shark 007's Windows 7 Codec. That is the only codec pack required for playing all Video formats in Windows 7 Media Center. I have been using it since the evaluation version of Windows 7 was released and I have not installed any other codec pack and/or media player. Uninstall any other codec pack and media players that install any codec pack alongwith, before installing the Shark007 codec pack. Too many codecs can only spoil the broth.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a doubt 
I got a genuine win 7 from a online friend of me . I installed it on my pc and activated it its working fine . My Question is can i activate it of another system after formating it from my old pc ( planning to buy a new amd rig) ,as my fried suggest i can installed it on the same pc as many times i can but i if upgrade my system ie. add another 2 gb ram on the same pc and windows recognized  is a another system .Is it so ? or is there is any way by whic i can deactivate or migrate/transfer the licence to my new rig so i can use genuine os on my new rig.


----------



## deshu123 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am not able create new partition Win7 and getting error when I m while going through new partition Wizard process. 

Please suggest me the solution, is there any setting need to be changed or I can use any other 3rd party software


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you please give some more info on the error, your partition table and no. of hdds? If possible, please put a screenshot of the 'Disk management' over here.


----------



## Krazzy Juniorr (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi guys,
I have a Intel Core 2 Duo E6500 2.93 GHz, 2 GB DDR3 Ram, and 250 GB HDD,  Based on a G45 onboard graphics solution
I am dual booting with Windows XP professional in C , and Windows 7  ultimate in D, both run perfectly fine.
BUT the issue is with games. I had installed the games given in this  months' DVD in both windows 7 and xp. but the games' performance was  totally different. In xp all games run smoothy but the same games are  very sluggish in win7. If the  issue was with video card then i could  understand but everything else like movies run perfectly in windows 7.
I had installed SuperTuxKart,and Smoking Guns in both. the latter  refused to start in windows 7 and the former ran very sluggishly.While  both ran without an tantrums in windows xp.
But games like Counter Strike run perfectly in Windows 7 too..... what  may be the problem?????


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

your hardware may have issue with Dx 11 !


----------



## Nemes!s (Aug 12, 2010)

shantanu said:


> If you have a good download speed, i would suggest you to download the evaluation RTM from the microsoft website. Your processor is a x64, you can use a x64 version of windows, but you only have 2gb RAM, so you dont need to go for 64 bit, you can use 32 bit with ease, i would suggest you to go for 64 bit only if you are planning to upgrade to 4 gb ram or more.



I don't know why you giving wrong information to others....with 2gb ram he can easily run win7 64bit...

if anyone has upto 4gb ram he can use win7 x86 (32bit) or x64(64 bit), its upto his/her choice...

win7 64 bit is recommended when someone has more than 4gb ram... coz 32bit operating system has limitation to use upto 4gb ram and not beyond thats is why they came up with winXP 64 bit and win7 64 bit.

All 32-bit versions of Windows 7 can support up to 32 processor cores, while 64‑bit versions can support up to 256 processor cores.


----------



## Krazzy Juniorr (Aug 18, 2010)

Now i don have issues ..... i had messed up with audio driver installing an xp one instead of windows 7 one 

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

@celldweller1591.. ya maybe but no problems as of now.........
@anupam_pb....  i think you need to change the default OS by going to system>startup and recovery and there tick the option for asking boot menu.... i think it will work


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2010)

i have installed Windows 7 ultimate in Vmware player....but the 
aero peek & aero 3D is not working...y ????


----------



## rohitaansh (Aug 26, 2010)

I have upgraded my OS from xp to windows 7. so i want webcam driver for it. Model is HP Pavillion DV2000.

Please Help
\Your Kind efforts will be appreciated

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

I have upgraded my OS from xp to windows 7. so i want webcam driver for it. Model is HP Pavillion DV2000.I have searched a lot on the net including HP website but of no use.

Please Help

Your Kind efforts will be appreciated


----------



## technique_007 (Sep 9, 2010)

I recently purchased a dell 14R laptop with win7(original) pre installed but I didnt get a win7 dvd with it.

I wanted to know if this is case everywhere ??? or did the shopkeeper didnt give me.

Also is there any way I can get my copy from microsoft web site or somewhere else since I have my key with me


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2010)

technique_007 said:


> I recently purchased a dell 14R laptop with win7(original) pre installed but I didnt get a win7 dvd with it.
> I wanted to know if this is case everywhere ??? or did the shopkeeper didnt give me.
> Also is there any way I can get my copy from microsoft web site or somewhere else since I have my key with me



Congrats on New Laptop.....
The OS(Win7) u got is OEM version....which is fully activated from microsoft......
u just have 2 preserve the keys....u got
I guess dell deosnt provide a DVD for the OS...not sure.....
but i m sure they a also installed a recovery partition......in ur laptop coz i have seen it 
in HP laptops....
so dat recovery partition has the win7 setup...which u can anytime recover.....
u can take the backup of the recovery partition in DVD u want


----------



## technique_007 (Sep 10, 2010)

thx karan for reply...

but can u tell me where to find that recovery partition ???? and if it is not presnt ,then what to do in that case ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2010)

technique_007 said:


> but can u tell me where to find that recovery partition ???? and if it is not presnt ,then what to do in that case ???


ya the recovery partition is a single drive...it maybe ur D: drive or another.....

even if u didnt have it u can make a backup of ur C:drive using norton ghost.....& burn 
it in DVD.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey I just installed Windows 7..I hv 2GB of ZION DDR3 1333MHz RAM n 1GB XFX Radeon HD4650.In task manager the physical memory usage for me is constantly 36-40%(730-820MB of RAM).I wanna know y is it so?When I was using XP the physical memory usage was a meager 330MB!!Then I checked Advanced Settings of Screen resolution option which showed stats like in the picture given.How can total available graphics memory be 1791MB when I only hv 1GB of it.Is this where all my RAM usage going?If yes how can I free that much of RAM so that the "Total Available Graphics Memory" be equal to my "Dedicated Video Memory"?
I'm really going nuts abt this prob!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 5, 2010)

guys come on its been 5 days now!!Can't anyone throw some light onto this matter?Plz guys I really need help!!RAM usage is stuck at 33-40%...


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 5, 2010)

form what I have heard:

Don't worry about ram usage too much. modern OS'es are designed to use all the RAM. worry only if your system slows down or if a process is taking too much cpu usage.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> guys come on its been 5 days now!!Can't anyone throw some light onto this matter?Plz guys I really need help!!RAM usage is stuck at 33-40%...



33-40% memory usage is not too much . Its normal.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 7, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> form what I have heard:
> 
> Don't worry about ram usage too much. modern OS'es are designed to use all the RAM. worry only if your system slows down or if a process is taking too much cpu usage.



k..but wat abt the Graphics memory problem?How can tht be 1719MB when I only hv 1024MB of Graphics Card?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 7, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> 33-40% memory usage is not too much . Its normal.


Wat abt the VGA problem bro?I only hv 1024MB Graphics Card but in the system specs it shows 1791MB as total available graphics memory with 767 as Shared System Memory.How can I reduce the "Shared System Memory"?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 14, 2010)

Any ideas guys??


----------



## hi5ravi (Nov 16, 2010)

hi
i recently install windows7 ultimate 32bit(6.1, build 7600) on my pc with following configuration
1.pentium dual core E5500@2.8Ghz
2. 2Gb RAM
3. DG 41RQ motherboard with on board graphics card(x16 chipset)
4. 18.5" Acer LCD monitor

i hve some queries;
1. Is the RAM sufficient for dis OS?
2. whenever i play a game like FIFA09, i hardly able to play for half an hour den after my 
    monitor stops displaying and a strange kind of sound comes.
    after 3mins my pc reboots. how to get rid of it..plz tell


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 19, 2010)

@hi5ravi: 1) Its enough for a 32bit OS. win7 will run well. 
2) sound comes from monitor or cpu ? And yea, u said u r onboard, fare u playing fifa09 with min. requirement system. ? If that is the case, get urself an external Gfx card. 

@ssb1551: it used to show me the same when i was onboard. it was 128 mb on board and win7 used to show 256 mb . couldn't figured it out yet. may be something related to dx11.


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I am having problem with the bluetooth. I am using an 64bit win7. but I want to know how to enable the inbuilt driver for my bluetooth dongle. and If any other software needed, than which? plz help!!


----------



## y2j826 (Dec 12, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> Hi, I am having problem with the bluetooth. I am using an 64bit win7. but I want to know how to enable the inbuilt driver for my bluetooth dongle. and If any other software needed, than which? plz help!!



I think you need to have driver of Bluetooth Dongle first and only after that you can use inbuilt software of Windows 7 to use your bluetooth device. Same problem was happening to me and now with same procedure its working fine...


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 28, 2010)

hi guys..,i am using windows 7 ultimate and facing the same problem till now is the blue screen....???

 while working or net surfing or playing games a blue scree appears with something written and suddenly the system shuts down and again restarts...then after restart a pagew is shown that there was serios problem so the windows has shut down..and asks whethere to start normally or in safe mode..???

i start with normal and then every  thing is fine,a error message stats tht a blue screen problem...??

now i hav uninstalled the os several times and formated the harddrive...? but the problem persists and a headatche as well...!!!

is there any prob with the hard drives or the os it self...??/


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

^ refit your RaM even I had same problem..do it very properly and carefully


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys
I was thinking
Any idea when the official Windows SP1 comes alive?
will SP1 contain all the updates and patches till date?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 26, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Hi guys
> I was thinking
> Any idea when the official Windows SP1 comes alive?
> will SP1 contain all the updates and patches till date?



RC1 is already out. Should be out in first half of 2011, no official date yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2011)

new Service packs contain all important patches,updates


----------



## rex (Apr 8, 2011)

SP1 is an important update that includes previously released security, performance, and stability updates for Windows 7. SP1 also includes new improvements to features and services in Windows 7, such as improved reliability when connecting to HDMI audio devices, printing using the XPS Viewer, and restoring previous folders in Windows Explorer after restarting.

Get the latest update for your Windows 7 from the Microsoft Download Center.


----------



## ukesh (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Guys.
Installed Win 7 64 bit on my new PC. Config is core I7 2600K, Asus P8P67 Pro with 12 Gigs of Ram.  I Haven't installed any processing hungry software's like adobe  premiere pro or any latest games too. Windows is crashing Just while viewing HD movies or transferring files to my ext Hard disk. I think my config should do HD movies with ease. While crashing I get the Blue screen of death with one new error every time, And its suggesting to switch off 'Cascading & Shadowing' options in the bios. I googled a bit about this problem and found out that there was some issue with the anti-virus programs or something. So I removed the anti virus too. But of no use, I still get the BSOD. I googled even more and found that there is an issue with the Ram's Voltage. People are suggesting to change the memory voltage from 1.5V to 1.6V. Since I'm new to this Im not sure what to do. Help me out guys.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2011)

did u switch off those 2 options?


----------



## ukesh (Apr 9, 2011)

Piyush said:


> did u switch off those 2 options?



No, I couldn't find those settings in the Bios menu


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

Even I had this before, happens for 2 thing-

1) Ram or other component somewhere has losse/unproper fitting.
Soln. Refit the ram very very slowly and properly. Dont force them in, let latches come down themselves.

2) A virus/trojan worm exists somewhere.
Soln. Do a scan with updated anti virus. If it shows nothing, do a scan from this site- HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA


----------



## ukesh (Apr 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Even I had this before, happens for 2 thing-
> 
> 1) Ram or other component somewhere has losse/unproper fitting.
> Soln. Refit the ram very very slowly and properly. Dont force them in, let latches come down themselves.
> ...



Th problem was with the Ram. Ran a diagnostic test and found that there was some problem with one of the Memory sticks. Remove that Stick and still now there hasn't been a crash. Thanks Man


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

ukesh said:
			
		

> Th problem was with the Ram. Ran a diagnostic test and found that there was some problem with one of the Memory sticks. Remove that Stick and still now there hasn't been a crash. Thanks Man


No problem man. Happy to help.


Get RAM replaced as its still in warranty


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 13, 2011)

Sometimes after running continuously for about 3/4 hr when I give my pc shutdown command it restarts.Also it never goes in standby mode intead it comes to the log on point where a pc in standby mode comes after we move the mouse or press any key of keyboard. What could be the trouble?(It didn't used to do that earlier)
OS:Win7. XP didn't had this trouble.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> My config (check sign) will only allow me to have 32 bit version of Windows 7 and I am ok with that.


You should use 64 bit as you have 4GB RAM.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> I am aware that 7 is more resource hogging than XP and that software/games need more RAM on 7 than XP.


Well thats not entirely true. Win 7 is faster than XP so....


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> what actual benefit (apart from increased eye-candy) will I have if I upgrade?


Many as a matter of fact...Its Library is much much better than XP... Search feature is good....start meny is more versatile ans user friendly....Simply its much better than XP in most cases.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> will there be anything that does not work or works worse on 7 than XP?


There are some compatibility issues with some real old softwares or games and 16 bit programs have a problem and also Command prompt don't go on full screen in this OS.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> what are the benefits/risks of 32 bit version over 64 bit?


Well you should have asked the reverse question. 64 bit is better for you because it can you your 4GB RAM at full potential while 32 bit won't..


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> does 7 have XP mode for software?


Yes.... It has compatibility feature and the higher version (Ultimate and Enterprise) also have a virtualisation for XP.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> I am into gaming and do not want that my gaming performance (which is above average right now) is hampered by upgrading.


It won't trust me...


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> If you feel I should not upgrade, please suggest so.


You should upgrade.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> . can I use a dual boot with XP and 7?


Yes you can.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> how will it impact my system?


No performance issues whatsoever AFAIK.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> My Mobo, CPU, are not 64 bit compatible


 They are 64 bit compatible. You kust need to install.
All Intel proccy's newer than Celeron(including Celeron) are 64 bit compatible.



			
				 meetdenis said:
			
		

> . can I use a dual boot with XP and 7?
> . how will it impact my system?


 Doesnt effect anything. You can even triple boot.
Only 1 change, you have to choose the OS and press enter in start up.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> My Mobo, CPU, are not 64 bit compatible. I will have to overhaul my rig. Hence I will need to go in for 32 bit version.


I have seen your config in your signature and I posted that after seeing that so your PC is compatible don't worry about it.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> I hope this includes the 32 bit version


Yes it is included in 32bit version too.


			
				meetdenis said:
			
		

> Thank a ton Anand


You are welcome.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> Thanks for giving me the good news
> pals!


 No prob man.
Happy to help 


			
				 meetdenis said:
			
		

> Will surely give 7 a try now!!


 Just backup all your songs, vids and other important documents and files before format so that you can avoid any shock post installation if anything goes wrong.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> Will surely give 7 a try now!!


Just be sure to backup your data from the drive in which you are going to install win 7. Other drives are fine.


----------



## Cool Comps (May 27, 2011)

guys whats the price of win 7 home premium in kolkata and delhi?
btw if i buy the cd, it will contain both 32 bit and 64 bit versions right?
I will have to choose one of the versions during installation.
Right?


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Cool Comps said:
			
		

> btw if i buy the cd, it will contain both 32 bit and 64 bit versions right?
> I will have to choose one of the versions during installation.
> Right?


No both version are sold separately.


			
				Cool Comps said:
			
		

> guys whats the price of win 7 home premium in kolkata and delhi?


Don't know about Kolkata but here in Delhi its around 6.5K.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

^^
I think if you buy a subscription it has discs for both 64/32 bit.


----------



## saddy (May 31, 2011)

has anyone found any solution on win 7 BSOD problem...i too get it after some heavy gaming ? do we have to install any updates .?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

saddy said:
			
		

> has anyone found any solution on win
> 7 BSOD problem...i too get it after some
> heavy gaming ? do we have to install
> any updates .?


 Try the following=
1 Run Memtest
LINK= Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic
download.html
2 disable page file or change its size.
3 Clean the registry, defragment it 
4 defrag the hard disk
5 Do online antivirus scan 
Link= HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA
6 clean temp folder


----------



## saddy (May 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Try the following=
> 1 Run Memtest
> LINK= Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic
> download.html
> ...



well i did run memory test built in win 7 it came out clean.no errors wat so ever .now gona try this memtest86 that  u have given  link to .my page file is set to 2.5 gb as i have 4 gb RAM( 2x2GB sticks) installed.these BSODs happen at only in win 7 64bit not in win XP as i have due boot.everything on win 7 64bit is update.also did virues check with NIS 2011 no virues detected.btw how do we capture these BSOD errors .any log win 7  creates while this happen?.i know it create memory dump file but how can we see the real error which has occured while BSOD happen.?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2011)

retail pack comes with both 32 and 64 bit discs.........


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

meetdenis said:
			
		

> As per my knowledge, 32-bit & 64-bit are bundled together. Only the versions, Premium, Professional, Ultimate, etc. are sold separately. Check here. Microsoft does not say anything about selling 32-bit & 64-bit separately.


Oh OK. Actually I was talking about Home premium and higher but didn't specifically posted that so its my bad. Thanks for explanation.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 1, 2011)

If you want your windows not to reboot automatically, Just press F8 while system boot , in the manu select " Disable Automatic Restart on system failure" .


----------



## ANKIT7540 (Jul 4, 2011)

You said that installing nokia pc suite with  on a pc with two os will affect adversely,


I have Win7 with  Ubuntu , will it effect ??????


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

@ankit

No it wont


----------



## ANKIT7540 (Jul 4, 2011)

How to fix the WMP12 BUG    RPOBLEM  for win7 in simple words////


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

I want my computer to automatically connect to a dial-up connection as soon as it starts up.

is there a way?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> I want my computer to automatically connect to a dial-up connection as soon as it starts up.
> 
> is there a way?



I am also looking for the same...


----------



## Neo (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I am also looking for the same...



looks like we'hv got a solution here


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2011)

ANKIT7540 said:


> How to fix the WMP12 BUG    RPOBLEM  for win7 in simple words////



can you provide more details ?


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone have Apple theme for wINDOWS 7. plz provide if possible.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Does anyone have Apple theme for wINDOWS 7. plz provide if possible.


I think people have fairly grown up from the days of transformation packs. Let us simply enjoy the Windows 7's interface instead of creating hassles.



ANKIT7540 said:


> How to fix the WMP12 BUG    RPOBLEM  for win7 in simple words////


by providing the necessary information and asking your question in simple words////


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a ps/2 keyboard which is recognized by the windows (7 64 bit), but it does not work. It works fine with widows 7 32 bit and the BIOS of my computer. Help me, PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ which brand ? Are you using some USB to PS2 converter ??

I'm using a PS2 keyboard in win 7 x64 and it works without any issue


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Aug 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ which brand ? Are you using some USB to PS2 converter ??
> 
> I'm using a PS2 keyboard in win 7 x64 and it works without any issue



mobo - msi z68ma ed55 b3
keyboard - logitech (i got it 3 yrs ago with intex desktop, BTO version)
i dont use a convertor as there is a ps/2 port in the mobo


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

even I'm using a Logitech Media KB ( PS2 ) and it's working with win 7 x64 Sp1 with default windows driver 

BTW, have you installed setpoint sw and driver for the Keyboard - try reinstalling/uninstalling them.


----------



## nishant1512 (Dec 13, 2011)

hey friends. i keep getting the bsod on my old win7 machine. the problem is coming up for the last 2 days and i cant get it fixed. help me please. the error says that "DRIVER IRQL LESS OR EQUAL" or something like that. the dump files as well as xml files are linked.

for the dump files
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

for the xml files
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

someone help me plz


----------



## nishant1512 (Dec 14, 2011)

finally figured out why was i getting regular BSODs. i tried to find a solution here earlier but no one responded so i had to do some tinkering of my own n found out that a file called
sr9usb.sys is the defaulter

it refers to the SR9600 USB TO FAST ETHERNET ADAPTER driver

i am using an old pc with following config

Pentium 4 2.66 ghz
1.5 gb ddr ram 400 mhz
500 gb seagate barracuda 7200.11 hdd
500 gb seagate barracuda 7200.12 hdd
intel d101ggc mobo
asus nvidia geforce 210
windows 7 ultimate x32

now i couldn't find any update to the driver for this. can anyone plz post a link to the update. my current driver version is 1.0.10377.0
or suggest an alternative solution


----------



## sygeek (Dec 17, 2011)

My personal favorite is to bypass IE all together when downloading Firefox:


> open command prompt:
> 
> FTP
> open ftp.mozilla.org
> ...


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ 6.6k


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

Something strange happened with my Windows 7.

I have 2 HDD in my PC. 500 GB Seagate (it has Windows and 3 other partition, one is almost empty and other has my Steam games)

On the other 160 GB HDD, there was a folder of size 60 GB. The thing is that folder is missing. My Computer shows that the ammount of Data left on that 16 gig drive is 60 GB. So presumably that folder hasnt been deleted by me in accident.

It also has not become hidden or anything. What to do


----------



## shantanu (Mar 16, 2012)

@thetechfreak : did you try showing all file and folder & also unchecking Hide protected files ? etc.. Sometimes folders gets compressed & hidden, not sure behind the reason, but it does happen.

Check the recycle bin.

Try using "Recover my files" , it works for me all the time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

@shantanu

Tried showing hidden files. Nope its not there. The folder of 60 GB just disappeared into thin air 

Also I didnt make any recent system restore. Recycle Bin is empty.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 16, 2012)

You using any antivirus ? Have you restarted you system after the problem occured ?
Try pluggin your harddrive into another computer & check, if thats not possible & you can arrange for a USB enclosure, try that. Have you tried chkdsk ? 

Sometimes file system errors can vanish a whole folder. If nothing works, you can try " Recover my files ". It will give you good results.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2012)

@shantanu
Thanks for reply 

1) No I got no AV. only Windows Defender. IT remains passive anyways.
2) I cant use a USB enclosure. No one I know has it 
Do we get to buy those? 
3) Will try chkdsk and update post ASAP.
4) Where to use "recover my files"? typing in start menu doesnt return anything usefull


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

^^ Recover My Files is a 3rd party software app 
Data Recovery Software to Undelete Files; Disk recovery; Recover Deleted Files

But I would suggest Easeus Data Recovery app :
Free Data Recovery Software, Backup Software, Partition Manager and Mac Cleaner Freeware in Windows/Linux/Mac - EaseUS Official Site


----------



## shantanu (Mar 17, 2012)

@techfreak : Yeah, you can buy external enclosures from any computer shop. you can also try plugging your hard disk into another computers, of a friend's maybe.

as topgear said Recover my files is a 3rd party software.


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 19, 2012)

today after 2 months from installing window 7 i got this mssg
Window 7 Build 7600 This copy of window not genuine
how to deal with this


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> today after 2 months from installing window 7 i got this mssg
> Window 7 Build 7600 This copy of window not genuine
> how to deal with this



r u using original windows 7?
bcoz the above message only for pirated windows 7


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 19, 2012)

I installed it from re installation dvd comes with Dell


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> today after 2 months from installing window 7 i got this mssg
> Window 7 Build 7600 This copy of window not genuine
> how to deal with this



Use ............. Google it and you will find it easily.

/*Mod Edit*/

Will my reply violate forum rules? *Yes !*


----------



## Vyom (Mar 19, 2012)

If the OP has the genuine OS, he doesn't need to use "that"! And have to try to solve it legally.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> I installed it from re installation dvd comes with Dell



if its bundled with Dell then u shud not get the genuine message.
you are using OEM version which requires no Key during installation


@Siddharth_1: please don't give solutions on removing "genuine" message in windows which clearly promotes piracy.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

@ *Vyom* and *Zangetsu* - the issue ajay2003 can even occur on a legit version of windows due to some file/registry issue and there's way to fix it from the root.

IF ajay2003 has a legit copy of win 7 he is using he can contact MS tchnical support or can use a legit app like WGA Remover - it's the easiest way to fix the problem but it should be considered as the last resort.

Download WGA Remover 1.1 Free - Remove Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications. - Softpedia


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Use ............. Google it and you will find it easily.
> 
> /*Mod Edit*/
> 
> Will my reply violate forum rules? *Yes !*



I am sorry and i take back my words.

If you have a problem with non-genuine OS then you should contact the service center of dell. They will fix it for you. My brother's acer lappy had the same problem when he had upgraded his win 7 x64 home premium to ultimate. He took the lappy to the service center and they had fiked it.


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dear friends Thnx for ur valuable reply. But this problem comes after 2 months of using it on my Desktop. This message appear once at the starting of the PC and then stick at the lower right corner of the screen. What i wana know is that this message can effect the performance of My PC.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> Dear friends Thnx for ur valuable reply. But this problem comes after 2 months of using it on my Desktop. This message appear once at the starting of the PC and then stick at the lower right corner of the screen. What i wana know is that this message can effect the performance of My PC.



I don't think it would effect the "performance" of the PC in anyway, but I think some functionality might be hampered. Like, the ability to change the wallpaper (I think).

But, you are not planning to use your PC in "this" mode, are you! 
Did you consider to follow topgear's suggestions?


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> Dear friends Thnx for ur valuable reply. But this problem comes after 2 months of using it on my Desktop. This message appear once at the starting of the PC and then stick at the lower right corner of the screen. What i wana know is that this message can effect the performance of My PC.



This problem will not let you set a wallpaper on the screen and will popup a message on every boot thus its very annoying. While it is likely that your pc performance will not be affected. But there might be a problem when you download something from microsoft's website. The site validates your windows when you try to download a software like the MS Security Essentials and if it finds that your copy of windows is not genuine it would not let you download that software.

But still it is your right to have a genuine windows installed on your pc and you should claim it. The company(Dell) should give you genuine copy of windows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2012)

Alright then OP can also check if the OS is genuine or not through MS tools available for the same.

*helpdeskgeek.com/windows-7/check-if-windows-7-is-genuine/


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes he can try doing that. But if counterfeit error(ie.windows is not genuine) comes, then their might not be any change.


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

@ *ajay2003* - check the if the windows version you installed is genuine or not like others suggested , contact Dell/MS technical support desk - if they are unable to solve this just use WGA Remover


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 21, 2012)

No i am not planning to run my PC with this. I will 1st contact to MS is something +ve did't comes out then surely i will go with topgear's suggestion of using WGA
What if i reinstall window 7 from the same dvd did i lost my data.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> What if i reinstall window 7 from the same dvd did i lost my data.


yes u will loose data if don't back up..
so first backup important data in C: Drive (OS drive)


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 21, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> No i am not planning to run my PC with this. I will 1st contact to MS is something +ve did't comes out then surely i will go with topgear's suggestion of using WGA



MS would probably tell you to go Dell's service center, because the copy of that windows was not provided by them. So, you should consider going to Dell's service center first.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2012)

@ajay2003 See when you reinstall Windows(or format) you usually wipe the C drive, its the drive where Windows was previously installed. The C drive also has important folders like My Documents etc
So take a backup of all documents, etc and format C drive. You will also need Setup files of all the software you previously had to reuse them in the new installation


----------



## Tech&ME (Mar 21, 2012)

ajay2003 said:


> No i am not planning to run my PC with this. I will 1st contact to MS is something +ve did't comes out then surely i will go with topgear's suggestion of using WGA
> What if i *reinstall window 7 from the same dvd* did i lost my data.



As far as I remember, DELL doesn't give you Full Installation DVD. They provide Recovery DVD of the OS which came pre-installed on your lappy.

Before you contact DELL, I suggest you to take backup of all your data as other members have suggested above and then REPAIR your OS back to *Factory Settings*.

Press "F8" during boot (DELL LOGO SCREEN) and select REPAIR your installation of Windows 7 and in the next screen select Dell Factory Restore.

If this doesn't work contact DELL Helpline.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

^yes u r right thats y i said its OEM windows & "Recovery Disk: must be written on the DVD


----------



## ajay2003 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dear friends thanks for ur support but WGA did't work


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 22, 2012)

^^if WGA didnt work then your only option might be to approach dell's service center.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

@Shantanu @Topgear

I tried everything. But files wont come. I did a deep scan and all types of random .mp2 and .mp3 files were showing up which I never remember having in HDD.
Thanks for your help anyways


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

open a command promt window with admin privilege and type these :

*cd* The 160GB Drive Partition:\The Missing folder name ( eg. D:\Games )

*attrib -s -h* The 160GB Drive Partition:\The Missing folder name ( eg. D:\Games )


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

@Topgear Thanks. But its not there. Once I even did a dir /ah but nothing came up. Had to finally format to reclaim the 60 gb data. Thanks again


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys where else do you find good themes other than.Windows themes


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ look at these 

Browsing Skins & Themes on deviantART
Free Windows 7 Themes Download, Windows 7 Skins and Windows 7 Wallpaper, Windows 7 Themepack.


----------



## priyankashah (May 20, 2012)

Hi friends,

Please let me know how do I install Windows 7 on my Ubuntu laptop...I donno anything about ubuntu and even if Ubuntu is lost i don care..plz guide me urgently..

thanks
Priyanka


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> Please let me know how do I install Windows 7 on my Ubuntu laptop...I donno anything about ubuntu and even if Ubuntu is lost i don care..plz guide me urgently..



First thing first. Give Ubuntu a try for at least a week. There are numerous advantages to do so. That includes, Open Source (translates to better Security), No tensions of Viruses infecting your system and Better customization from a list of many.

Now, to install W7 you don't require any knowledge of Ubuntu. If you want to overwrite Ubuntu just insert the installation disk for Windows 7 and boot from the disk. And just follow the instructions. Give at least 30-40 GB of disk space to C: drive (or on the drive where you want to install Windows), depending on how much total HDD space you have.

But if you want to keep Ubuntu as well, you just need to dual boot. In this case install Windows in a drive different from the one where Ubuntu is installed. You can identify the partition on which Ubuntu is installed by looking at its format (it will be usually show up as Unknown Partition on the screen where all partitions are listed.

If you are still confused, just google "How to install Windows 7 / How to dual boot Windows 7 with Ubuntu", and follow the first link.


----------



## priyankashah (May 20, 2012)

thanks Vyom for ur reply...

Just that i m more comfortable with win 7 dats y i want to install it.
I searched in google for the dual boot option but got none!!! all explained me hw to install ubuntu over win 7 but none explained win 7 over ubuntu and sm of them explained me the command line wich m very unsure of.

ok, i have a Win 7 OS in my pc. Its a .exe file along wid some folders. Also, I have created an ISO image form that. Now i don have a Win 7 CD so i hv to create from 1 of these. Plz tell me which one shud i burn into the DVD?? the .exe file or .iso file?? and if .exe, then shud i also include the remaining folders with it??

thanks
priyanka


----------



## Vyom (May 20, 2012)

^^ Well, no one is "comfortable" with a new thing. But one should give the "new thing" a fair chance to judge on the basis of "comfort level".

Anyway, about creating Windows 7 disk from those files, well, it wont work, unless you make it "bootable". The keyword is "bootable". If it's not bootable, it wont boot.

The best way to make a bootable windows disk is to make a USB disk. If your PC supports booting from a USB (it should, if your PC is not older than say 5 years) life would be so much simpler. Following link gives you proper instuctions to make a bootable Windows disk.
Tool To Create Windows USB Install Stick From Linux: WinUSB ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog

And don't forget to try those command in the terminal. Your PC won't "explode"!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2012)

priyankashah said:


> I searched in google for the dual boot option but got none!!! all explained me hw to install ubuntu over win 7 but none explained win 7 over ubuntu and sm of them explained me the command line wich m very unsure of.



Its possible but chances are of corruption of boot loader, so its not recommended for newbies.


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2012)

@ priyankashah - if you are interested in using and trying win 7 why not get a trial version from here 

Download Windows 7 (SP1 Included) Free Trial - Performance, reliability, security, and compatibility are core tenets of this release - Softpedia

it comes as a iso file with SP1 included - so just write it on a DVD to make a bootable DVD or create a bootable USB install media using wintoflash.

If you don't need ubuntu just delete all partitions and create a new partition for win 7 ( the win 7 bootable media you give you options for that ) and install win 7 there but *before installing win 7  make sure your laptop has proper driver support for win 7.*


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 21, 2012)

How to get back Classic Logon Screen in Windows 7?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> How to get back Classic Logon Screen in Windows 7?



Do you want a loging screen where you can type in loging ID along with the password, then this guide helps you do that in Windows Vista. I am sure it would work on Windows 7 too:

*How to Make Vista Require a User Name and Password at Logon*


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Do you want a loging screen where you can type in loging ID along with the password, then this guide helps you do that in Windows Vista. I am sure it would work on Windows 7 too:
> 
> *How to Make Vista Require a User Name and Password at Logon*



Yes, i wanted that. Thanks, it works in Windows 7 too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2012)

^don't u get the password screen if u create a password in control panel.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^don't u get the password screen if u create a password in control panel.



I wanted a classic XP style logon window where u have to type username and password.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, I have a huge problem. I bought a new laptop with Microsoft Office 2010 Click-to-Run installed. I wanted to remove it as it was Starter Edition. But unfortunately, there were some complications during the uninstallation. Out of the three programs listed in Programs and Features window during uninstall, 2 were removed without a problem, but the MS Office CTR couldn't be removed. I tried a lot of ways and finally downloaded Microsoft Fix It and removed it. This enabled me to install Office Professional Plus 2010. But the Recovery Partition which was installed with Office Starter couldn't be removed. The partition gives me no access and is wasting 22 GB of my HDD. I have no problems with the old MS Office Starter version, but this partition is bugging me a lot. Please help. How do I remove this? Disc Management operations were futile.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 21, 2012)

Raptor1989 said:


> Guys, I have a huge problem. I bought a new laptop with Microsoft Office 2010 Click-to-Run installed. I wanted to remove it as it was Starter Edition. But unfortunately, there were some complications during the uninstallation. Out of the three programs listed in Programs and Features window during uninstall, 2 were removed without a problem, but the MS Office CTR couldn't be removed. I tried a lot of ways and finally downloaded Microsoft Fix It and removed it. This enabled me to install Office Professional Plus 2010. But the Recovery Partition which was installed with Office Starter couldn't be removed. The partition gives me no access and is wasting 22 GB of my HDD. I have no problems with the old MS Office Starter version, but this partition is bugging me a lot. Please help. How do I remove this? Disc Management operations were futile.



It's a *virtual partition* and not a *physical partition*. Microsoft uses it to lunch Office Starter as Virtual Office product [ Q: ]

To remove the partition, just uninstall Office Starter and Microsoft Click-to-run and then reboot immediately.

The partition will vanish.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 22, 2012)

I removed MS Office 2010 Starter Edition and rebooted. But the partition remains. I installed MS Office 2010 Professional and it works perfectly but the partition remains.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 22, 2012)

Raptor1989 said:


> I removed MS Office 2010 Starter Edition and rebooted. But the partition remains. I installed MS Office 2010 Professional and it works perfectly but the partition remains.



Hey I told you to remove *Microsoft Click-to-run* also.

Goto Control Panel --> Uninstall --> Then select and remove *Microsoft Click-to-run* 

Reboot.

OR

If you don't find it listed there then do the following:

Goto Control Panel --> Programs --> Programs and features ---> select Office Starter 2010 ---> click Uninstall


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jul 24, 2012)

There isn't any click-to-run any more... I used Microsoft Fix It to remove it. At least after that, I was able to install another version. Just the partition remains.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 24, 2012)

hmmm.... the partition if it is Q: then its simply a virtual partition and not a physical partition and it does not take any SPACE of your harddisk.  

Just ignore it. If you still wish you can hide it from gpedit.msc


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi guys, hope i'm posting in correct thread!

I wanted to shrink my C drive so i did it using disk management.msc and it created 213 GB unallocated space. After that, i right clicked on that unallocated tab and clicked new volume and then next next.. and finish but when it gave me a popup "The operation you selected will convert selected basic disk to dynamic disk....."  after clicking yes an error occurred "Dynamic disk are not supported by this OS..." if clicked no nothing happens.

Any solution to create a new partition on the unallocated 213Gb?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> I wanted to shrink my C drive so i did it using disk management.msc and it created 213 GB unallocated space. After that, i right clicked on that unallocated tab and clicked new volume and then next next.. and finish but when it gave me a popup "The operation you selected will convert selected basic disk to dynamic disk....."  after clicking yes an error occurred "Dynamic disk are not supported by this OS..." if clicked no nothing happens.



Which OS are you using? Most probably Windows 7. AFAIK, windows 7 support dynamic disks.
But, quoting this from somewhere,
"if the new computer is a laptop you will not be able to use dynamic drives at all. Dynamic drives are disabled if Windows thinks the computer is portable."

So is your PC a laptop?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 14, 2012)

Having strange problem. Suppose I format my pendrive in NTFS format and copy files. There is huge delay of around 5 mins before copy completes. Irrespective of size of file there is delay in completion. But no such delay in Fat32 format. What might be problem?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Having strange problem. Suppose I format my pendrive in NTFS format and copy files. There is huge delay of around 5 mins before copy completes. Irrespective of size of file there is delay in completion. But no such delay in Fat32 format. What might be problem?


Nothing, in NTFS windows doesn't detect the correct time, you'll also see the speed is much higher when copying(which is false), it doesn't happen with FAT32.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 14, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys, hope i'm posting in correct thread!
> 
> I wanted to shrink my C drive so i did it using disk management.msc and it created 213 GB unallocated space. After that, i right clicked on that unallocated tab and clicked new volume and then next next.. and finish but when it gave me a popup "The operation you selected will convert selected basic disk to dynamic disk....."  after clicking yes an error occurred "Dynamic disk are not supported by this OS..." if clicked no nothing happens.
> 
> Any solution to create a new partition on the unallocated 213Gb?



Use Easeus Partition manager, windows partition manager provides very limited option. Plus, first post a screenshot of your disk management system.



Vyom said:


> Which OS are you using? Most probably Windows 7. AFAIK, windows 7 support dynamic disks.
> But, quoting this from somewhere,
> "if the new computer is a laptop you will not be able to use dynamic drives at all. Dynamic drives are disabled if Windows thinks the computer is portable."
> 
> So is your PC a laptop?



Dynamic disk will render system unbootable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Nothing, in NTFS windows doesn't detect the correct time, you'll also see the speed is much higher when copying(which is false), it doesn't happen with FAT32.



You might be partially true but thing is even when I transfer small files of say 10 MB there is delay. Will test with another USB drive and post here soon.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Having strange problem. Suppose I format my pendrive in NTFS format and copy files. There is huge delay of around 5 mins before copy completes. Irrespective of size of file there is delay in completion. But no such delay in Fat32 format. What might be problem?



Use TeraCopy.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 23, 2012)

Where to download Windows 7 Home Premium. Sony does not provided the Windows 7 DVD.. and I dont want to use the recovey disc what I created.. It contain lots of useless sony softwares and may format other drives also.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ Have a look at this :
Clean Reinstall - Factory OEM Windows 7 - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 16, 2012)

btw, what do you guys think , will W7 prices decrease after 26th or they will disappear and MS will force W8 on us?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> btw, what do you guys think , will W7 prices decrease after 26th or they will disappear and MS will force W8 on us?



They already started to "force".
*Purchase link* at Microsoft site redirects to product page at *Flipkart*. And Flipkart shows most of the versions of Windows 7 as *Out of Stock*. And then pops up a notice: "Buy a Windows 7 laptop now & upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for just Rs. 699/-" in laptop section. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/aWaQa.jpg


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

can anyone tell when we will get SP2 for win7 ?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 17, 2012)

My windows experience index it's always crashing at accessing direct3d 10 assessment. Is there any solution i have all the latest drivers.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ other *games,*apps, vids working fine ? then don't think much about this. anayway, what cpu and gfx card do you have ( manufacturer and model name ) ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> My windows experience index it's always crashing at accessing direct3d 10 assessment. Is there any solution i have all the latest drivers.


Are you using any codec pack? Uninstall that, and run dxdiag.


----------



## raj1988at (Nov 7, 2012)

*Question regarding partitions*

Hello..

Ive just purchased HP Pavilion G6-2005AX laptop..  It comes with Win 7 Home Basic all the hard disk space (500 GB) allocated to C drive as shown..
 I want to make a partition from C drive to separate my data nd OS for any eventuality in future... I'l be using Easus Partition manager as suggested by many in forums because im afraid the inbuilt windows partition manager will create dynamic disk (ive faced it 2 times in my brothers lappie) and also because Easus seems pretty intuitive.. All im concerned is that *will i be able to use the recovery disk D (im leaving it untouched) in future to restore factory seetings.*.. ive read in some forums that messing with partitions can cause problems in restoring factory settings..

Please help me all u experts..


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 8, 2012)

This question has been answers many times in this forum. You should search before you ask.

Anyway,

The simple answer to your question is:
1.  You will be able to use the RECOVERY disk D to restore your Computer back to Factory settings *but* you will loose all the partitions from your hard disk, enclosing the one you just created with eases.

2. Recovery DVD will make your laptop the same way you used your laptop the FIRST time when you purchased it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think it's a legit version - so you better not talk about this in here.


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> I don't think it's a legit version - so you better not talk about this in here.



the post you are replying for seems to be already moderated and deleted.

Some people just think a customized version flouting freely on the NET is the Kool thing to have, even if it contains tons of trojans and what not. noobs !!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2012)

naah, i deleted it later. And about custom windows... it is true . A lot of noobs think it's really cool.


----------



## mayanksharma (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been using Windows 7 hibernate feature for a long time. One day, by mistake i disabled hibernate feature from the command prompt. I've tried many work-around to re-enable it, but none of them worked. Now i am stuck with shutting down my machine, each and every time there is power cut off. Gets quite irritating after a while. 
I've also tried enabling it from the safe mode and received an error saying something like "cannot enable hibernation on the machine due to the VGA driver. Kindly re-install it." I did everything but come around a solution but of waste.  
Any help with regards to this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

mayanksharma said:


> I've been using Windows 7 hibernate feature for a long time. One day, by mistake i disabled hibernate feature from the command prompt. I've tried many work-around to re-enable it, but none of them worked. Now i am stuck with shutting down my machine, each and every time there is power cut off. Gets quite irritating after a while.
> I've also tried enabling it from the safe mode and received an error saying something like "cannot enable hibernation on the machine due to the VGA driver. Kindly re-install it." I did everything but come around a solution but of waste.
> Any help with regards to this will be greatly appreciated.



Open command prompt

Type powercfg /hibernate

Press"Ctrl+shift+enter" this gives admin rights

This should enable hibernation.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 23, 2012)

hey guys is windows7 multiple user available in india..............?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ as in installing in multiple desktops? See here Microsoft Store India Online Store - Welcome


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

*Command prompt query!*

In office, I always need to open command prompt with sign in as a different user. For this I've to manually shift+right click on cmd.exe and then enter username and password which leds to cmd prompt ui.
On a busy day this is really not a way to go.
So any ideas for how to open directly by one click? is this even possible?
If yes then i could develope a script for this, a direction is much appreciated

Thanks
P k


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 3, 2013)

has any one here tried 
win + tab
while some windows are open ???


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

I think most of us know about that - lol, that feature was introduced first with win vista - this is called Flip 3D


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 4, 2013)

ok..
i accidently pressed the buttons like two months back, 
had to try many permutations and combinations to find what caused that..
but it really looks very nice..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> has any one here tried
> win + tab
> while some windows are open ???



u r talking about Aero 3D


----------



## tkin (Jan 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u r talking about Aero 3D


Its called flip3d.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ok..
> i accidently pressed the buttons like two months back,
> had to try many permutations and combinations to find what caused that..
> but it really looks very nice..



good that you liked it .. ( may sound a s little offtopic ) - go test some live linux distro with compiz fusion ( latest version of Knoppix will do ) - you will be amazed


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 5, 2013)

and try what..
m downloading knoppix..
will do a dual boot with my current win 7 64bit


----------



## whinous (Jan 9, 2013)

hello guys! newbie here :s im currently using windows 7 ultimate 64bit on my desktop and i have
this problem on my sun broadband wireless huawei e1550 whenever i connect to the
internet it will be connected and every after 5-10 minutes it disconnects. in the pc
its still connected but the modem is already disconnected, ive searched the net
and cant find any solutions, called sun customer care and they keep on saying to
reinstall reinstall and reinstall not much of a help. i started using the broadband on my laptop
same OS and its perfectly working, tried it on xp and still working,dunno whats the problem.
i noticed that in device manager of my laptop *i46.tinypic.com/bp1v.png there is this broadcom thingy where in my pc theres none;. i hope you can help me thanks in advance


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ have you updated the drivers ??


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys i ve a problem i ve bought win 7 home basic for my pc in 2011 mid but now my pc is accepting the key always showing error please enter another key please i can't activate my win7 
Help Needed.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

use phone activation or contact MS help line.
Activate Windows 7 on this computer


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

If you asked the question here. Why make a new thread for the same purpose.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

because no one answered me here. sorry


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh OK.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh OK.



BTW my windows has been activated by MS customer service.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> BTW my windows has been activated by MS customer service.



Glad to hear it.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if i can transfer my windows7 from my pc to another one ??


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 10, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Can anyone tell me if i can transfer my windows7 from my pc to another one ??


If and if only you won't be using it on your former PC.
You may need to manually activate Windows on your newer PC. How to contact a Microsoft Product Activation Center by telephone


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

^^yup i will deactivate the window from the.former pc


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ You don't have to "deactivate" Windows as such. When you activate in your new PC, the former PC gets automatically removed from Microsoft's servers.
There are methods to deactivate windows but I don't recommend them as there are cases where the product key is rendered useless.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 11, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> ^^ You don't have to "deactivate" Windows as such. When you activate in your new PC, the former PC gets automatically removed from Microsoft's servers.
> There are methods to deactivate windows but I don't recommend them as there are cases where the product key is rendered useless.



Ok i got it thanks man
bahut bahut shukriya bhaisaab


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 19, 2013)

What I'm about to ask may have already been answered in this thread or another one.

Windows 7 Starter is available only in 32-bit edition.
Can I upgrade it to a 64-bit edition of Home Basic/Premium?

If yes, then kindly also provide me a link that confirms it.

If not, then what are my options?

I do not want to purchase a retail of Home Basic/Premium. Would be too expensive.
Don't want to upgrade to Windows 8. Didn't like it much.

Please help.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 19, 2013)

g_goyal2000 said:


> What I'm about to ask may have already been answered in this thread or another one.
> 
> Windows 7 Starter is available only in 32-bit edition.
> Can I upgrade it to a 64-bit edition of Home Basic/Premium?
> ...


No, you cannot upgrade a 32 bit OS to a 64-bit OS. You have to perform a clean install only.
Since, you neither want to buy a higher version of Win 7 nor Win 8, the only option is to download specific softwares for each and every limitation of the starter edition.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 31, 2013)

My roomie has windows 7 which is not orignal can any one help me out as i have no idea about such things. now he want to get a product key and make his windows orignal can any one help me out with this.  His window built is 7600 ultimate.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 31, 2013)

$hadow said:


> My roomie has windows 7 which is not orig*i*nal. Can any one help me out as I have no idea about such things. Now he want*s* to get a product key and make his windows orig*i*nal. Can any one help me out with this.  His window buil*d* is 7600 ultimate.


Only one way - Buy a copy of Windows 7. Period.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

$hadow said:


> My roomie has windows 7 which is not orignal can any one help me out as i have no idea about such things. now he want to get a product key and make his windows orignal can any one help me out with this.  His window built is 7600 ultimate.



just choose any of the Windows 7 among these 
*www.google.co.in/search?q=flipkart...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

I have three partitions:
Partition 1: Windows 7 Operating System (the famous C: ) *25 GB*.
Partition 2: Personal Files (*98 GB*)
Partition 3: Ubuntu Linux (*25 GB*)

Can I grab some space out of the Partition 2 & append into Partition 1 without re-installing Windows?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I have three partitions:
> Partition 1: Windows 7 Operating System (the famous C: ) *25 GB*.
> Partition 2: Personal Files (*98 GB*)
> Partition 3: Ubuntu Linux (*25 GB*)
> ...



Yes. You can "grab" any amount of empty space from a contiguous partition and add it to the respective adjacent partition. Post a screenshot of windows disk mgmt.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

I didn't mention a 100 MB partition labeled "System Reserved" in my previous post. This partition was created when I installed from my OEM's copy.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> View attachment 9983
> I didn't mention a 100 MB partition labeled "System Reserved" in my previous post. This partition was created when I installed from my OEM's copy.


There's going to be a problem here. Since that 98GB partition is a logical partition inside an extended partition. Re-sizing it will only provide space in the extended region. In short you can't add the spaced out portion to your C drive. (At least with the built-in Disk management tool)
I don't know if 3rd party tools cn help you.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

Have installed Acronis before , but few years ago. Would that work?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Have installed Acronis before , but few years ago. Would that work?


Haven't used Acronis before, so can't comment.
Anyway you can try out this method - Moving Space Between Partitions. It is using gpart, so you can use Ubuntu for that.
Though,  I strongly advice you to take a backup of important files.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Have installed Acronis before , but few years ago. Would that work?



Yes. But what's that 25GB partition between C: and D: ? It's completely empty.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes. But what's that 25GB partition between C: and D: ? It's completely empty.


That's the partition in which Ubuntu is installed, I guess.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> That's the partition in which Ubuntu is installed, I guess.



Not possible, how can it be fully empty ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not possible, how can it be fully empty ?


Windows doesn't natively support ext3, ext4 etc. So, that anomaly.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 12, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Windows doesn't natively support ext3, ext4 etc. So, that anomaly.



Yeah, I forgot that. Let him confirm.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 12, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not possible, how can it be fully empty ?



I have checked it right now. It is the Ubuntu partition. Don't know why it's showing as empty because I already have many files stored inside it including movies.



Vignesh B said:


> Windows doesn't natively support ext3, ext4 etc. So, that anomaly.



Ok. That's why its showing empty.


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2013)

Switched back to 7 from 8. Feels like heaven. Now everything is in its proper place. <3


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

are we free to troubleshoot here :
if not then indicate me to delete this.

Windows was temporarily unable to read your hard disk drive

the PC restarts following a BSOD and then this error (above mentioned) is displayed in the Action Centre..
the HDD i use is in my siggy, just 6 -7 months old..


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2013)

^ Did you install or made changes to your computer before this error?  
Run chkdsk to see if there's any error. Also, when you get the BSOD , do note down the error (hexadecimal number as well as the Mnemonic) & post here along with your computer information.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

ok..
will do this the next time it happens..
and will run chkdsk the next boot

yup..
but i installed avira instead of eset but that was after the BSOD thingy..


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> yup..
> but i installed avira instead of eset but that was *after* the BSOD thingy..



any changes immediately prior to BSOD?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

^^ no..
no changes..


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ no..
> no changes..



okk.. do post the details when BSoD happens (error like 0x00Hfh0 & its mnemonic , something like STOPPED_WORKING ) coz that will give an indication of what is happening to Windows.


----------



## jenimukanna (May 22, 2013)

difference between windows 7 proffessional 64 bit and ultimate 64 bit


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 22, 2013)

^^ @jenimukanna : Compare Windows 7

a more detailed and sophisticated comparison @wikipedia : Windows 7 editions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BTW, a simple Google revealed that..


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

@ mastercool8695 - about your HDD issue have a look at this :
*support.microsoft.com/kb/977178



theterminator said:


> Switched back to 7 from 8. Feels like heaven. Now everything is in its proper place. <3



good for you  even I was thinking of changing back to win 7 two days back due to some issues with wifi and BT in win 8 but now that I've fixed everything the plan of going back can wait for sometime.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ thanks for the link, but i think the problem is sorted out of nothing..
will try when it happens again..


----------



## theterminator (Jun 19, 2013)

i want to create a windows backup using action center and save to my 500GB external hdd. Will that erase all content currently residing in  HDD?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11078&stc=1

Don't know what fcuk has happened to my pc!! I ran the backup but it didn'tcomplete successfully coz of some I/O error (don't remember the errorcode).
But now the computer wont login, problem persists coz my keyboard isnt working (was using onscreen keyboard). And when I click the ease of access icon on the lower left of login, the window would pop up of different ease of access tools but nothing gets selected,  that's where it hangs! I can see the cpu LED of lappy as persistently being ON indicating computer is doing something but dnt know what.
I know a simple solution like getting an external keyboard would solve the problem by may be performing start-up repair after pressing F8 but I wanted to purchase a wireless keyboard . Would a wireless keyboard work automatically without some initial manual configuration?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 27, 2013)

^^ 


> 7601.17514.101119-1850_Update_Sp_Wave1-GRMSP1.1_DVD.iso - This DVD image contains standalone update for all architectures.
> windows6.1-KB976932-X86.exe - This application installs Sp1 to a 32-bit machine running Windows 7.
> windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe - This application installs Sp1 to a 64-bit machine running Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2.
> windows6.1-KB976932-IA64.exe - This application installs Sp1 to an Itanium 64-bit Windows Server 2008 R2.
> ...




So windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe is your answer.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 28, 2013)

ax3 said:


> has win7 sp1 provided in any of the digit dvd ???



Of course, they keep providing all kinds of service packs and software updates (like framework). But dont ask in which month it is exactly.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

Need tool/gadget to monitor CPU & GPU temperature on Professional x64 of my rig. I want it to monitor the temperature & whether the cabinet is placed correctly with proper ventilation. One which doesn't eat CPU & RAM while running is desired. Suggestions?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Need tool/gadget to monitor CPU & GPU temperature on Professional x64 of my rig. I want it to monitor the temperature & whether the cabinet is placed correctly with proper ventilation. One which doesn't eat CPU & RAM while running is desired. Suggestions?


CPU-Z & GPU-Z,SpeedFan


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 5, 2013)

^You can also check out HWMonitor, HWInfo, AIDA.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> CPU-Z & GPU-Z,SpeedFan





dashing.sujay said:


> ^You can also check out HWMonitor, HWInfo, AIDA.



Thanks a ton guys! 

Any tool to lock a partition of your internal HDD with a password? Something like Bitlocker? Don't have Ultimate Edition installed of Windows. Want to make a drive with my personal files & games locked.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Any tool to lock a partition of your internal HDD with a password? Something like Bitlocker? Don't have Ultimate Edition installed of Windows. Want to make a drive with my personal files & games locked.



TrueCrypt


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> TrueCrypt


Tried that , its too risky. What if someone inadvertently deletes the container file?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

to make it look like "some stupid System file" for others, make it to a zip file and change the extension to other like .tmp or .dll or .cab  .lqr or .efs or .egt or something like that. (google for some more system file extensions that can take so much memory generally.)
Plus nobody would try to delete a system file.

and you may open it with Zip whenever you like.

BTW, i wonder what





> my personal files


 might mean


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Tried that , its too risky. What if someone inadvertently deletes the container file?


if the data is not visible then how come anybody can delete it...


----------



## theterminator (Jul 5, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> if the data is not visible then how come anybody can delete it...



Isn't the container file visible?


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> to make it look like "some stupid System file" for others, make it to a zip file and change the extension to other like .tmp or .dll or .cab  .lqr or .efs or .egt or something like that. (google for some more system file extensions that can take so much memory generally.)
> Plus nobody would try to delete a system file.
> 
> and you may open it with Zip whenever you like.
> ...



Don't get any naughty ideas  



theterminator said:


> Isn't the container file visible?



anyway, password protect "personal files" in a zip archive with strong encryption and create multiple copies - y*ou just can't get a file from being deleted if some one else has access to your pc when you are not in front of it*. You can create multiple accounts in windows with proper permission and access level so that a person can't just delete the file and there's 3rd party softwares to hide file/folders.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 6, 2013)

Another risky feature (if you can call it risky) I found in TrueCrypt was there was no way to recover your lost/forgotten password .
This happened immediately when I created a container file of 4 GB & forgot the password . Luckily, I didn't put anything over that container since I was testing it. But be aware. 




> *I forgot my password – is there any way ('backdoor') to recover the files from my TrueCrypt volume?*
> 
> We have not implemented any 'backdoor' in TrueCrypt (and will never implement any even if asked to do so by a government agency), because it would defeat the purpose of the software. TrueCrypt does not allow decryption of data without knowing the correct password or key. We cannot recover your data because we do not know and cannot determine the password you chose or the key you generated using TrueCrypt. The only way to recover your files is to try to "crack" the password or the key, but it could take thousands or millions of years (depending on the length and quality of the password or keyfiles, on the software/hardware performance, algorithms, and other factors). If you find this hard to believe, consider the fact that even the FBI was not able to decrypt a TrueCrypt volume after a year of trying.



Source: *www.truecrypt.org/faq


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Another risky feature (if you can call it risky) I found in TrueCrypt was there was no way to recover your lost/forgotten password .
> This happened immediately when I created a container file of 4 GB & forgot the password . Luckily, I didn't put anything over that container since I was testing it. But be aware.
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I am well aware of that.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> Don't get any naughty ideas



but that was sure to be unrecognizable, plus nobody would dare to delete a system file  isn't it ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

^^ then he should probably hide it inside system32 folder but with a dll extension some virus can corrupt the file as sometime they wants to modify such system files ( like dll for instance ).

BTW, about the TrueCrypt I think there's a backdoor built into it but it's not just visible to anyone but people with special privilege might have access to it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ then he should probably hide it inside system32 folder but with a dll extension some virus can corrupt the file as sometime they wants to modify such system files ( like dll for instance ).
> 
> *BTW, about the TrueCrypt I think there's a backdoor built into it but it's not just visible to anyone but people with special privilege might have access to it *



Then the developers are lying to us.


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2013)

Question about youtube flash player:
The 'Stop Download' option is not showing.. Anyway to fix this?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 10, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Question about youtube flash player:
> The 'Stop Download' option is not showing.. Anyway to fix this?


 *support.google.com/youtube/answer/3219063?hl=en


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ then he should probably hide it inside system32 folder but with a dll extension some virus can corrupt the file as sometime they wants to modify such system files ( like dll for instance ).
> 
> BTW, about the TrueCrypt I think there's a backdoor built into it but it's not just visible to anyone but people with special privilege might have access to it



not every body knows that system files belong to system32 folder ?? 
anyways, i was just keeping my views on the table, haven't used truecrypt or any other encryption program.
many ways to lock folders and files though, I had some TXt file haviong many of them have to  search my old folders for it though.
searching for those.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Then the developers are lying to us.



the devs can't always make their own choices  there's an article on techarp on this backdoor thing.



mastercool8695 said:


> not every body knows that system files belong to system32 folder ??
> anyways, i was just keeping my views on the table, haven't used truecrypt or any other encryption program.
> many ways to lock folders and files though, I had some TXt file haviong many of them have to  search my old folders for it though.
> searching for those.



yep, it's somewhat safe as you are the only one who knows about it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Even the Backdoor would be very difficult to implement for Truecrypt.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2013)

Difficult but not impossible .. anyway, did you check the article on techarp ?

BTW, there's good news for Vista and *Windows 7* users :
Microsoft Finally Adds RAW Support to Windows Explorer


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> Difficult but not impossible .. anyway, did you check the article on techarp ?
> 
> BTW, there's good news for Vista and *Windows 7* users :
> Microsoft Finally Adds RAW Support to Windows Explorer



Yeah I did and it worries me. Not for my own data's security but world's data.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 3, 2013)

In my 500 GB HDD, I have 4 partitions (C,D,E,F). I purchased my desktop a month ago & unfortunately, the stupid computer guy made just a 50 GB partition for the system (C, Windows 7 Professional 64-bit). 

*1.* Is there anyway I can increase the size of this partition without having to reinstall the operating system?

*2.* If not, can I make a backup of the present state of Windows, including all the software/updates installed, to my external HDD & after increasing the size of the partition, restore the backup? How to restore that backup? Do I have to first install Windows & then perform the restore or executing the backup directly from the HDD will install Windows with the saved software/updates?

*3.* Any good backup programs? (EaseUS, Acronis are on my mind though I haven't had good experience while 'playing' with Acronis in the past  ).


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2013)

You can simply evacuate contents of the next physical drive, most probably, D drive, then delete the drive, and finally increasing the size of C drive to accommodate the D drive.
I guess you can try if Windows default Disk management allows you to increase the drive (I know it allows shrink for sure).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2013)

simply use easeus partition manager manager home free edition.do not use windows disk management to modify C drive size.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 4, 2013)

Installed EaseUS Partition Master Free Edition. After installation, it changed my system setup inadvertently: installed some software called Snap.Do, changed the homepage of browser to snap.do or something like that & changed the default search engine (google) to WebSearch. These changes executed despite any information about them during installation. So, cheap tactics by EaseUS. They did ask whether to install TuneUP Utilities which I didn't. 
Anyways, this is the screenshot of the present state of my hard disk.
*Note:* _Disk 1 is the Internal HDD. Disk 2 is the External/Portable HDD. Disk 3 & Disk 4 are of Samsung Galaxy Ace which was connected in USB Storage mode at the time of taking the screenshot._


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11615&stc=1



I have transferred the contents of E: to another & I want to take 50 GB of E: & merge it with C:. But when I select "Merge Partition" from C: (by right-click) then E: is not highlighted:


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11616&stc=1


From that setup, what I can make is I can merge D: with C: as it is not grayed. But I cannot move the contents of D: since its my game directory & I have 'installed' games in that directory. Whether it is safe to move the installed files, I don't know. So, I need a way to merge 50 GB of space of E: to C:. I have tried Deleting E: & selecting Re-size partition from C: but 100GB Unallocated Space is grayed whereas the 100MB Unallocated space is always there to merge.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 10, 2013)

I performed the above operations. Now I have:
C: -->> 108 GB
D: -->> 53 GB
E: -->> 304 GB. 
which is what I wanted eventually.

EaseUS Partition Master Free Edition wasn't able to merge C: (system drive) & D:. So, I used Acronis Disk Director 11 which merged the two after rebooting but before Welcome screen.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks for the info .. so EaseUS Partition Master Free Edition is not so good like they advertise and Acronics really rocks ! No wonder this is the reason why Seagate and WDD choose Acronics.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 11, 2013)

Before merging I backed up data of D:. The Usage was as such:
80GB used out of 112 GB. I used EaseUS ToDo Backup software Free edition. When you execute backup, you get some choices which include like *Beginner, Medium, Sector by Sector* with each taking up more space in the order Sector by Sector > Medium > Beginner. I chose Medium & the backup data takes , strangely, 174 GB space , !


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2013)

Good to know that Acronics works nice with OS drive. I'll give it a try then.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I have transferred the contents of E: to another & I want to take 50 GB of E: & merge it with C:. But when I select "Merge Partition" from C: (by right-click) then E: is not highlighted:



One thing I learned here is that only the two partitions which are 'adjacent' in memory to each other will be merged, which makes sense going by the alphabetical letters of the drives. Here C: is adjacent to D: but not adjacent to E: , so it cannot be merged with E: but D: can be merged with E: (& also C: ) & so on.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2013)

This should nicely explain all these  
Disk partitioning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2013)

@TDF Friends, an issue/problem is popping up(though not affecting my work or other activities)...It is just whenever I log into my user account or Admin account of Windows-7 Professional 64-bit.After logging this is displayed :

*i.imgur.com/cmzpuhY.png

By presing the OK button,it's fine.But how do i get rid of this problem?

My Motherboard : BIOSTAR TA785GE 128M (Socket AM2+)

Processor : AMD Phenom-II X2 560(Dual Core/Black Edition) (Socket AM3; backwards compatible with socket AM2+ motherboard)

GPU : ZOTAC GeForce GT620 Synergy Edition (1GB DDR3)


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

try this :
Autoruns for Windows

and disable/delete every AMD / Kbdsync /AMDVT related startup or autorun entries.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 19, 2013)

^ My Thanksgiving to a Genius Friend : 

*i.imgur.com/691gO0w.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BGgNnxi.jpg

Windows 7 Professional 64-bit IS RUNNING MORE NORMAL THAN EVER!!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2013)

you are welcome buddy and the devs of the software also deserve this praising.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 20, 2013)

I use tata photon+ and want to access internet from my phone.

If I create an ad-hoc connection in my laptop, only other PC can detect the network. Is there any way so that mobile phone can detect the network. I have tried connectify, but it requires pro version to share internet connection for dial up connections. Help please.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> you are welcome buddy and the devs of the software also deserve this praising.



Of course mate, I wish my sincere thanks to the devs of this wonderful software "autorun for windows".



> Windows 7 Professional 64-bit IS RUNNING MORE NORMAL THAN EVER!!!



But I have to revert back my statement.
A peculiar thing ,sometimes my right hand sided Windows Side  Gadgets are showing on the screen,and sometimes they are disappearing from the screen(ONLY THE SIDE GADGETS). Rest all other desktop icons are shown and are RUNNING/Functioning Fine.

Presently using avast! and COMODO firewall for Windows 7.
Friend what is the problem for my "*GENUINE LICENSED* Windows 7 Professional 64-bit OS"???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> But I have to revert back my statement. A peculiar thing ,sometimes my right hand sided Windows Side  Gadgets are showing on the screen,and sometimes they are disappearing from the screen(ONLY THE SIDE GADGETS). Rest all other desktop icons are shown and are RUNNING/Functioning Fine.  Presently using avast! and COMODO firewall for Windows 7. Friend what is the problem for my "*GENUINE LICENSED* Windows 7 Professional 64-bit OS"???


  Check if you have disabled windows sidebar from startup items.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I use tata photon+ and want to access internet from my phone.
> 
> If I create an ad-hoc connection in my laptop, only other PC can detect the network. Is there any way so that mobile phone can detect the network. I have tried connectify, but it requires pro version to share internet connection for dial up connections. Help please.



try Virtual Router Plus.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Check if you have disabled windows sidebar from startup items.



*Another PECULIARITY* :

Whenever the Gadget Icons shows up on the desktop(Right Hand side) then the Windows 7 as a whole seems to be non-functional(NOT FREEZE UP or BSOD),The Pointer moves along the screen,but what I mean the normal desktop icons(applications) when clicked doesn't open up....

And when the sidebar Gadgets are not present on Windows 7 desktop,then all applications run and function as smooth as possible...

sujay any idea why this is happening. Is the Registry under Windows 7 gone hayware or malfunctioning???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 21, 2013)

^ Please upload scan report of hijack this. Apart from that, run Ccleaner once in your system, especially the reg one.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2013)

^Here you are @dashing.sujay,the scan report of HijackThis : 

Also requesting and inviting our Friend @topgear to have a look :



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 19:52:14, on 21-08-2013
> Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16660)
> ...



Also ran the CCleaner(64-bit) latest version ,for registry clean. Completed successfully.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2013)

here see for yourself what's going on here acc. to the log file :
HiJackthis Log Results from HiJackThis.co


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> here see for yourself what's going on here acc. to the log file :
> HiJackthis Log Results from HiJackThis.co


^By the By, user name is the name of my spouse,under whose name the *Genuine LICENSED Microsoft Windows 7 Professional(64-bit)(OEM version)* has been purchased + REGISTERED.
Even the ASSEMBLED MACHINE(desktop PC) was also registered under her name.
I did this deliberately for avoiding any Tax related issues + conflicts,back then.

This is an info to all @TDF Friends.

Thank you topgear.

One question : Shall I delete the entries under HijackThis ,those of which are having x entries in red & yellow?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 23, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> One question : Shall I delete the entries under HijackThis ,those of which are having x entries in red & yellow?



Yes.

One more thing, there's no relation of any of such problems with windows being genuine or not. So you don't need to mention that. Using genuine doesn't guarantees you you problem free experience.

Also, how many security softwares have you installed?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes.
> 
> One more thing, there's no relation of any of such problems with windows being genuine or not. So you don't need to mention that. Using genuine doesn't guarantees you you problem free experience.
> 
> Also, how many security softwares have you installed?



Thanks sujay.What I meant was about the legal aspects,not the performance parameters.Anyway,deleted those entries.
avast!,Comodo Firewall,MS security essentials,Spyware blaster,Windows Defender.
Deleted AVG,Zonealarm ,before installing the above security apps.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 24, 2013)

^avast + comodo is more than enough, you don't need rest.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks sujay.What I meant was about the legal aspects,not the performance parameters.Anyway,deleted those entries.
> avast!,Comodo Firewall,MS security essentials,Spyware blaster,Windows Defender.
> Deleted AVG,Zonealarm ,before installing the above security apps.



isn't your pc slow with these  5 programs


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

AFAIK if you install one AV then WD and WF gets deactivated or I am missing something ??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> isn't your pc slow with these  5 programs


Not to that extent...as I have 6GB RAM installed and OS being 64-bit.
The time lag doesn't seems to be percebtible...my observations.



gameranand said:


> AFAIK if you install one AV then WD and WF gets deactivated or I am missing something ??



WF(Windows Firewall) gets deactivated if you install 3rd party *Firewalls*,such as COMODO now installed onto my machine.Does not conflict with any AV suite.

As for WD(Windows Defender) I can't say whether it has been deactivated...didn't check for that. But regular *updates from MS *ensures that WD is also updated as is easily verified by the update programs.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2013)

Well you can deactivate that yourself manually anyway. No need to run 2 separate AVs in parallel. Just waste of resources.


----------



## reddead (Aug 30, 2013)

i just did a fresh install on my laptop a few days ago and i have been experiencing a slight problem since then, my pc hangs for 4-5 seconds randomly....
it has always happened when i am on chrome (which is all the time), i don't think its a chrome issue though..

anyone has any idea on why this is happening?


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys, I'm seriously screwed! The thing is I'm into editing and now I hit upon Adobe Photoshop and Premiere Pro (used Corel Draw before of course). But both these softwares don't work on a 32-bit OS and I have Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit. Should I buy Windows 7 64-bit or Windows 8? And btw, I will be playing old and new games which might even seldom include Prototype, Prototype 2 and Modern Warfare 3 multiplayer. Otherwise, all the latest games. Also, just inform me if CoD4 multiplayer works fine (with xFire) on Windows 8? Plzz guys, help me. I literally feel miserable not being able to use those softwares for editing mainly because I have used a lot of Premiere Pro in my school for a competition and I need it badly.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2013)

^I will say go with win 7. But just not have any regrets, first try win 8, then decide.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 7, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I will say go with win 7. But just not have any regrets, first try win 8, then decide.



That is what I am asking. Have ever tested those games I mentioned? I have tried Windows 8 and liked the interface but haven't tried anything else.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2013)

Nah, I haven't tested any games.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 7, 2013)

So, that is my question. Someone please solve it as I want to he into some hardcore gaming as soon as my exams are over so I have to prep my rig for the hardcore version of me!


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn Win 8 have some serious issues with GFWL. Older games which use it won't run at all.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn Win 8 have some serious issues with GFWL. Older games which use it won't run at all.



That is some bad news for my brother


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> That is some bad news for my brother



Yeah but it seems like there are some ways by which you can make them run. Still for gaming purpose I would recommend Win 7 from my experience.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 5, 2013)

guys is this genuine....? Windows 7 Professional


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2013)

I've same question about this :
Windows 7 Professional


----------



## leelaprasad (Nov 5, 2013)

Strictly speaking its illegal, all windows software products sold in retail will come with physical disc, certificate of authority, 

If someone is selling without them means he his selling keys which they acquired through Dreamspark, Bizspark, MSDN AA, OR other MSDN subscriptions which are strictly only for the person who have the subscription.

I would strongly recommend against buying it.

If you have a less budget go with Windows 7 Home professional it will cost a lot less


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 5, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> If you have a less budget go with Windows 7 Home professional it will cost a lot less


price?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've same question about this :
> Windows 7 Professional



unbelievable price. how to check the genuinity though?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 5, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> Strictly speaking its illegal, all windows software products sold in retail will come with physical disc, certificate of authority,
> 
> If someone is selling without them means he his selling keys which they acquired through Dreamspark, Bizspark, MSDN AA, OR other MSDN subscriptions which are strictly only for the person who have the subscription.
> 
> ...



I agree to this. Chances are they are from large volume keys(Offered to College Universities) or the sources he mentioned. 

BTW they are illegal, but not tracable, You are safe to use and activate them. I can confirm this.


----------



## amithcr7 (Dec 7, 2013)

How 2 reinstall w7 from windows.old


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2013)

you can't reinstall but can restore previous windows install using this method :
How to restore a Windows 7-based computer to a previous Windows installation by using the Windows.old folder


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

You CAN run GFWL games in Windows 8 too. just google for solution. I don't remember the link buy replacing one file is required. i played GTA 4 on win 8.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

^^ buddy this is win 7 thread


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2014)

@topgear and others,recently I'm facing a problem in my Win 7 OS,after I boot onto it.After successful logging,it's taking ages to open the home screen.
I had completely,defragmented the Windows successfully,even ran a full scan of virus checking,though the problem persists.If I keep the Windows unattentive for quite a bit of time,the most peculiar thing is Windows becomes unresponsive, and by clicking on the icons,no effect occurs.Simply put the icons/apps. refuses to open and function.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> @topgear and others,recently I'm facing a problem in my Win 7 OS,after I boot onto it.After successful logging,it's taking ages to open the home screen.
> I had completely,defragmented the Windows successfully,even ran a full scan of virus checking,though the problem persists.If I keep the Windows unattentive for quite a bit of time,the most peculiar thing is Windows becomes unresponsive, and by clicking on the icons,no effect occurs.Simply put the icons/apps. refuses to open and function.



Did you try removing startup items? Also, scan for malware in safe mode. I will recommend Norton Power eraser for the purpose.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> @topgear and others,recently I'm facing a problem in my Win 7 OS,after I boot onto it.After successful logging,it's taking ages to open the home screen.
> I had completely,defragmented the Windows successfully,even ran a full scan of virus checking,though the problem persists.If I keep the Windows unattentive for quite a bit of time,the most peculiar thing is Windows becomes unresponsive, and by clicking on the icons,no effect occurs.Simply put the icons/apps. refuses to open and function.



post a screenshot of crystal disk info just to make sure the hdd is fine.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2014)

i have got a problem with my display stand by...... when ever it goes to stand by mode it take 5 minutes for monitor to go into stand by saying no hdmi cable detected and monitor will go to standby in 5 minutes is there any way to fix this i was not getting this delay while i was using vga cable........


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

^^ Did you try with newer display driver ? Or if you using IGP then check for bios update as well.



kg11sgbg said:


> @topgear and others,recently I'm facing a problem in my Win 7 OS,after I boot onto it.After successful logging,it's taking ages to open the home screen.
> I had completely,defragmented the Windows successfully,even ran a full scan of virus checking,though the problem persists.If I keep the Windows unattentive for quite a bit of time,the most peculiar thing is Windows becomes unresponsive, and by clicking on the icons,no effect occurs.Simply put the icons/apps. refuses to open and function.



looks like a HDD issue to me .. do what rijinpk1 has asked for.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ Did you try with newer display driver ? Or if you using IGP then check for bios update as well.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a HDD issue to me .. do what rijinpk1 has asked for.


usibg latest bios and drivers........... the problem wasn't there when using vga cable.........


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2014)

Is windows 8 better than windows 7 in gaming?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Is windows 8 better than windows 7 in gaming?



Long answer short - yes.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Long answer short - yes.



I'd like it be made long please.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> post a screenshot of crystal disk info just to make sure the hdd is fine.



This is it :

*img834.imageshack.us/img834/5845/dkdy.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Long answer short - yes.


Hmm..so UI experience is better than windows 7.
any link which will change my mind to upgrade to windows 8
and also win 8 or win 8.1?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'd like it be made long please.



Well, during my transition from Win 7 to Win 8, I immediately noticed that games run slightly faster at worst. It's much more responsive, faster and light on resources, especially for laptops. My freind had a Dell laptop that used to idle around 55 C CPU temp. After installing Win 8, the temperature dropped to ~45 C. Also, batter laster much much longer.



Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..so UI experience is better than windows 7.
> any link which will change my mind to upgrade to windows 8
> and also win 8 or win 8.1?



UI in Win 8 is simpler than that in Win 7. There is no Aero. Once you get sued to it, it becomes a much better OS. Also, the absence of a start button is not felt at all (at least by me); just press Windows key and start typing just like you did in start menu.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2014)

topgear said:


> looks like a HDD issue to me .. do what rijinpk1 has asked for.



Did already : *img834.imageshack.us/img834/5845/dkdy.png

At the same time while I downloaded Smartdefrag (ver.3) from Iobit for updating/upgrading from its previous version,I noticed that the C:\> partition was heavily defragmented. Running the "Analyze" tool under Smartdefrag and subsequently the "Defrag & Fast Optimize",rendered a bit of normalcy to Windows as it seems. Still....wondering....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 23, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Did already : *img834.imageshack.us/img834/5845/dkdy.png
> 
> At the same time while I downloaded Smartdefrag (ver.3) from Iobit for updating/upgrading from its previous version,I noticed that the C:\> partition was heavily defragmented. Running the "Analyze" tool under Smartdefrag and subsequently the "Defrag & Fast Optimize",rendered a bit of normalcy to Windows as it seems. Still....wondering....



hdd seems to be fine


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2014)

^Now Windows seems (!!!???) to be normal,the culprit was severe *Fragmentation*.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm ... never heard fragmentation can have such huge impact. Anyway, nice to know the issue is fixed now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 24, 2014)

^Actually,topgear fault was mine.
I downloaded some trash(rogue???!!!) apps. which I had checked by antivirus and anti-malware tools. Nothing was found and all was O.K.
It was "Fast Shutdown 2011" downloaded from Softpedia.
After using that tool, all sorts of anomalies started....

Completely erased that using "Revo Uninstaller".


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2014)

Such tools instantly terminate running processes and/or services which causes corruptions or data loss AFAIK.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Such tools instantly terminate running processes and/or services which causes corruptions or data loss AFAIK.


Yep.

Harshil,any idea about issues between Quick Heal and Windows 7?

I had already paid for Quick Heal Internet Suite ,registered on their site,got 3 months extra license worth.

But the problem of Fragmentation has come back,WHEN I MANUALLY TRIED TO UPDATE QUICKHEAL DAILY DATABASE UPDATES.
The updates downloaded successfully,and were  installed successfully,ONLY AT THE END IT SHOWS THAT THE EXPLORER WINDOW FOR QUICKHEAL UPDATE HAS STOPPED WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????


WHY?WHY?WHY?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yep.
> 
> Harshil,any idea about issues between Quick Heal and Windows 7?
> 
> ...



Quickheal is a virus itself. 

Jokes aside, I would never recommend quickheal or such local "antivirus" applications. Why pay for those local cr@pwares when you can get better antivirus for free (avast, avira, etc)?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 24, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yep.
> 
> Harshil,any idea about issues between Quick Heal and Windows 7?
> 
> ...



ditch quick heal. use some better ones like bitdefender or kasperesky. also install softwares from trusted websites only and do not install any softwares unless you really want it. just install the necessary ones.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 25, 2014)

Luffy said:


> Quickheal is a virus itself.
> 
> Jokes aside, I would never recommend quickheal or such local "antivirus" applications. Why pay for those local cr@pwares when you can get better antivirus for free (avast, avira, etc)?


Actually I repent buying this total crapware.
Again severe fragmentation in Windows 7.

Do I need to defragment each and everytime I log onto Windows???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

If Quick Heal is causing problem in your system, stop using it. You may also contact their technicle support and inform them about your problem.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 25, 2014)

@kg11sgbg, you have done a mistake by paying for that software. do not do another mistake by installing it again. uninstall it if itis already installed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 25, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually I repent buying this total crapware.
> Again severe fragmentation in Windows 7.
> 
> Do I need to defragment each and everytime I log onto Windows???



No need to do it at every logon.

I use IObit's Smart Defrag 3 for defragmenting drives.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 25, 2014)

*Windows 7 Pro - olx.in*

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32 bit

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32 bit
  is price ok or not ??? help about this . ?????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Windows 7 Pro - olx.in*



kg11sgbg said:


> Actually I repent buying this total crapware.
> Again severe fragmentation in Windows 7.
> 
> Do I need to defragment each and everytime I log onto Windows???



Defragmentation, no matter up to X level, can't slow system to such levels that you need to do everytime.

Do a fresh install, install a good anti-virus and you'll be good forever.



ramakanta said:


> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32 bit
> 
> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32 bit
> is price ok or not ??? help about this . ?????



What's the guarantee that it'll be genuine ? Don't ever buy 2nd hand software like this, especially online.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Windows 7 Pro - olx.in*



ramakanta said:


> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32 bit
> 
> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32 bit
> is price ok or not ??? help about this . ?????



for a second hand deal the price is ok but don't forget the advice on the above post.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Windows 7 Pro - olx.in*



topgear said:


> for a second hand deal the price is ok but don't forget the advice on the above post.



I contacted . they have sealed copy .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> @kg11sgbg, you have done a mistake by paying for that software. do not do another mistake by installing it again. uninstall it if itis already installed.


Just my money has gone down the drain.

Uninstalled QuickHeal Internet Suite completely from the system. Used Revo Uninstaller.


Installed Avast! Antivirus(Free) and Comodo Internet Suite Premium(Free, only *disabled the built in anti-virus tool*).

Relaxed....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Just my money has gone down the drain.
> 
> Uninstalled QuickHeal Internet Suite completely from the system. Used Revo Uninstaller.
> 
> ...



how is the system performance now(fragmentation) ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how is the system performance now(fragmentation) ?


There's a problem!
System fragmentataion is optimised,but the explorer or Windows has some issues.
The delay is occurring while opening the Windows,moreover all the icons are being rebuilt at a slower pace(!!!???)...
*Some sort of background process is consuming a lot of resource while opening Windows*.
How to optimise or get rid of that?

Checked securedly, no virus or no malware detected.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> There's a problem!
> System fragmentataion is optimised,but the explorer or Windows has some issues.
> The delay is occurring while opening the Windows,moreover all the icons are being rebuilt at a slower pace(!!!???)...
> *Some sort of background process is consuming a lot of resource while opening Windows*.
> ...



do you have windows defender/ microsoft security essentials turned on?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 26, 2014)

^Yes.
Windows Defender is turned on.
Microsoft Securty Essentials not installed.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Yes.
> Windows Defender is turned on.
> Microsoft Securty Essentials not installed.



try turning off windows defender. that might sometimes help. check it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 26, 2014)

^Thanks,@rijinpk1 for the advice.
Disabled Windows defender.
Windows running great as previous...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Thanks,@rijinpk1 for the advice.
> Disabled Windows defender.
> Windows running great as previous...



welcome


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Windows 7 Pro - olx.in*



ramakanta said:


> I contacted . they have sealed copy .



Still I've doubts on it's legitimacy.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 30, 2014)

Sometimes it is happening :-->

"*Windows Explorer has stopped Working*"  a pop up message is coming up on the desktop screen.

How to get rid of this issue???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2014)

maybe comodo is interfering with avast.it is recommended to install comodo firewall only installer because even after disabling antivirus part in comodo internet suite it may still cause issues with another antivirus.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 30, 2014)

^Completely correct @whitestar_999.
I did such,according to your instructions and now everything seems O.K.

Friend,another spooky problem in my Google Chrome Browser :--->

As long as I am within this forum,everything is normal. 
But whenever I am visiting ,*filehippo.com, majorgeeks.com, x64downloads.com* for downloading free softwares,part of text inside the page changes to other language(may be esperanto,spanish or any other euoropean language...)

How to get rid of this annoying issue....???

Occurring here also in this Forum.
Which extension to remove/disable???

Found the culprit and disabled it.

It is the extension :--->

"Language Immersion for Chrome ver 1.0"


Happy now............................for the time being.......................


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 3, 2014)

@TDF Friends,Windows 7 Professional(64-bit),* OFFICIAL GENUINE LICENSED COPY*, running + functioning great without any issues...so far.

No problems till now...
My Heartiest Thanks to :---> @rijinpk1;
                                 @harshilsharma63;
                                   @Luffy; for their valuable advice and suggestions,which is making the Windows ROOOOCCCKKKK!!!

Not and never to forget my* Mentors* and *Expert Friends*,who are always embedded in my mind+thoughts :--->@whitestar_999 + @topgear + @dashing.sujay +@...


----------



## theterminator (Jun 15, 2014)

I am running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit on a 2 GB RAM Dell Inspiron N5010. Is 2 GB the reason why my laptop is running slow most of the time? I had to install 64-bit as Dell doesn't offer drivers for a 32-bit version


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2014)

^^dell usually bundle 32 & 64 bit drivers in a single package,it is very hard to imagine dell providing 64bit drivers only.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 15, 2014)

yes, even I was surprised as I have owned a Dell Lappy before... but this is the hard truth that I have to live with ....you can check it by browsing through Inspiron N5010 & they offer only 64-bit drivers for 7 & Vista


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I am running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit on a 2 GB RAM Dell Inspiron N5010. Is 2 GB the reason why my laptop is running slow most of the time? I had to install 64-bit as Dell doesn't offer drivers for a 32-bit version



the ram isn't the reason but the bloatwares running in the background are. check what programs are hogging the resources from task manager and post its screenshot.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I am running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit on a 2 GB RAM Dell Inspiron N5010. Is 2 GB the reason why my laptop is running slow most of the time? I had to install 64-bit as Dell doesn't offer drivers for a 32-bit version


3
Even with 2GB ram you will get snapier performance from a mauture 64 bit OS as it has superior memory and I/O handling capability.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 18, 2014)

Turns out the lappy was in Power-Saver battery mode which was making it damn slow on performance. 
But the problems haven't dried up...now get BSOD's ... i think something is wrong with the ATI graphic card as sometimes the display hangs which results either in BSOD or a black out of the screen restoring to normal state with an error popping up in taskbar "Display driver stopped working & has recovered"

Though i have run Dell's Diagnostic tests especially the Video test along with a common test for all portions, it found no problems.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2014)

which graphics driver are you using:dell official one or AMD ATI official one?try both.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been using Dell's official one. Should I try the one released by AMD?

- - - Updated - - -

Error Details: 
*
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	FFFFFA8001E204E0
  BCP2:	FFFFF88004358C48
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000002
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	768_1
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2014)

yes!try the AMD official graphics driver for notebooks.note that there are 2 types of notebook drivers:usual one & legacy driver(for AMD Radeon HD 4000, HD 3000 and HD 2000 Series).


----------



## theterminator (Jun 20, 2014)

I have installed AMD's driver & no BSOD yet ...seems to be working


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2014)

My office PC's IE9 browser behaves strangely. It stops a webpage & displays message for steps to enable javascript but its already enabled. This is showing only when I visit UP commercial taxes website. 
*secure.up.nic.in/comtax/


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe bad site back end coding. Ie 9 is actually nice


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2014)

The above PC runs Win 7. However, it doesn't occur in computers running XP with Firefox/IE6 but in Chrome it does.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2014)

We've got 3 PC's running Win 7 & 2 running XP....only the 7's running IE9 have this issue while on XP Chrome shows it up.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah.. Thats coz government sites are poorly optimised. Its very frequent that you'll see some sites have explicitly mentioned to be opened on specific versions of specific browsers. 

That may be the case here too. And if thats the case, stick to the mentioned browsers.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 19, 2014)

^ok...that makes sense for govt sites


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

theterminator said:


> ^ok...that makes sense for govt sites


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2014)

theterminator said:


> My office PC's IE9 browser behaves strangely. It stops a webpage & displays message for steps to enable javascript but its already enabled. This is showing only when I visit UP commercial taxes website.
> *secure.up.nic.in/comtax/



Working fine on IE11 on win 7. Upgrade to IE11


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello everyone!


Is/are there (a) software application(s) that can be used, post Windows 7 installation, to concretely ascertain the manufacturer/maker of various hardware components, such as the _Wireless LAN_, _Bluetooth_, _Audio_, _LAN_, _Chipset_, etcetera, of a laptop?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 19, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> Is/are there (a) software application(s) that can be used, post Windows 7 installation, to concretely ascertain the manufacturer/maker of various hardware components, such as the _Wireless LAN_, _Bluetooth_, _Audio_, _LAN_, _Chipset_, etcetera, of a laptop?


yeah, use any browser, google the laptop's model number and get its official support page.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2014)

any software like speccy or Sandra Lite should be able to give that info:
System Info Downloads - FileHippo.com


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> yeah, use any browser, google the laptop's model number and get its official support page.


Thank you,  @SaiyanGoku. Without any intention of disrespect, what about that circumstance when the official support page of the laptop manufacturer, does not provide concrete information/details through the often downloadable e-manuals, let alone provide drivers for a said operating system platform?
The most recent example I am citing is, the ASUS X552EA-SX006XD laptop, where the e-user manual does not even enlist the product's specifications, and ASUS' support portal does not provide drivers for Microsoft Windows 7.



whitestar_999 said:


> any software like speccy or Sandra Lite should be able to give that info:
> System Info Downloads - FileHippo.com


Thank you,  @whitestar_999. I will try either one, or both of the applications you have suggested.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> Thank you,  @SaiyanGoku. Without any intention of disrespect, what about that circumstance when the official support page of the laptop manufacturer, does not provide concrete information/details through the often downloadable e-manuals, let alone provide drivers for a said operating system platform?
> The most recent example I am citing is, the ASUS X552EA-SX006XD laptop, where the e-user manual does not even enlist the product's specifications, and ASUS' support portal does not provide drivers for Microsoft Windows 7.
> 
> 
> Thank you,  @whitestar_999. I will try either one, or both of the applications you have suggested.



but the standalone device manager can do that too 
Some times, the driver package contains the drivers for previous windows version too. have  you tried installing them?


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> but the standalone device manager can do that too


Thank you very much,  @SaiyanGoku. Admittedly, yet shamefully, I was unaware that the standalone _Device Manager_ could point out the manufacturer/maker of various hardware components.




SaiyanGoku said:


> Some times, the driver package contains the drivers for previous windows version too. have  you tried installing them?


I will suggest my teammate to try the drivers for Microsoft Windows 8.1 on the aforementioned laptop.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 29, 2014)

Any way to share idea netsetter internet to my mobile


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2014)

Windows 7,shutting down "hanging",it is not shutting down even after half an hour passing by .
What's the problem?
Please Help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Check in windows event viewer.right click my computer icon--select properties--on new opened page click on Performance information & tools on left side--on new page click on advanced tools on left side--on new page now select view performance details in event log.You may have to wait for some time(adding snap-in to console message may appear during this).Check for events preceding/following shutdown event(id is 200 i think but it is all mentioned in various columns).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check in windows event viewer.right click my computer icon--select properties--on new opened page click on Performance information & tools on left side--on new page click on advanced tools on left side--on new page now select view performance details in event log.You may have to wait for some time(adding snap-in to console message may appear during this).Check for events preceding/following shutdown event(id is 200 i think but it is all mentioned in various columns).


Thanks Friend, actually I am now on my laptop/ultrabook,writing here. Problem occured in Desktop-PC(Win 7).
Shall definitely,follow your guide and inform you about the status/position of Win 7 ,tomorrow at here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 3, 2014)

Instead of going through event viewer, just run whocrashedme. It'll automatically give you the result after analysing the mini dump.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2014)

His system is not crashing,just taking a long time to shut down.In any case having some experience with event viewer is always beneficial in the long run.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2014)

What are your startup times (post BIOS till login screen)
mine is 1 minute and 6 seconds. (using stop watch)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What are your startup times (post BIOS till login screen)
> mine is 1 minute and 6 seconds. (using stop watch)


No problems with startup. Haven't verified with stop watch,but time takes nearly as yours,may be a little more.

Again no problems in startup or booting...only problem in shutdown. It is not at all shutting down ,only the shutting down screen is displayed and the mouse pointer icon as usually/normally which rotates in a circular motion is going on rotating forever.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

- - - Updated - - -

Another important thing:
Out of a total of 350GB HDD space allocated for Windows7,only 53GB remains free.Yes I have downloaded quite some apps. and stored music,photos &videos,but according to my estimate,disk should be filled up to ~180GB or so. Why the HDD seems to be filled up?
Is it due to some Trojan or malware or alike?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 4, 2014)

Which folder is taking up the space ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Which folder is taking up the space ?



Will check up at evening,after returning home from office.
The above updated comment written through my SWIPE MTV Slate,during lunch session...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 4, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> No problems with startup. Haven't verified with stop watch,but time takes nearly as yours,may be a little more.
> 
> Again no problems in startup or booting...only problem in shutdown. It is not at all shutting down ,only the shutting down screen is displayed and the mouse pointer icon as usually/normally which rotates in a circular motion is going on rotating forever.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...



delete old restore points. some applications don't remove their previous versions after update like chrome. go to their folder and delete the previous versions. 

i suggest using 360 Total Security to perform a disk cleanup.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> delete old restore points. some applications don't remove their previous versions after update like chrome. go to their folder and delete the previous versions.
> 
> i suggest using 360 Total Security to perform a disk cleanup.


In that case do I need to,uninstall the Avast! antivirus loaded onto my Windows 7 OS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2014)

No need to go through so many steps to do a simple task,just right click & select properties of C drive & run disk cleanup wizard.after it finishes & opens a new window select cleanup system files.from there select all but the most recent restore point.also empty recycle bin periodically.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> No need to go through so many steps to do a simple task,just right click & select properties of C drive & run disk cleanup wizard.after it finishes & opens a new window select cleanup system files.from there select all but the most recent restore point.also empty recycle bin periodically.



Culprit found,after your guidelines. The disk space was consumed by Touro Backup ,and I need to do a SYSTEM RESTORE before I had installed that program/apps. from Hitachi 500GB external HDD, system CD taht came with.
Eventually,I also uninstalled avast! and installed 360 Total Security,

Windows 7 shutting down normally....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks again to [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] and [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for their valuable suggestions,that made my Windows 7 shutdown normally.
The *360 Total security* is fantastic and magnificent in its own rights,and after a full clean up of system as suggested by Saiyan,the HDD has reclaimed FREE DISK space by Windows 7

A problem has cropped up though :--->

I am unable to update 24 updates as provided by Microsoft,the error says :
Code 800706F7 Windows Update encountered an unknown error. 
Get Help with this error.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am unable to update 24 updates as provided by Microsoft,the error says :
> Code 800706F7 Windows Update encountered an unknown error.
> Get Help with this error.



Try Fix it first.

If it fails, 

run a sfc /scannow followed by update readiness tool.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try Fix it first.
> 
> If it fails,
> 
> run a sfc /scannow followed by update readiness tool.


 [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]----->Sujay-da(If allowed)---->Mr.Genius---->SALUTATIONS!!!
Hey,Friend,working completely as you guided.
NO PROBLEMS NOW.
NO ISSUES.
THANK YOU.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2014)

^That's great to know


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

ax3 said:


> is it necessary to download all updates or only important 1`s will do ???



You should get all updates. They are security and bug fixes and should not be avoided.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 25, 2015)

Suggest some good keylogger


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

keylogger pro


----------



## theterminator (Jan 26, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Suggest some good keylogger



Ardamax Keylogger
very handy tool


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> keylogger pro





theterminator said:


> Ardamax Keylogger
> very handy tool



Will try.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> keylogger pro


Can you post the link


----------



## sandynator (Feb 14, 2015)

Guys is it right time to purchase extra license of windows 7 ultimate 64 bit edition? 
OR
Should I get Windows 8.1 or wait for Windows 10?

Just please mention if the following site is legitimate.
Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 Product Key Sale, Email Delivery via Paypal

Do mention any other options.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2015)

i typed "microsoftproductkeys.com scam in google & got this link on 1st page itself.
Is this a genuine reseller? - Microsoft Community

btw on internet,just like in real world,if something sounds too good to be true it probably is.if you want to buy any software always buy directly from software home website or a reseller listed on the home website.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 14, 2015)

thanks..
Initially I thought that its almost more than 5-6 yrs old so may be its low priced now.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2015)

Aero effects are disabled after running GTA San Andreas. The game didn't even ran but now I can't enable Aero effects. Selecting Aero theme just changes wallpapers but no transparency. Clicking Windows Color opens old dialog box of Windows Color and Appearance & not the new window with the "enable transparency" button on it. 
Troubleshooting Aero effects shows that Video card driver doesn't support aero but mine is updated & its an HD 7770. All this happened while Tom Clancy Splinter Cell Blacklist was getting updated on the uplay software.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2015)

did you try restarting pc?


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, restarted but nothing changed.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2015)

Weird thing is no game is starting now.  Gta 4 is showing fatal error, something DD3D stopped working,  Grid n virtua tennis 4 are showing windows error that they stopped working.  Running LA noire opens Rockstar Games auto updater and hangs while checking for updates, I updated it yesterday only and played few levels.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 21, 2015)

Uplay updates are eating network bandwidth so steam is not connecting to network. Can't play anything


----------



## theterminator (Feb 24, 2015)

Uninstalling n reinstalling gfx card driver did the trick. But I'm pretty sure San Andreas did the damage. After launching it, Color scheme automatically changed to Basic & wouldn't revert back to aero.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 24, 2015)

Dear all my friend facing problem in Window-7 PC , I already Install audio drivers by reinstalling the old one but the problem remain the same so what would be the solution friends ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 3, 2015)

RIght click my computer, go to properties - > Advanced system settings -> Advanced tab  and under Performance, click settings..
A new window called Performance options should open, click advanced
Thats it


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2015)

Genius-jatt said:


> Dear all my friend facing problem in Window-7 PC , I already Install audio drivers by reinstalling the old one but the problem remain the same so what would be the solution friends ?



Well I never needed audio drivers for windows 7 :/


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 3, 2015)

My Windows update never runs properly..I tried in different networks.. Ethernet,Wifi,3G dongle.. its not even progressing to 1%.


----------



## Alok (Apr 3, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> My Windows update never runs properly..I tried in different networks.. Ethernet,Wifi,3G dongle.. its not even progressing to 1%.



Just wait for W10


----------



## Alok (Apr 4, 2015)

ax3 said:


> @*Nerevarine* ... thats where v set swap/virtual memory size ... my ? is, how do we know how much it is been used while pc is on/working ???



Type Performance monitor in start. Run it and then click on a green + button to add paging file in monitoring pane.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 12, 2015)

Is this threads still onn? I am getting low speed when transferring files from pc to usb any solution?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Is this threads still onn? I am getting low speed when transferring files from pc to usb any solution?


USB 2 or USB 3?

Which drive is facing this problem?

Using default copy-paste or 3rd party solution like Teracopy?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> USB 2 or USB 3?
> 
> Which drive is facing this problem?
> 
> Using default copy-paste or 3rd party solution like Teracopy?


USB 2 using both gives slow speed


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 15, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> USB 2 using both gives slow speed



Like 5mb?


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2015)

are you transferring files to a flash drive ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 22, 2015)

topgear said:


> are you transferring files to a flash drive ?



Yeah why?


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2015)

then it's the flash drive which has max write speed limit. As an example I've Corsair Flash voyager which gives max 7.5 MBps for large files where a PNY drive gives 13MBps on the same usb 2.0 port.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2015)

I can name four :
*www.safer-networking.org/
*www.malwarebytes.org/
*www.spywareterminator.com/Default.aspx
SUPERAntiSpyware | Remove Malware | Remove Spyware - AntiMalware, AntiSpyware, AntiAdware!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2015)

MBAM(malwarebytes anti-malware) free is the best free anit-malware software presently.hdd temps from 40-45C are usual in indian summer,just avoid temps higher than 50C.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2015)

ax3;2232462can u also plz suggest a good freeware networking tool which is similar like netbalancer (paid) ??? [B said:
			
		

> want to monitor[/B]/block sum programms eating my net data ... thanx



u can try this
*i.imgur.com/2lRzVOm.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2015)

Sp1 is a huge file so it's best if you get it from softpedia like website and keep a copy handy always. Another method is to use Windows 7 with SP1 integrated as install media while installing a new copy of windows. The ultimate tool for windows update is this :
WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2015)

is there any problem is downloading it from the official website ? and for freeing up physical memory you can use a program called Game Booster.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2015)

I use the memory cleaner in IOBit's ASC. That is also sufficient.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Jul 31, 2016)

Which is the best anti virus application for windows 7 for desktop computer


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2016)

Jaswant34 said:


> Which is the best anti virus application for windows 7 for desktop computer



ESET/ Kaspersky in paid.

Avira/ 360 total in free.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 1, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> ESET/ Kaspersky in paid.
> 
> Avira/ 360 total in free.



So i think i should go with Free version like avira does


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2016)

Jaswant34 said:


> So i think i should go with Free version like avira does



You can.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 1, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> You can.



WELL Thanks dashing sujay


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2016)

Jaswant34 said:


> WELL Thanks dashing sujay



Pleasure's all mine.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 5, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I had an _HP Pavilion g6-1014sa_ laptop, which malfunctioned quite a while back; its hard disk drive had *Windows 7 Ultimate x64* installed on it. I had a few yet important URLs bookmarked within *Mozilla Firefox*, while the said laptop was alive and in use; I now have a necessity to salvage those bookmarks, and was consequently wondering, if this is possible?

If so, is it suggested, I swap the existing internal hard disk drive of my current _Acer Aspire V3-551_ laptop with the aforementioned hard disk drive; or, can I retrieve the bookmarks, if I use the hard disk drive within an enclosure; which is its present circumstance, albeit I have not altered the default structure?

I await your valuable replies, and thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2017)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I had an _HP Pavilion g6-1014sa_ laptop, which malfunctioned quite a while back; its hard disk drive had *Windows 7 Ultimate x64* installed on it. I had a few yet important URLs bookmarked within *Mozilla Firefox*, while the said laptop was alive and in use; I now have a necessity to salvage those bookmarks, and was consequently wondering, if this is possible?
> 
> ...


Did u sync the bookmarks in Firefox ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2017)

Copy the Firefox profile folder whose default location is C:\Users\<your user name>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox.It should have everything incl bookmarks,recent sessions history,saved form data like username/passwords etc.Simply paste the contents of profile folders into the profile folder of new firefox install in another system.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 8, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Did u sync the bookmarks in Firefox ?



@Zangetsu; I never synced the bookmarks.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 8, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Copy the Firefox profile folder whose default location is C:\Users\<your user name>\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox.It should have everything incl bookmarks,recent sessions history,saved form data like username/passwords etc.Simply paste the contents of profile folders into the profile folder of new firefox install in another system.



@whitestar_999; thank you very much for the suggestion, I will attempt it when I am at a leisure. I take it, I can do the said, using the hard disk drive within an enclosure (as a portable device); right?

Thanks for your patience, as always.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2017)

insaneYLN said:


> @Zangetsu; I never synced the bookmarks.


well u must sync them.

create an account in firefox and sync and forget about any loss ever.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 8, 2017)

@insaneYLN yes,copying the data only requires a working hdd irrespective of method used(usb enclosure,rescue cd/dvd/usb,putting it in another system as secondary hdd etc).


----------



## Icomaer (Aug 16, 2017)

I want to update to Windows 10 from Windwos 7 . it seems to be the more difficult than I thought because I am a beginner , i need a solution to save my computer ,


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2017)

Icomaer said:


> I want to update to Windows 10 from Windwos 7 . it seems to be the more difficult than I thought because I am a beginner , i need a solution to save my computer ,



backup your data. start windows 7 installation by cd/dvd or usb pen drive, choose custom installation and format the win 10 install drive. If you want to dual boot then let us know.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2017)

Icomaer said:


> I want to update to Windows 10 from Windwos 7 . it seems to be the more difficult than I thought because I am a beginner , i need a solution to save my computer ,


You first have to be clear on whether you want to downgrade from W10 to W7  [OR] want to dual boot W7 along with existing W10.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2017)

It is either a spam or some person posting everywhere for some solution as IP indicates user registered from singapore,confirmed from Hong Kong & posted from China & it also indicates a solution in english might not be the best option(as chinese editions of win 7 differs a bit from standard english editions).


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 30, 2017)

Just curious, is Microsoft still allowing to upgrade Windows 10 for existing Windows 7 users free of cost?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes(as per online reports),but it may take from a few seconds to a few hours depending on how busy MS activation servers are.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Just curious, is Microsoft still allowing to upgrade Windows 10 for existing Windows 7 users free of cost?


Provided your Windows 7 OS is Genuinely Licensed under Microsoft.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2017)

Actually that is not the case.MS allowed/allowing anyone with "properly activated" win 7/8.1,whether genuine or not,to free upgrade to win 10.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually that is not the case.MS allowed/allowing anyone with "*properly activated*" win 7/8.1,whether genuine or not,to free upgrade to win 10.


Yeah,missed that point.
Actually,proper activation can be done by using *cracked versions* also.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 6, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yeah,missed that point.
> Actually,proper activation can be done by using *cracked versions* also.


cracked versions can be upgraded to 15k Windows 10?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes,since pirates are never going to pay for an OS anyway so MS thought why not let them upgrade to win 10 & at least make revenue by using in-built advertising in win 10.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,since pirates are never going to pay for an OS anyway so MS thought why not let them upgrade to win 10 & at least make revenue by using in-built advertising in win 10.


That's pretty lame. Making revenue by ads !!


----------



## Flash (Sep 6, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> cracked versions can be upgraded to 15k Windows 10?


Else you can buy keys from eBay*.com*, from as low as ~200 rupees.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2017)

Flash said:


> Else you can buy keys from eBay*.com*, from as low as ~200 rupees.


It is better to use crack than generating black money which can be used for criminal activities.

P.S. a few years ago a similar advice would be better to download pirated movie from internet rather than paying money for pirated VCD/DVD mass produced in Pakistan/Gulf under control of mumbai underworld dons.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 6, 2017)

Flash said:


> Else you can buy keys from eBay*.com*, from as low as ~200 rupees.


More or less the cracked version.
At least not a legit version of OS using those keys.
If using crack,why go for payment?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2017)

The key might be legit.e.g.it might have been bought using stolen credit card details or it might be sold by some person having access to education/organization keys but in all these cases the money is not going to Microsoft so why bother paying anything at all.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 14, 2017)

@sohan_92 @Flash @kg11sgbg  Guys few questions, How can a Window be "properly activated"using crack? @whitestar_999 I lost that link you gave me. Except ads (which I think could be blocked or disabled by few tweaks) what is the real difference between a paid activated windows and these free giveaways by MS?
I asked few people about the points that you raised, generating black money, stolen cards etc. What they said was that the thing stands true for movies which are pirated mostly in Porkistan and in the gulf countries but that is not true for Windows as people are busy watching camel porn there lol. Moreover I have a friend in Texas, he works in a reputed software company. After I purchased key for my pc, he said they get bulk keys for as low as Rs. 800 and some are left unused. One thing I can tell from my experience is that these politicians and super rich generate more black money in a day than the pirates will generate in a year. A thing to be noted is that there is no "Kala Dhan"in India as 99% notes came back to the banks ha ha.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 14, 2017)

Windows 7 + Loader by daz. But it is not a *ahem* but legit one which will give you lifetime activation and windows update.

Source: MyDigitalLife


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2017)

There is no difference between "real paid windows 10" & "MS free giveaways windows 10". Your friend is right about getting bulk keys at discounted rates but these keys are not supposed to be further sold or to be used by any non-employee.The point is when money is not going to MS then why bother paying anything at all.If it makes you feel less guilty about using a pirated windows then a better way would be to use pirated windows & donate the money you were about to give to some random guy,to some charity.That way your money is at least going to do some good instead of filling the pocket of some guy.In either case MS gets nothing.


----------



## atool (Oct 31, 2017)

i m using windows 7 pro since last one year. suddenly windows explorer keeps on crashing on me. pls help guys. thanks in advance


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2017)

Respawner said:


> Uhh??
> TODAY'S 31st OCTOBER 2017 , right?


Why can't a member who joined in 2004 use Win 7 pro since last one year?


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2017)

Respawner said:


> Uhh??
> TODAY'S 31st OCTOBER 2017 , right?


Why not? Usability/preference matters. 
There are organizations which use XP even though Microsoft ended the support long back. And because of its ubiquitous nature, Microsoft even released a security patch for XP during "Wannacry" situation.


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2017)

atool said:


> i m using windows 7 pro since last one year. suddenly windows explorer keeps on crashing on me. pls help guys. thanks in advance


Try these.
Fix: Windows File Explorer crashes or freezes


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2017)

Respawner said:


> Uhh??
> TODAY'S 31st OCTOBER 2017 , right?


That's the joining date and has no relation with Windows 7 Pro


----------



## atool (Nov 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> Try these.
> Fix: Windows File Explorer crashes or freezes


thanks guys. Tried many things but ultimately had to format.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 3, 2017)

atool said:


> thanks guys. Tried many things but ultimately had to format.


You could've tried adding another admin account and using that. Issues like these are sometimes because of a rogue/corrupt registry key for the profile only.


----------



## atool (Nov 4, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You could've tried adding another admin account and using that. Issues like these are sometimes because of a rogue/corrupt registry key for the profile only.


didnt try that. anyways its done now. thanks for reply


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2017)

could not resist to reply .. even I'm sticking with windows 7 and will be until games are not compatible with win 7 anymore.


----------



## Poomker (Dec 9, 2017)

Although Windows7 is not very popular now, I think Windows7 is always better than Windows 10 in every aspect


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 11, 2017)

I am still with windows 10 because some games are not supporting windows 7 these days its like if u are gaming u got to be on win 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Dec 11, 2017)

When W7 was mainstream, ppl always counted on XP as the backup. 
For W10, we can count of W7 for sure.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2017)

Flash said:


> When W7 was mainstream, ppl always counted on XP as the backup.
> For W10, we can count of W7 for sure.


No, that was with  vista, or those stuck with old hardware. W7 was great from the start


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 12, 2017)

^ I agree!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 21, 2017)

vuzzaon said:


> I have a backup Windows 7 laptop at my home and forgot the login password. Is there any easy way to get it unlocked?


Use HBCD


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2017)

vuzzaon said:


> I have a backup Windows 7 laptop at my home and forgot the login password. Is there any easy way to get it unlocked?


How to Easily Reset a Password in Windows 7

A reset disk is required AFAIK which means that you should 
made a USB reset password, first time.

Restart your PC. Press F8 to enter Windows® Boot Menu and then choose
_Safe Mode with Command Prompt_. 

Then enter the following:

      net user root /ADD 

Then neter the following: 

      net localgroup administrators root /ADD

Then finally, enter the following: 

      net localgroup users root /DELETE

The reason we are deleting the root from
localgroup Users, is because the new account
would be in both the Administrator group and 
the (restricted) Users group. 

It will look like this in group details: 
_Users,Administrators._ 

Source:Forgot my windows 7 home premium login password


----------



## asd2008 (Sep 5, 2018)

DVD writer in my laptop loaded with Windows 7 indicates blank DVD when inserted non-blank DVD. After writing DVD successfully also it indicates blank DVD when reinserted.
How to solve this issue?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 5, 2018)

asd2008 said:


> DVD writer in my laptop loaded with Windows 7 indicates blank DVD when inserted non-blank DVD. After writing DVD successfully also it indicates blank DVD when reinserted.
> How to solve this issue?


Either the dvd writer is faulty or dvd is faulty.Another reason may be your dvd writing software is faulty(this you can easily test by installing another dvd writing software).


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2018)

Cara said:


> Hello, today in the morning I figured out that all my photos and documents disappeared from computer..Really I have no idea what happened..Here I hope you can suggest me *snip* new york. If you know please let me know and help with my issue..That photos are important for me and documents as well. I'm devastated..



Nice astroturfing. Reported for spam.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 20, 2019)

iTunes software is not starting up in Win7. Error message that iTunes has detected a problem with your audio configuration. Indeed there is a problem with the audio jack of my desktop but does that mean iTunes won’t start? 
How to bypass this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2019)

Uninstall & reinstall itunes(restart pc in between).Also check device manager is not missing any audio related driver.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2019)

Microsoft Will Begin Selling Windows 7 Extended Support Plan on April 1


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Microsoft Will Begin Selling Windows 7 Extended Support Plan on April 1


But will they port DirectX 12 to Windows 7? That's what I want to know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> But will they port DirectX 12 to Windows 7? That's what I want to know.


From above link:


> The Windows maker also clarified that buying Windows 7 ESU doesn’t mean that organizations will receive Help Desk support or any regular bug fixes and patches, as updates will *only bring patches for bugs rated “critical” and “important.”*


So I guess the answer is no.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> But will they port DirectX 12 to Windows 7? That's what I want to know.


Check these once:DirectX 12 & Windows 7 64 O.S.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Check these once:DirectX 12 & Windows 7 64 O.S.


Oh well, don't know what I expected.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2019)

How do you think the next windows would be like i hope its more like jarvis perhaps  ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> But will they port DirectX 12 to Windows 7? That's what I want to know.


For you my dear finally:Microsoft finally ports DirectX 12 to Windows 7, but only for certain games | PC Gamer


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> How do you think the next windows would be like i hope its more like jarvis perhaps  ?


Be prepared to pay with your privacy like a certain mobile OS that's green


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 22, 2019)

Switched to win 7 after boot failure error from win 10 feels much faster


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Switched to win 7 after boot failure error from win 10 feels much faster


Have you tried win 10 LTSC?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you tried win 10 LTSC?


whats LTSC?


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 23, 2019)

Windows 10 - crap = LTSC . Its for enterprises , so things like cortana, windows store, those Candycrush apps are not present and not downloaded. Breaking updates are also optional / infrequent. Only negative is that some win 10 exclusive games don't work - AOE definitive edition. Which is bummer, as normal win 10 is horrible IMHO. 

btw if you can look past the hate, try windows 8.1. Its been 100% stable for me for years.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Windows 10 - crap = LTSC . Its for enterprises , so things like cortana, windows store, those Candycrush apps are not present and not downloaded. Breaking updates are also optional / infrequent. *Only negative is that some win 10 exclusive games don't work - AOE definitive edition. Which is bummer*, as normal win 10 is horrible IMHO.
> 
> btw if you can look past the hate, try windows 8.1. Its been 100% stable for me for years.


There is a way to add MS store functionality to LTSC/LTSB.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 24, 2019)

cute.bandar said:


> Windows 10 - crap = LTSC . Its for enterprises , so things like cortana, windows store, those Candycrush apps are not present and not downloaded. Breaking updates are also optional / infrequent. Only negative is that some win 10 exclusive games don't work - AOE definitive edition. Which is bummer, as normal win 10 is horrible IMHO.
> 
> btw if you can look past the hate, try windows 8.1. Its been 100% stable for me for years.


I would have installed win 8.1 but i dont like the tablet like looks of it start menu is not good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I would have installed win 8.1 but i dont like the tablet like looks of it start menu is not good


Install classic Shell & use win 8.1 embedded pro which comes with only 3-4 built-in apps.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 24, 2019)

> win 8.1 but i dont like the tablet like looks of it start menu is not good


I find it completely irrelevant. To launch apps: Press win key > app name  > enter. It just doesn't matter how the results  look. In addition one can use any of the hundreds of windows  launcher apps like 'launchy'


----------



## Dev DebaPrasad (Sep 6, 2019)

Any one i need help one of my local disk in pc is not opening..it says it needs to be formatted before use..but there is important data in that disk..can anybody help.me...plz...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Dev DebaPrasad said:


> Any one i need help one of my local disk in pc is not opening..it says it needs to be formatted before use..but there is important data in that disk..can anybody help.me...plz...


Download Recuva | Recover deleted files, free!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Download Recuva | Recover deleted files, free!


Windows is unable to access/read the partition.


Dev DebaPrasad said:


> Any one i need help one of my local disk in pc is not opening..it says it needs to be formatted before use..but there is important data in that disk..can anybody help.me...plz...


You would need to boot from a live USB install of linux or HBCD to copy the contents to another drive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Windows is unable to access/read the partition.


I assumed Recuva can still scan a hdd drive as long as it is shown in disk manager even if explorer is unable to access/read it but it seems like it is not possible unless drive has a recognizable file system.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2019)

EaseUS data recovery software has bootable version  - it's worth a try. If the partition table /  format is damaged then general file manager in linux may not be able to read it.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2020)

ax3 said:


> after jan 2020 we still can use win 7, right ???


You can still use as long as you want. Just that there will be no more support for home users after 14th Jan. Enterprise users can still get extended support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> You can still use as long as you want. Just that there will be no more support for home users after 14th Jan. *Enterprise users can still get extended support.*


Only if they buy the expensive extended support option.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only if they buy the expensive extended support option.


Well, enterprises can afford it TBH.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Well, enterprises can afford it TBH.


Big enterprises,sure but small ones I doubt(I heard it is comparatively much more expensive compared to simply upgrading to win 10).


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2020)

Since Microsoft has moved all development effort to Windows 10, it would be expensive even for Microsoft to maintain a team to maintain legacy code at their own expense. Therefore, they are charging for support from whoever wants to still use Windows 7 for compatibility reasons. Everyone else must move to newer versions of Windows if they want support.

It's kind of an a*****e design but then what else can you do with closed-source software?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2020)

Plasma: A Safe Haven for Windows 7 Refugees

If any of you don't want to upgrade to Windows 10, consider using a Linux distro with KDE Plasma. It has a similar UX to Windows and most of the common applications are available.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 9, 2020)

My personal choice will be either Linux Mint or Ubuntu with Cinnamon desktop. More or less like Windows in UI.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> My personal choice will be either Linux Mint or Ubuntu with Cinnamon desktop. More or less like Windows in UI.


I currently use Manjaro with KDE.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 9, 2020)

I somehow despise KDE for their choice of grey. But saw last day that they working towards a more lighter shade of grey sans gradient appearance. I prefer cleaner windows than too much strong grey.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2020)

You know that you can customize the look and feel of KDE right?


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 9, 2020)

No, I had no idea when I tried it the last time. But now I think about it,  perhaps there are themes for KDE just like GTK themes. Would be nice if you can talk about them. A different thread or here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Plasma: A Safe Haven for Windows 7 Refugees
> 
> If any of you don't want to upgrade to Windows 10, consider using a Linux distro with KDE Plasma. It has a similar UX to Windows and most of the common applications are available.


I thought ZorinOS or Mint with XFCE would be better.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2020)

All of them are good in their own ways, but KDE explicitly attempts to be similar to windows so that those who are used to it will feel at home. XFCE's UI is pretty different compared to it but it's not bad in itself.

Cinnamon also does it though but I like KDE slightly more than Cinnamon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Plasma: A Safe Haven for Windows 7 Refugees
> 
> If any of you don't want to upgrade to Windows 10, consider using a Linux distro with KDE Plasma. It has a similar UX to Windows and most of the common applications are available.


The UI looks really good.

Which are other good themes in Linux OS ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> The UI looks really good.
> 
> Which are other good themes in Linux OS ?


Check this out: r/unixporn - the home for *NIX customization!

Edit: There are many sites for UI themes, icons, cursors, etc depending upon the desktop environment you use:

KDE: Browse Plasma Themes Latest | *store.kde.org/browse/cat/104/
Gnome: Browse  Latest | *www.gnome-look.org/
XFCE: Browse  Latest | *www.xfce-look.org/
Cinnamon: Browse  Latest | *www.cinnamon-look.org/

and more

Edit2: There is a theming engine for Linux called Kvantum (only for KDE I think) that has some seriously over the top modification potential: Kvantum | SparkyLinux

Edit3: I used to use this theme in Kubuntu: Sweet KDE

Note the hardware accelerated blur.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 9, 2020)

_Dash to Panel_ extension and _Arc menu_ combination will give you more or less a Windows like UI in Ubuntu.

How is Lubuntu ? Is it low on resource consumption ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> How is Lubuntu


It's Lxde + Ubuntu. Yeah, it's pretty light, but perhaps on par with Xubuntu.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 9, 2020)

Does it force you to use LightDM ? Will regular apps work as usual in LightDM ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2020)

MATE is the choice of  Linux Desktop for me in Fedora 31 or Manjaro as installed in laptop and desktop .


----------



## Desmond (Jan 9, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Does it force you to use LightDM ? Will regular apps work as usual in LightDM ?


Lots of good distros use lightdm, but can change it anytime if you want.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Plasma: A Safe Haven for Windows 7 Refugees
> 
> If any of you don't want to upgrade to Windows 10, consider using a Linux distro with KDE Plasma. It has a similar UX to Windows and most of the common applications are available.



This is fine for people like us but suggesting Linux just because someone doesnt want to switch from win 7 to 10 is a really bad idea for most people.
Most people expect Linux to function exactly like windows, and when it doesn't, they get a bad impression that it's too hard to learn, it's all cmd based, it doesn't have apps..
People need to know Linux is not windows, not even a bit, just having a theme and general UI like windows isn't going to make it any easy.
You have to get into Linux from a fresh mindset, otherwise you will see most people will just drop. The non availability of apps part is a completely valid thing, no matter how good GIMP is, it's not gonna be Photoshop.

But you can say, hey u can run windows app on Linux.. how bout that ?
Yes true, but it's never going to be as stable as running natively, and all those slowdowns, crash, hitches etc etc contribute to people not liking Linux and giving an early judgement that it's not as good as win or mac

Watch Linux Experiment video where guy switches to elementary from Mac for his work.
You will get a fair idea what I'm talking about.

Article clearly doesn't understand this. But good article nonetheless.

PS I use kubuntu too with official dock, although it's mostly a hobby usage.
Windows for gaming, Mac for work, kubuntu if I wanna tinker with open source and OMV for nas


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> but can change it anytime if you want.



To ? GnomeDM ?

---

@Nerevarine What you said is true. *mod edit*

While we can say that apps won't work, most of the work is command-line based etc, there is a part that *most malware skips Linux*. Especially when you use something like Manjaro. Virus-free is a great selling point for most people.

Also, it is not command line based anymore. There is _an Ubuntu Software_ store just like App Store or Play Store.

Almost 70 - 80 % of Windows users use it for browsing, watching movies, listening to music and MS Office.

There is

1. Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Vivaldi, Maxthon
2. VLC Player, Kodi
3. More than one reliable music player
4. Libre Office

While some may say Libre Office is inferior, if you get used to it, it is as good as MS Office for a normal user.

Android Studio, Plex, VS Code, Atom Editor, Adobe Brackets etc are available natively on Linux.

I have been using GIMP and Inkscape for years now. And believe me, when you know how to use it, you will never have to use those cracked PS or Illustrator for your needs. A common man cannot afford 10 k + for Windows, then more money for MS Office, Photoshop and so on. They take refuge in pirated OS, software etc. It is much safer to use a mediocre Linux than being a bot yourself.

I am no advocate of Linux. But Linux has evolved a lot since the early days of this decade. If you can put some effort, it is an effective replacement for something which you will be spending 20 -30 K.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2020)

I am not disagreeing dilip, people have got used to premium software without paying the high price. It's just too normalized and I'm not here to discuss ethics here.
My point was the article just tried to do a theme and offer a "replacement" for win7 which is just clickbait. Lol


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 10, 2020)

Of course. Most of them are click baits.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 10, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> people have got used to premium software without paying the high price. It's just too normalized and I'm not here to discuss ethics here.



Agree. I have no interest in policing. People can do whatever they want as long as it does not hurt others. But people have no idea the PC they use their credit/debit cards on has a backdoor and probably a keylogger. If they know, will they still try to use them ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2020)

People still tell their otp & install apps instructed over phone.No OS can make up for common precautions irrespective of which os one use.A person following basic guidelines using windows is safer than a person not following any guidelines while using linux. As for malware,wait until linux becomes mainstream because no serious malware author actually create malware for linux because it is simply not worth it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2020)

Any "install and forget" distro for an 8 year old Dell N5110 (2350m, 4GB ram)? My father is using Win 7 Home on it (basic office tasks) and he won't be needing the 525m. Might need to install HP AIO printer.
Also, since the laptop and by extension its hdd are too old, would it be better to just get a new laptop or replace hdd with cheap 250GB ssd?

I tried linux mint 19.3 xfce yesterday on a guest vm with 2 cores/4 threads, 25GB disk and 4 GB ram and it was surprisingly good. Ran into issues while trying to install KDE Plasma on it. I'd test the distro suggestions (including ZorinOS and PopOs) this weekend.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> This is fine for people like us but suggesting Linux just because someone doesnt want to switch from win 7 to 10 is a really bad idea for most people.
> Most people expect Linux to function exactly like windows, and when it doesn't, they get a bad impression that it's too hard to learn, it's all cmd based, it doesn't have apps..
> People need to know Linux is not windows, not even a bit, just having a theme and general UI like windows isn't going to make it any easy.
> You have to get into Linux from a fresh mindset, otherwise you will see most people will just drop.


I didn't imply that it will be completely identical to Windows. But the learning curve is not very steep either if the UI is somewhat similar to Windows. As for the command based thing, a lot of the common activities can be done using UI based tools and utilities. Most distros these days come with a software center, so you don't even have to deal with package managers directly.



Nerevarine said:


> The non availability of apps part is a completely valid thing, no matter how good GIMP is, it's not gonna be Photoshop.


This is okay for someone who uses photoshop on a daily basis, but for someone who doesn't, it's a moot point. Let's say an average person who only uses computers for browsing the web and watching videos doesn't need anything more than Linux.



Nerevarine said:


> But you can say, hey u can run windows app on Linux.. how bout that ?
> Yes true, but it's never going to be as stable as running natively, and all those slowdowns, crash, hitches etc etc contribute to people not liking Linux and giving an early judgement that it's not as good as win or mac


But that really is problem with how the applications are built. Either they are tightly coupled with Windows API or use some non-standard DRM system. But still a good percentage of applications run on Wine perfectly as well. Hell, look at all the windows games that run perfectly on Steam Proton at protondb.com.



Nerevarine said:


> Watch Linux Experiment video where guy switches to elementary from Mac for his work.
> You will get a fair idea what I'm talking about.


I'll check it out later.


Nerevarine said:


> Article clearly doesn't understand this. But good article nonetheless.


It's actually KDE asking for the community to brainstorm ideas to help people looking to move away from Windows 7 to move to Linux.


Nerevarine said:


> PS I use kubuntu too with official dock, although it's mostly a hobby usage.
> Windows for gaming, Mac for work, kubuntu if I wanna tinker with open source and OMV for nas


I use Manjaro + KDE as my daily driver for the last few months, I have distro hopped a few times but ever since it was possible to play most of the Windows games on Linux steam, I have not booted into Windows in a long time. I only rarely do when I feel like playing something like PUBG, otherwise there is no reason to do so.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Any "install and forget" distro for an 8 year old Dell N5110 (2350m, 4GB ram)? My father is using Win 7 Home on it (basic office tasks) and he won't be needing the 525m. Might need to install HP AIO printer.
> Also, since the laptop and by extension its hdd are too old, would it be better to just get a new laptop or replace hdd with cheap 250GB ssd?
> 
> I tried linux mint 19.3 xfce yesterday on a guest vm with 2 cores/4 threads, 25GB disk and 4 GB ram and it was surprisingly good. Ran into issues while trying to install KDE Plasma on it. I'd test the distro suggestions (including ZorinOS and PopOs) this weekend.


Plasma has actually become much more efficient these days. But for sake of ease of use, I suggest getting an ISO that has a desktop environment pre-installed so that you don't have to tinker around too much. Pretty much any light distro can extend the lifespan of your old laptops so to say. These days KDE and XFCE both use ~500MB of RAM only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Plasma has actually become much more efficient these days. But for sake of ease of use, I suggest getting an ISO that has a desktop environment pre-installed so that you don't have to tinker around too much. Pretty much any light distro can extend the lifespan of your old laptops so to say. These days KDE and XFCE both use ~500MB of RAM only.


Tried Plasma, didn't like it, during removal I pulled the ultimate noob move and uninstalled sddm & lightdm 
Didn't occur to me till I restarted. Traced my steps back and got lightdm back. 
Pop OS felt slower than Mint xfce. Haven't tried Zorin yet.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Tried Plasma, didn't like it, during removal I pulled the ultimate noob move and uninstalled sddm & lightdm
> Didn't occur to me till I restarted. Traced my steps back and got lightdm back.
> Pop OS felt slower than Mint xfce. Haven't tried Zorin yet.


Pop OS used Gnome and IMO Gnome has become worse than KDE Plasma these days.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a similar machine which works fine with vanilla 18.04. Gnome is a bit heavy in 18.04. Better use another DE like Cinnamon or LXDE. They say that from 19.04 onwards Gnome performance has improved greatly. I am hoping that 20.04 will be an affordable release.

You can even try 16.04 with a lighter DE as it still has 2 more years support.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> People still tell their otp & install apps instructed over phone.No OS can make up for common precautions irrespective of which os one use.A person following basic guidelines using windows is safer than a person not following any guidelines while using linux. As for malware,wait until linux becomes mainstream because no serious malware author actually create malware for linux because it is simply not worth it.



You are right, basic knowing how to deal with situations and what to avoid is a must nowadays.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks like KDE and Cinnamon are the best alternatives for a Windows 7 user. I don't see why they won't be able to cope with MATE desktop as well. Works more or less the same way. Gnome Flashback can help too.

But when it comes to driver support, I think only Ubuntu has a wider catalogue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 12, 2020)

I can see optional update to 1909 in backlog. Is it worth updating ? or should I remain in 1903 ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> I can see optional update to 1909 in backlog. Is it worth updating ? or should I remain in 1903 ?


Reviews are generally good but better make a system image so in case of any issues system can be restored quickly compared to relying on ms system restore/rollback/refresh.


----------



## ax3 (Jan 18, 2020)

have downloaded the Win 10 iso file (5.05 gb) ... bt cannot copy it on to an empty 32 gb usb ... any1 faced same issue ???


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 18, 2020)

Possibly due to the file system in the USB. Format it in NTFS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2020)

ax3 said:


> have downloaded the Win 10 iso file (5.05 gb) ... bt cannot copy it on to an empty 32 gb usb ... any1 faced same issue ???


is the USB partition in FAT32 format ? change it to NTFS as the limit in FAT32 is 4GB per file.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2020)

ax3 said:


> have downloaded the Win 10 iso file (5.05 gb) ... bt cannot copy it on to an empty 32 gb usb ... any1 faced same issue ???


Rufus


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> is the USB partition in FAT32 format ? change it to NTFS as the limit in FAT32 is 2GB per file.


Limit in fat32 is 4gb per file.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

I'll be testing Windows 10 LTSC 1909 on a vm to see if it has any issues. I don't think my father would like to move from windows 7 to linux


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 23, 2020)

The main issue of Windows 10 is that it will be slow at times. That is for a 1 -2GB update download. It won't ask for your permission. The system will be slow, the internet will be slow. I was unfortunate to use a 1 GB limit data connection on Windows 10. In an hour, 1GB was gone for updates. 

If you are planning to use Windows 10

1. Either disable updates using at least 4 tricks available online
2. Take control of the updates. Don't let Windows download it for you

Check for updates and download it as per your convenience. That said, with Windows 10 updates are a bit too regular. If you are data shy, that is not going to help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> The main issue of Windows 10 is that it will be slow at times. That is for a 1 -2GB update download. It won't ask for your permission. The system will be slow, the internet will be slow. I was unfortunate to use a 1 GB limit data connection on Windows 10. In an hour, 1GB was gone for updates.
> 
> If you are planning to use Windows 10
> 
> ...


I know how pesky windows 10 updates are and how bloated it is. That's where LTSC comes in. Though there is no problem with data limits, I'd rather not spend hours fixing windows 10 issues on very old laptop.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 23, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's where LTSC comes in.



It is different from regular 1909 ? 



SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd rather not spend hours fixing windows 10 issues on very old laptop.



I lost 2 machines to last _by Microsoft _update. Need to fix it when I have time.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2020)

Didn't expect LTSC to be this smooth and less resource hungry. Ram usage was about 1-1.2GB with windows defender running on start which can be reduced further I think. AND no stupid bloatware  
Installed office 2019 and total disk usage was 18-19 GB. 


meetdilip said:


> It is different from regular 1909 ?


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 24, 2020)

Got it. Looks like the same as LTS versions of Ubuntu. Where do you download this version ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> Got it. Looks like the same as LTS versions of Ubuntu. Where do you download this version ?


This isn't available publicly and one might need to search on non-recommended sources to get it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2020)

after watching the above video, I am happy with Windows 10 Pro and don't need LTSC version


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Didn't expect LTSC to be this smooth and less resource hungry. Ram usage was about 1-1.2GB with windows defender running on start which can be reduced further I think. AND no stupid bloatware
> Installed office 2019 and total disk usage was 18-19 GB.


LTSC is best especially for non-gamers(even for gamers,depending on games/cards/drivers you might be perfectly fine with it). Btw there is a way to also add ms store capabilities to it in case you want some store app/game from ms store(there is a dedicated thread for this on mdl forum).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> LTSC is best especially for non-gamers(even for gamers,depending on games/cards/drivers you might be perfectly fine with it). Btw there is a way to also add ms store capabilities to it in case you want some store app/game from ms store(there is a dedicated thread for this on mdl forum).


Yes, checked it and added windows store to the VM. I didn't think about this earlier but now would not delete this VM and keep it as a sandbox for testing stuff.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't think Forza Horizon 4 runs on the latest LTSC version. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I don't think Forza Horizon 4 runs on the latest LTSC version. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Yes,it is one of the few exceptions because it checks for a certain driver/store entry newer than what was used in v1809(the same build on which LTSC2019 is based upon) so it doesn't work.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 24, 2020)

Well that is a very big exception because that is one of the few things one would want to upgrade to Win 10.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Well that is a very big exception because that is one of the few things one would want to upgrade to Win 10.


Well as with all major games its requirements are latest,if it was released a few months before v1809 final release then it would have no issues running on ltsc with the store add modification. That is why I earlier said ltsc is best for non-gamers but for gamers it is a matter of luck depending on games/cards/drivers.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 11, 2020)

Official Ubuntu blog on how to move from Windows 7 to Ubuntu 

How to upgrade from Windows 7 to Ubuntu – Installation | Ubuntu


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2020)

Removed as sticky.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 30, 2020)

Long time coming.


----------

